# 485 subsequent entrant processing time



## rafa

Hi all,

I have applied on my partner's 485 visa as subsequent entrant from offshore through a lawyer on the 02/09/2016 and yet to receive an acknowledge letter.

My application was decision ready (lawyer advised that medical will have to be done upon DIBP request)

Please advise current processing time for 485 subsequent entrant visa. Her 485 will finish on 29th December, 2016 and we do not have much time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cd277

Hi,
Did you get any information about your application. I lodged my application on 2/9/2016. And I got acknowledge letter today. My agent said that it will take about 3 months to get the decision. 
How about you?


----------



## rafa

Hi CD277,

Sorry, I missed your post.

I have also received my acknowledgement letter within a week of lodging the application.

My lawyer advised that an outcome of the application might take 3-4 months.

Do you know if there is any way to track progress of the application?


----------



## Cd277

rafa said:


> Hi CD277,
> 
> Sorry, I missed your post.
> 
> I have also received my acknowledgement letter within a week of lodging the application.
> 
> My lawyer advised that an outcome of the application might take 3-4 months.
> 
> Do you know if there is any way to track progress of the application?


Unfortunately,I also dont know how to track my application as well. Just waitingggg. Dont have any request or answer for my application 
When did you lodge your application? It seem that you lodged earlier than me. I receive acknowledge letter on 9th Sep. And didn't hear anything about that until now


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> Unfortunately,I also dont know how to track my application as well. Just waitingggg. Dont have any request or answer for my application
> When did you lodge your application? It seem that you lodged earlier than me. I receive acknowledge letter on 9th Sep. And didn't hear anything about that until now


My lawyer lodged the application on 02/09/2016

My partners' 485 will expire on 29/12/2016, really worried about processing time as we don't have much time.


----------



## Cd277

rafa said:


> My lawyer lodged the application on 02/09/2016
> 
> My partners' 485 will expire on 29/12/2016, really worried about processing time as we don't have much time.


Keep in touch. ^^. I know some ppl have their visa in 40 days. Hope we are lucky. If you have any information please tell me. And I will tell you as well if i get any.


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> Keep in touch. ^^. I know some ppl have their visa in 40 days. Hope we are lucky. If you have any information please tell me. And I will tell you as well if i get any.


Fingers crossed

Definitely, I will keep you posted.


----------



## Visa Expert Australia

If a sc485 application is decision ready, then it can be granted as soon as it been allocated to a case officer.

Currently around 40 days, for a subsequent entrant, to be allocated.

Have one lodged on 23/08, granted this morning.

No upfront clearances (medicals and character), will take a bit longer.

The medicals can be done before allocation.

If the time is a matter, then you may to get it done as soon as an acknowledgment letter is received.

Do not know if there is a reason there, which prevents you in doing so.


----------



## Cd277

Visa Expert Australia said:


> If a sc485 application is decision ready, then it can be granted as soon as it been allocated to a case officer.
> 
> Currently around 40 days, for a subsequent entrant, to be allocated.
> 
> Have one lodged on 23/08, granted this morning.
> 
> No upfront clearances (medicals and character), will take a bit longer.
> 
> The medicals can be done before allocation.
> 
> If the time is a matter, then you may to get it done as soon as an acknowledgment letter is received.
> 
> Do not know if there is a reason there, which prevents you in doing so.


Hope I could receive my visa next week. When I lodged mh application,I didn't take a medical test as my agent said it didnt need until CO ask for. So 23/8 have got visa. Hope next week will be us


----------



## rafa

Visa Expert Australia said:


> If a sc485 application is decision ready, then it can be granted as soon as it been allocated to a case officer.
> 
> Currently around 40 days, for a subsequent entrant, to be allocated.
> 
> Have one lodged on 23/08, granted this morning.
> 
> No upfront clearances (medicals and character), will take a bit longer.
> 
> The medicals can be done before allocation.
> 
> If the time is a matter, then you may to get it done as soon as an acknowledgment letter is received.
> 
> Do not know if there is a reason there, which prevents you in doing so.


That's such relief, thank you!

My lawyer advised not to do medical until CO ask for it 

By character, do you mean form 80?


----------



## Cd277

Did you mean "Police check" for character? My agent also tell me that I didnt need to do medical until the CO ask for it. My friend lodged application on 3 Aug and she's got her visa on 29 Sep. Then,a guy lodged on 23/8 and visa granted 7 Oct. Hope next week will be us,rafa :-s
So worry


----------



## ringu412

Hi,
I applied for myself (not through any lawyers or agent) de facto 485 subsequent so the schedule is:
7/8/16 - received
11/8/16 - acknowledged
14/9/16 - medicals, australian police check (I've actually done this beforehand but mine is standard disclosure while they need complete disclosure. So i applied and got it like 3 days, PC in Aus is very fast) and insurance.
Provided everything on 21/9/2016
Visa granted 23/9/2016, so after only 2 days after you respond.
Hope it helps


----------



## Cd277

2/9/2016 lodged
9/9/2016 received
12/9/2016 acknowledged
...didnt hear anything until now. I lodged with police check from my country. Not australian police check because i've never been there before. My application also include insurance. But i didnt do the medical test. 
Moreover,in April,i've rejected Visitor visa. I'm very worry about my application now.


----------



## meddi786

hi
hello every one i am new to this site 
just wondering a bit of information about 485 subsequent entrant visa
i am currently on 485 visa and i want to invite my partner on the same visa to join me Australia. I have already applied in the month of august 2016 but i haven't heard anything from immigration.
lodged on 19/08/2016
received acknowledgement 24/08/2016 
medical done already
i have seen some previous post and from these post i can think probably i will have some good news.4
please keep in touch guys i think we have to share some information


----------



## Cd277

meddi786 said:


> hi
> hello every one i am new to this site
> just wondering a bit of information about 485 subsequent entrant visa
> i am currently on 485 visa and i want to invite my partner on the same visa to join me Australia. I have already applied in the month of august 2016 but i haven't heard anything from immigration.
> lodged on 19/08/2016
> received acknowledgement 24/08/2016
> medical done already
> i have seen some previous post and from these post i can think probably i will have some good news.4
> please keep in touch guys i think we have to share some information


Did the CO contact you for the medical?
Share if you have any information. Hope this week will be good for us. ^_^


----------



## meddi786

i already attched medical along with application when i lodged 
my agent says it's expected in this or following weeks
hope
how about you any news from your side


----------



## rafa

meddi786 said:


> hi
> hello every one i am new to this site
> just wondering a bit of information about 485 subsequent entrant visa
> i am currently on 485 visa and i want to invite my partner on the same visa to join me Australia. I have already applied in the month of august 2016 but i haven't heard anything from immigration.
> lodged on 19/08/2016
> received acknowledgement 24/08/2016
> medical done already
> i have seen some previous post and from these post i can think probably i will have some good news.4
> please keep in touch guys i think we have to share some information


You have submitted before us. According to current allocation time, you should hear something very soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## meddi786

hope fully soon fingre crossed


----------



## Cd277

I check my application through ImmiAcc and its status still is "received". Wait and wait. . Hope this week will be good. Miss my hubbie soooo muchhhh ( (


----------



## meddi786

I do understand your situation 
Don't worry we'll get good news soon
My wife's file opened by immigration today my agent saud to me
They only ask for some more information about our relationship but still in process
May be with in two weeks of time i will get 
God bless us


----------



## Cd277

meddi786 said:


> I do understand your situation
> Don't worry we'll get good news soon
> My wife's file opened by immigration today my agent saud to me
> They only ask for some more information about our relationship but still in process
> May be with in two weeks of time i will get
> God bless us


So,the CO contacted you today? Good news. If you submit all they need,you may receive visa within a week. So,hope my application also have some news this week.


----------



## rafa

meddi786 said:


> I do understand your situation
> Don't worry we'll get good news soon
> My wife's file opened by immigration today my agent saud to me
> They only ask for some more information about our relationship but still in process
> May be with in two weeks of time i will get
> God bless us


That's such good news, good luck with rest of the process.

Cd277, we should hear something from immigration by end of this week or latest next week.


----------



## Cd277

rafa said:


> That's such good news, good luck with rest of the process.
> 
> Cd277, we should hear something from immigration by end of this week or latest next week.


Yeah,I hope soooo.


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> Yeah,I hope soooo.


Can you please advise how you imported the application into your immi account. I have tried to import with my application ID and passport details, but it was showing "This service is not available right now"


----------



## Cd277

rafa said:


> Can you please advise how you imported the application into your immi account. I have tried to import with my application ID and passport details, but it was showing "This service is not available right now"


I just use Immi account to check my application. Do not import any thing to it because my agent do it for me. Sorry,I also donnot know how.


----------



## Nazimkk

Hi,

I also applied for my Wife visa on 3rd October
Acknowledgement received on 6th October

And lets see what will happen.


----------



## Cd277

Nazimkk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also applied for my Wife visa on 3rd October
> Acknowledgement received on 6th October
> 
> And lets see what will happen.


You have to wait at least 6 weeks to have decision from the Immi. Hope everything will be good for us


----------



## Nazimkk

Cd277 said:


> You have to wait at least 6 weeks to have decision from the Immi. Hope everything will be good for us


Everything will be alright
Hope for the best


----------



## meddi786

Any news guys


----------



## Cd277

Nothing


----------



## meddi786

cd277 
i don't know what's going on haven't got any news yet....
what about you guys


----------



## rafa

meddi786 said:


> cd277
> i don't know what's going on haven't got any news yet....
> what about you guys


Nothing so far, hopefully we will get CO allocation real soon.


----------



## meddi786

hi guys got visa today 
thanks to god
good luck for you all


----------



## rafa

meddi786 said:


> hi guys got visa today
> thanks to god
> good luck for you all


Congratulations mate!

Thanks


----------



## Cd277

meddi786 said:


> hi guys got visa today
> thanks to god
> good luck for you all


Congratulationnnnnnnnn to youuuu
I still dont receive anything
Hopeeeee


----------



## Nazimkk

meddi786 said:


> hi guys got visa today
> thanks to god
> good luck for you all


congratulations mate.
happy for youp


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> Nothing


End of Friday and I have got nothing, have you got any update?


----------



## Cd277

rafa said:


> End of Friday and I have got nothing, have you got any update?


Nothing as well. 
Hope for next week *sigh*


----------



## Cd277

I still have nothing.   
How about you guys???


----------



## prashanth.nirati

Hello, did you apply visa from Australia or did your spouse apply from India?


----------



## prashanth.nirati

HI everyone, I am on 457 Temporary graduate visa now.Can anyone suggest me the way to get spouse visa? Do my wife need to apply it from India or should I apply from Australia? she has applied for visitor visa now and the visa is under processing.


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> I still have nothing.
> How about you guys???


Nothing yet! I was expecting something by beginning of this week.


----------



## Cd277

prashanth.nirati said:


> Hello, did you apply visa from Australia or did your spouse apply from India?


My husband apply in Aus


----------



## Cd277

rafa said:


> Nothing yet! I was expecting something by beginning of this week.


End of this week and nothing from me :-<


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> End of this week and nothing from me :-<


I have got nothing as well, not sure what is happening.

Do you know if we could contact immigration and ask them about waiting time?


----------



## Cd277

I read quite alot about contacting with immigration. They just talk to us that we have to wait appx 6 months . The processing time is 6-12 months


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> I read quite alot about contacting with immigration. They just talk to us that we have to wait appx 6 months . The processing time is 6-12 months


I have heard the same, not sure what can we do from here


----------



## Cd277

Dont know what to do. So sad . Keep waiting and hoping for the next week


----------



## prashanth.nirati

we haven't applied and planning to apply from Australia when she come to Australia. can you please tell me which is better? applying from India or AUS?


----------



## Cd277

prashanth.nirati said:


> we haven't applied and planning to apply from Australia when she come to Australia. can you please tell me which is better? applying from India or AUS?


Both of them have to send application to Adelaide Office in Aus.


----------



## prashanth.nirati

Cd277 said:


> Both of them have to send application to Adelaide Office in Aus.


Can you please tell me What documents do we need to submit?


----------



## Cd277

prashanth.nirati said:


> Can you please tell me What documents do we need to submit?


You can search checklist for visa 485 subsequent entrant on Internet. They will give you some suggestions. Or,you can contact an agent to do this for you


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> End of this week and nothing from me :-<


Do you have anything?


----------



## Cd277

rafa said:


> Do you have anything?


Nothing from me. How abt you :'(


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> Nothing from me. How abt you :'(


I have got nothing by end of the day


----------



## Cd277

Whyyyyyy. Too long for us? Dont receive anything?


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> Whyyyyyy. Too long for us? Dont receive anything?


No idea why taking long! Have you received anything yet?


----------



## Cd277

rafa said:


> No idea why taking long! Have you received anything yet?


NOTHING from me. Dont know what to do now.


----------



## Cd277

Really tired and stress. Didnt receive anything. Dont know what happen to my application. Why it take too long for me? Whyyy???


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> Really tired and stress. Didnt receive anything. Dont know what happen to my application. Why it take too long for me? Whyyy???


We are on the same boat, it is not just you. Hopefully we will get something really soon.


----------



## CH1991

Hi, I have logged my 485 subsequent entrant visa on 28th of September. got acknowledgment letter on 5th of October. According to My acknowledgment letter application date is 29th of September. How long does it take to process my visa and have you got anything about you visa.


----------



## Cd277

chamodalakmini said:


> Hi, I have logged my 485 subsequent entrant visa on 28th of September. got acknowledgment letter on 5th of October. According to My acknowledgment letter application date is 29th of September. How long does it take to process my visa and have you got anything about you visa.


Lodged 2nd Sep
Acknowledgement letter 9th Sep

Receive nothing until now !!!
No idea about processing time now. Some people get their visa for about 40-50 days. I've been waiting for 2 months and continue to wait


----------



## Cd277

YEahhhh
Medical test require todayyyyyy


----------



## CH1991

Cd277 said:


> YEahhhh
> Medical test require todayyyyyy


Hi Cd277,

Congradulations  you will get your grant letter soon


----------



## Cd277

chamodalakmini said:


> Hi Cd277,
> 
> Congradulations  you will get your grant letter soon


Thank you. I hope so.


----------



## Cd277

Rafa,how about you?


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> Rafa,how about you?


Hey, I have got request for medical and Form 80


----------



## Cd277

rafa said:


> Hey, I have got request for medical and Form 80


Good news. I will do medical test on Wednesday. Hope to get visa soon. CO do not require any kinds of form to me. ^_^


----------



## Cd277

Rafa,
When will you do the medical test and supply Form 80?
I will do medical test this Friday. Can't book for Wednesday and Thursday


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> Rafa,
> When will you do the medical test and supply Form 80?
> I will do medical test this Friday. Can't book for Wednesday and Thursday


I have done medical and they need more information as found something unusual from chest x-ray.

I will go see another panel doctor tomorrow who is a chest specialist, I am having bad luck here.


----------



## Cd277

rafa said:


> I have done medical and they need more information as found something unusual from chest x-ray.
> 
> I will go see another panel doctor tomorrow who is a chest specialist, I am having bad luck here.


Omg ! 
I'm really worry abt my medical check. Hope everything will be fine. It's the last step. Hope we can pass all the difficulties


----------



## CH1991

Cd277 said:


> Omg !
> I'm really worry abt my medical check. Hope everything will be fine. It's the last step. Hope we can pass all the difficulties


Hi,can I know about your CO allocation date and application date


----------



## CH1991

Nazimkk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also applied for my Wife visa on 3rd October
> Acknowledgement received on 6th October
> 
> And lets see what will happen.


Hi,
Did you receive anything about your visa??


----------



## Nazimkk

chamodalakmini said:


> Hi,
> Did you receive anything about your visa??


Nothing yet


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> Omg !
> I'm really worry abt my medical check. Hope everything will be fine. It's the last step. Hope we can pass all the difficulties


How did you go with medical? Have you got any update from department yet?

I have done my additional medical check and submitted on Sunday, 13th November. No update yet


----------



## Cd277

rafa said:


> How did you go with medical? Have you got any update from department yet?
> 
> I have done my additional medical check and submitted on Sunday, 13th November. No update yet


Mine is the same. Medical examination submitted yesterday,14th Nobember. My status changes to "assessment in progress" today. Hope to have visa soon.


----------



## Cd277

Hi Rafa,
How about you? When did you click on immiaccount button "information provided" ?
I have medical clearance on Monday. I clicked "information provided" in ImmiAcc on Tuesday and my status changed into "assessment in progress" after that. How abt you? Did you receive anything?


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> Hi Rafa,
> How about you? When did you click on immiaccount button "information provided" ?
> I have medical clearance on Monday. I clicked "information provided" in ImmiAcc on Tuesday and my status changed into "assessment in progress" after that. How abt you? Did you receive anything?


I do not have this application in my ImmiAccount. I really wish I had that option to check progress.


----------



## Cd277

rafa said:


> I do not have this application in my ImmiAccount. I really wish I had that option to check progress.


Why dont you check it? How about your status in ImmiAcc?


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> Why dont you check it? How about your status in ImmiAcc?


I cannot import my paper application in my ImmiAccount, so annoying.


----------



## Cd277

rafa said:


> I cannot import my paper application in my ImmiAccount, so annoying.


I dont understand. Why do you need to lodge paper application to ImmiAcc? Medical Examination clearance update automatically to ImmAcc. What else did you need to lodge to your ImmiAcc? How about your status in ImmiAcc?


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> I dont understand. Why do you need to lodge paper application to ImmiAcc? Medical Examination clearance update automatically to ImmAcc. What else did you need to lodge to your ImmiAcc? How about your status in ImmiAcc?


I do not have this application in my ImmiAccount, as I have lodged paper application. When I try to import the application in my ImmiAccount, it says "This action cannot be done at this time"


----------



## Cd277

rafa said:


> I do not have this application in my ImmiAccount, as I have lodged paper application. When I try to import the application in my ImmiAccount, it says "This action cannot be done at this time"


So you have to post your application to Adelaide??? That will take quite a long time :-s


----------



## Cd277

Any news guys???
Nothing from me . Dont know what happen with my application . Does anyone have Facebook? Can we creat a group to update quicker


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> Any news guys???
> Nothing from me . Dont know what happen with my application . Does anyone have Facebook? Can we creat a group to update quicker


I have got nothing either, really worried now.

I don't have Facebook but email can be quicker as well. What is your email?


----------



## Cd277

I messaged to you ^_^


----------



## rafa

Cd277 said:


> I messaged to you ^_^


I didn't get your email address but messaged you mine.


----------



## rafa

I have got my visa.

Applied: 02/09/2016
Acknowledgement: 07/09/2016
CO allocation/medical and additional information requested: 27/10/2016
Visa grant: 22/11/2016


----------



## Cd277

rafa said:


> I have got my visa.
> 
> Applied: 02/09/2016
> Acknowledgement: 07/09/2016
> CO allocation/medical and additional information requested: 27/10/2016
> Visa grant: 22/11/2016


Congrats u again. 
Nothing from me until now


----------



## Cd277

I have got my visa today 

2/9/2016 Lodged
9/9/2016 Received
12/9/2016 Acknowledge letter
7/11/2016 medical check required
14/11/2016 Submitted
25/11/2016 visa granted


----------



## CH1991

I have got my visa yesterday 

28/9/2016 Lodged
29/9/2016 Received
5/10/2016 Acknowledge letter
21/11/2016 medical check required
23/11/2016 Submitted
24/11/2016 visa granted


----------



## RPKD

CH1991 said:


> I have got my visa yesterday
> 
> 28/9/2016 Lodged
> 29/9/2016 Received
> 5/10/2016 Acknowledge letter
> 21/11/2016 medical check required
> 23/11/2016 Submitted
> 24/11/2016 visa granted


I have lodged 485 subsequent entrant file which was acknowledged on 2nov 2016. My file is decision ready means contains medicals and pcc. What is the current processing time? I have read from this thread that it took more than 2 months. Is it same for all or someone has got visa in less time.


----------



## RPKD

Congrats to who has got their visa. Now u can be with ur loved ones. Even i miss my partner so much&#55357;&#56850;


----------



## Cd277

RPKD said:


> Congrats to who has got their visa. Now u can be with ur loved ones. Even i miss my partner so much��


It's their peak time so you must have to wait a bit more. I had to wail nearly 3 months to be granted. You will meet your lover soon. Goodluck ^_^


----------



## RPKD

Cd277 said:


> It's their peak time so you must have to wait a bit more. I had to wail nearly 3 months to be granted. You will meet your lover soon. Goodluck ^_^


Thanks Cd277 
Hope for the best. do u hv any idea about immi christmas holidays.then i think i need to wait till jan.so long


----------



## Cd277

RPKD said:


> Thanks Cd277
> Hope for the best. do u hv any idea about immi christmas holidays.then i think i need to wait till jan.so long


You can check their day-off in their website. But i think you have to wait a bit more because of holiday. They're processing applications of September


----------



## Pta100

*emergency*



Cd277 said:


> 2/9/2016 lodged
> 9/9/2016 received
> 12/9/2016 acknowledged
> ...didnt hear anything until now. I lodged with police check from my country. Not australian police check because i've never been there before. My application also include insurance. But i didnt do the medical test.
> Moreover,in April,i've rejected Visitor visa. I'm very worry about my application now.


Iam going to do the same thing, how your visa going??? you applied in Viet nam or Australia, i want to bring my wife to australia but not sure whether i should apply in viet nam or australia


----------



## Cd277

Pta100 said:


> Iam going to do the same thing, how your visa going??? you applied in Viet nam or Australia, i want to bring my wife to australia but not sure whether i should apply in viet nam or australia


I applied in Australia. It took around 2.5 months to get visa. Your wife is the same as me. My husband logded our application in Aus. Be careful to prepare all document


----------



## Pta100

*Help*



Cd277 said:


> I applied in Australia. It took around 2.5 months to get visa. Your wife is the same as me. My husband logded our application in Aus. Be careful to prepare all document


So, when you got marriage??? After your husband got the visa 485 or before??? Because i had visa 485 just 10 days ago, iam planning to go home to get marriage, are we in the same situation???


----------



## Cd277

Pta100 said:


> So, when you got marriage??? After your husband got the visa 485 or before??? Because i had visa 485 just 10 days ago, iam planning to go home to get marriage, are we in the same situation???


Same as me. I got marriage after my husband got 485. We even do not have wedding party ))). But we are long relationship,about 8 years. So I think you should have marriage certificate asap to bring her to Aus.


----------



## Pta100

*Sorry for bother you another time*



Cd277 said:


> Same as me. I got marriage after my husband got 485. We even do not have wedding party ))). But we are long relationship,about 8 years. So I think you should have marriage certificate asap to bring her to Aus.


Just wonder when your husband applied, you was in australia or not, because iam going back to vietnam to bring her here, and your husband applied online or by post, thank you, please let me know


----------



## Cd277

Pta100 said:


> Just wonder when your husband applied, you was in australia or not, because iam going back to vietnam to bring her here, and your husband applied online or by post, thank you, please let me know


When my husband applied,I was in Vietnam. And he applied by post through agent. Hope it help.


----------



## Junaidpci

*How to apply for subsequent entant visa 485*



Visa Expert Australia said:


> If a sc485 application is decision ready, then it can be granted as soon as it been allocated to a case officer.
> 
> Currently around 40 days, for a subsequent entrant, to be allocated.
> 
> Have one lodged on 23/08, granted this morning.
> 
> No upfront clearances (medicals and character), will take a bit longer.
> 
> The medicals can be done before allocation.
> 
> If the time is a matter, then you may to get it done as soon as an acknowledgment letter is received.
> 
> Do not know if there is a reason there, which prevents you in doing so.


Hey 
I need help
I am holding a visa of temporary graduate visa subclass 485. Now i want to apply it for my wife and daughter. Can i apply it online? And how?


----------



## Cd277

Junaidpci said:


> Hey
> I need help
> I am holding a visa of temporary graduate visa subclass 485. Now i want to apply it for my wife and daughter. Can i apply it online? And how?


No. you have to post it to Adelaide office


----------



## Ana28

Hi 

As you already applied for 485 visa,so I need some information about it. Have you done the police verification from Australia? I'm confuse about this as my partner hasn't been to Australia before so does he need to do as well?


----------



## Cd277

Ana28 said:


> Hi
> 
> As you already applied for 485 visa,so I need some information about it. Have you done the police verification from Australia? I'm confuse about this as my partner hasn't been to Australia before so does he need to do as well?


As my case,I just have had to do Police Check in my own country,not in Aus. You can read about it in Immi website. They will give you the guide and answer for doing Police Check in your own country.


----------



## Pta100

*Subsequent 485*



Cd277 said:


> As my case,I just have had to do Police Check in my own country,not in Aus. You can read about it in Immi website. They will give you the guide and answer for doing Police Check in your own country.


Hi,when you applied from viet nam, how much for visa ???1440 or 720. and how much for agent service .thank you


----------



## Cd277

$900 for agent and 1440 for application.


----------



## Pta100

*Help*



Cd277 said:


> $900 for agent and 1440 for application.


I went to an agent, they told me , she does not need to certify document like passport,qualification, just need a color copy, it is true??? Iam vietnamese, if you don't mind, text my by 0414931011, or i can call you back, thank you, please iam in hurry


----------



## aditya.lucid

*Quick questions*

My wife will be applying for me as a subsequent entrant on 485. Given most of you have got the visa (congrats!!). Can you plz help me with these queries. A. Should I do Australia police check (I have never been to Australia before) B. Should I complete Indian police check? C. or nothing? (wait for CO to come back) D. Should I have Australia health insurance now at the time of lodgement? F. Form 80 should be attached now or at CO's request?


----------



## Cd277

aditya.lucid said:


> My wife will be applying for me as a subsequent entrant on 485. Given most of you have got the visa (congrats!!). Can you plz help me with these queries. A. Should I do Australia police check (I have never been to Australia before) B. Should I complete Indian police check? C. or nothing? (wait for CO to come back) D. Should I have Australia health insurance now at the time of lodgement? F. Form 80 should be attached now or at CO's request?


A. No
B. Yes
C. U have to do police check at place where u live
D. Yes. Have health insurance when u logde ur application
E. Im not sure.


----------



## aditya.lucid

Cd277 said:


> A. No
> B. Yes
> C. U have to do police check at place where u live
> D. Yes. Have health insurance when u logde ur application
> E. Im not sure.


 Thanks Cd277. After reading your previous posts, it seems you could check the update in Immi Account. So Can I apply online? Or my wife sends the offline application to Adelaide and we can later import this to Immi account?


----------



## Cd277

aditya.lucid said:


> Cd277 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A. No
> B. Yes
> C. U have to do police check at place where u live
> D. Yes. Have health insurance when u logde ur application
> E. Im not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cd277. After reading your previous posts, it seems you could check the update in Immi Account. So Can I apply online? Or my wife sends the offline application to Adelaide and we can later import this to Immi account?
Click to expand...

No. U have to post application to Adelaide office. After receiving acknowledgement u can check it throught ImmiAcc


----------



## tevinmathew

Hi,

Has anyone applied for 485 subsequent entry visa recently. Just wanted to know the current *actual* processing time at this time of the year.


----------



## aditya.lucid

tevinmathew said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone applied for 485 subsequent entry visa recently. Just wanted to know the current *actual* processing time at this time of the year.


 I will be applying from India by month end..Putting all my docs together, only IELTs left to complete. How about you?


----------



## tevinmathew

aditya.lucid said:


> I will be applying from India by month end..Putting all my docs together, only IELTs left to complete. How about you?


Cool. I had send the docs to the Adelaide office last week. I got the acknowledgement from them and waiting for the visa to get processed.

Btw.. I don't think you require IELTS as a subsequent entrant. I have my IELTS score but didn't submit it for the processing.


----------



## aditya.lucid

tevinmathew said:


> aditya.lucid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be applying from India by month end..Putting all my docs together, only IELTs left to complete. How about you?
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I had send the docs to the Adelaide office last week. I got the acknowledgement from them and waiting for the visa to get processed.
> 
> Btw.. I don't think you require IELTS as a subsequent entrant. I have my IELTS score but didn't submit it for the processing.
Click to expand...

 on the 485 page, its clearly mentioned to submit all docs listed in the personal docs list. And english speaking requirement (ielts) is one of them. Did you submit form 80, 1281 & 1409?


----------



## tevinmathew

aditya.lucid said:


> on the 485 page, its clearly mentioned to submit all docs listed in the personal docs list. And english speaking requirement (ielts) is one of them. Did you submit form 80, 1281 & 1409?


My understanding is that IELTS is required only for the person who is applying as a graduate. In Form 1409, it is mentioned that we need not fill Part B(which includes IELTS) if the applicant is a subsequent entrant.

Yes. I submitted form 80,1281 and 1409 along with the other documents.


----------



## aditya.lucid

Hey any update? Also did you apply for Austrlain Police Certificate? It says in 1409, question 27 that this is mandatory.


----------



## tevinmathew

aditya.lucid said:


> Hey any update? Also did you apply for Austrlain Police Certificate? It says in 1409, question 27 that this is mandatory.


No updates after a month :/ Have you applied yet ?

I haven't applied for AFP since I haven't visited Australia before. I attached Indian PCC and mentioned that in the 1409 application. Hope that would suffice.


----------



## aditya.lucid

I will apply this coming weekend. Waiting for IELTS result (I know you mentioned its not required). 
Even I have only got the Indian PCC. If you read earlier replies here, they all got the reply only in 2 months or later. So we should expect that to be minimum time for us as well. 
Hey which address should I send this? They have given two addresses. I will corrier this through DTDC.


----------



## aditya.lucid

tevinmathew said:


> aditya.lucid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey any update? Also did you apply for Austrlain Police Certificate? It says in 1409, question 27 that this is mandatory.
> 
> 
> 
> No updates after a month :/ Have you applied yet ?
> 
> I haven't applied for AFP since I haven't visited Australia before. I attached Indian PCC and mentioned that in the 1409 application. Hope that would suffice.
Click to expand...

 Also i am doing my medicals before submitting the application through my health declarations.. Hav u?


----------



## tevinmathew

aditya.lucid said:


> Also i am doing my medicals before submitting the application through my health declarations.. Hav u?


Yea. I hope it doesn't take more than 2 months. Wondering if there is anyone in this forum who has got the visa in 2017.

About the address, you've to send it to the second address (by courier) given in the website. I did my medicals before sending the application and provided the HAP ID in Form 1409.


----------



## kunalbatra46

*485 subsequent entrant*

Hi, guys just wondering if anyone knows the current processing time for 485 subsequent entrant visa? I am applying for mine in December 2017 first week, but my visa is expiring in may second week 2018, so a 6 months visa left, will there be a problem ? what you guys think?


----------



## tevinmathew

For those who are looking for current processing times for 485, I would like to share my experience applying for Visa 485 as a subsequent entrant.

I submitted the documents offline from India by sending the docs to the Adelaide office. I got an acknowledgement from the immigration just after which the visa fees of $1500 was debited from my credit card. I had already done my medicals along with the application. Once I received the acknowledgement with application number, I uploaded it to my immi account. I received the visa grant by mail today.

*Application Date:* 25 July, 2017
*Acknowledgement:* 07 August 2017
*Visa grant: *12 Sept 2017

Total days: 49 days

I found this forum really helpful for getting information regarding this. Thanks guys !


----------



## kunalbatra46

tevinmathew said:


> For those who are looking for current processing times for 485, I would like to share my experience applying for Visa 485 as a subsequent entrant.
> 
> I submitted the documents offline from India by sending the docs to the Adelaide office. I got an acknowledgement from the immigration just after which the visa fees of $1500 was debited from my credit card. I had already done my medicals along with the application. Once I received the acknowledgement with application number, I uploaded it to my immi account. I received the visa grant by mail today.
> 
> *Application Date:* 25 July, 2017
> *Acknowledgement:* 07 August 2017
> *Visa grant: *12 Sept 2017
> 
> Total days: 49 days
> 
> I found this forum really helpful for getting information regarding this. Thanks guys !


Thanks for the information, my 485 visa is expiring in may 2018 2 week and i am applying for my wife's visa in december 1st week 2017, do you think if there will be any problem in getting the visa?


----------



## aditya.lucid

tevinmathew said:


> For those who are looking for current processing times for 485, I would like to share my experience applying for Visa 485 as a subsequent entrant.
> 
> I submitted the documents offline from India by sending the docs to the Adelaide office. I got an acknowledgement from the immigration just after which the visa fees of $1500 was debited from my credit card. I had already done my medicals along with the application. Once I received the acknowledgement with application number, I uploaded it to my immi account. I received the visa grant by mail today.
> 
> *Application Date:* 25 July, 2017
> *Acknowledgement:* 07 August 2017
> *Visa grant: *12 Sept 2017
> 
> Total days: 49 days
> 
> I found this forum really helpful for getting information regarding this. Thanks guys !


 Many Congrats Tevin.. This is quicker than last year.. I have applied now.. Do they confirm once they recieve the application or directly on the acknowledgement date? And money gets deducted on the acknowledgement date?


----------



## tevinmathew

aditya.lucid said:


> Many Congrats Tevin.. This is quicker than last year.. I have applied now.. Do they confirm once they recieve the application or directly on the acknowledgement date? And money gets deducted on the acknowledgement date?


I received the first email from immigration only on the acknowledgement date mentioned above.



> And money gets deducted on the acknowledgement date?


Yes


----------



## tevinmathew

kunalbatra46 said:


> Thanks for the information, my 485 visa is expiring in may 2018 2 week and i am applying for my wife's visa in december 1st week 2017, do you think if there will be any problem in getting the visa?


Sorry. I am not really sure whether the shortage of time affects their decision. But, the processing time is around 1-2 months if you submit all the documents during visa application.


----------



## Dnsak

tevinmathew said:


> For those who are looking for current processing times for 485, I would like to share my experience applying for Visa 485 as a subsequent entrant.
> 
> I submitted the documents offline from India by sending the docs to the Adelaide office. I got an acknowledgement from the immigration just after which the visa fees of $1500 was debited from my credit card. I had already done my medicals along with the application. Once I received the acknowledgement with application number, I uploaded it to my immi account. I received the visa grant by mail today.
> 
> *Application Date:* 25 July, 2017
> *Acknowledgement:* 07 August 2017
> *Visa grant: *12 Sept 2017
> 
> Total days: 49 days
> 
> I found this forum really helpful for getting information regarding this. Thanks guys !


Congrats on your grant.
Could you tell me when was the case officer allotted to you?

My timeline is about one month delayed vs. yours, Application date was 25th August and Acknowledgement came on 5th September. So wondering when I should ideally hear from them


----------



## tevinmathew

Dnsak said:


> Congrats on your grant.
> Could you tell me when was the case officer allotted to you?
> 
> My timeline is about one month delayed vs. yours, Application date was 25th August and Acknowledgement came on 5th September. So wondering when I should ideally hear from them


Thanks much !
The only communication I received after the acknowledgement was the Visa grant mail. I guess you should be hearing from them probably in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dnsak

tevinmathew said:


> Thanks much !
> The only communication I received after the acknowledgement was the Visa grant mail. I guess you should be hearing from them probably in a couple of weeks.


Oh! I hope so too!
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dnsak

tevinmathew said:


> Thanks much !
> The only communication I received after the acknowledgement was the Visa grant mail. I guess you should be hearing from them probably in a couple of weeks.


By the way was this an onshore or offshore application?


----------



## aditya.lucid

Dnsak said:


> tevinmathew said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are looking for current processing times for 485, I would like to share my experience applying for Visa 485 as a subsequent entrant.
> 
> I submitted the documents offline from India by sending the docs to the Adelaide office. I got an acknowledgement from the immigration just after which the visa fees of $1500 was debited from my credit card. I had already done my medicals along with the application. Once I received the acknowledgement with application number, I uploaded it to my immi account. I received the visa grant by mail today.
> 
> *Application Date:* 25 July, 2017
> *Acknowledgement:* 07 August 2017
> *Visa grant: *12 Sept 2017
> 
> Total days: 49 days
> 
> I found this forum really helpful for getting information regarding this. Thanks guys !
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your grant.
> Could you tell me when was the case officer allotted to you?
> 
> My timeline is about one month delayed vs. yours, Application date was 25th August and Acknowledgement came on 5th September. So wondering when I should ideally hear from them
Click to expand...

 hey u should get by October second week, but this is peak time. Last year peeps here got it 45 days after acknowledgement. 
My application was received on 12 Sept n acknowledgement on 20 Sept.. 
Do let us know if you hear something from them.. Also have u completed your health tests?


----------



## Dnsak

aditya.lucid said:


> hey u should get by October second week, but this is peak time. Last year peeps here got it 45 days after acknowledgement.
> My application was received on 12 Sept n acknowledgement on 20 Sept..
> Do let us know if you hear something from them.. Also have u completed your health tests?


Sure! Will keep you posted if I get anything.
Yes I have already completed my health check too.


----------



## baldur

i made my application on the 22nd of september and got the acknowledgement mail on the same day. today i finished uploading all of the documents recommended. i think i will get the results in a month.


----------



## Dnsak

Anyone who has received grants/communication in the past week??


----------



## NRIN

Hi guys,

I have read all the post in this topic. My partner lodged his application on the 25th Aug. However, we didn't receive any email from them until last Friday as they had a typo on the email address. Last week, we sent an email to Adelaide office and got the Acknowledgement of Application the day after (13th Oct). Then, we import the application to immiaccount. But I am not sure if it is necessary to upload all the documents again as we sent them with the paper application before. What should we do? 

Thanks for your help.

Cheers
NR


----------



## Dnsak

NRIN said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have read all the post in this topic. My partner lodged his application on the 25th Aug. However, we didn't receive any email from them until last Friday as they had a typo on the email address. Last week, we sent an email to Adelaide office and got the Acknowledgement of Application the day after (13th Oct). Then, we import the application to immiaccount. But I am not sure if it is necessary to upload all the documents again as we sent them with the paper application before. What should we do?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Cheers
> NR


Hi, my application was sent on 25th August too. It's safer to upload documents, at least the essentials. I uploaded everything except the proof of relationship since that file was too big to upload


----------



## coochie

Hi, i am applying for 485 visa (with wife) onshore. Does my wife needs to apply separately because she is currently living outside Australia or a same application is enough?
Please help me. Im kinda confused. Thank you in advance.


----------



## aditya.lucid

coochie said:


> Hi, i am applying for 485 visa (with wife) onshore. Does my wife needs to apply separately because she is currently living outside Australia or a same application is enough?
> Please help me. Im kinda confused. Thank you in advance.


You will have to apply online via immi account and once your application is approved. She will have to mail her offline application to Adelaide.


----------



## aditya.lucid

NRIN said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have read all the post in this topic. My partner lodged his application on the 25th Aug. However, we didn't receive any email from them until last Friday as they had a typo on the email address. Last week, we sent an email to Adelaide office and got the Acknowledgement of Application the day after (13th Oct). Then, we import the application to immiaccount. But I am not sure if it is necessary to upload all the documents again as we sent them with the paper application before. What should we do?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Cheers
> NR


 You dont need to upload any documents. None of the guys who got in 2016 or above did that. The main purpose of uploading the application is checking the current status. Please wait for the department to advise further.


----------



## aditya.lucid

Dnsak said:


> Hi, my application was sent on 25th August too. It's safer to upload documents, at least the essentials. I uploaded everything except the proof of relationship since that file was too big to upload


Hi Dnsak, you dont have to upload any documents. Also your application should be finalised anytime now.


----------



## Dnsak

aditya.lucid said:


> Dnsak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, my application was sent on 25th August too. It's safer to upload documents, at least the essentials. I uploaded everything except the proof of relationship since that file was too big to upload
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dnsak, you dont have to upload any documents. Also your application should be finalised anytime now.
Click to expand...

I got my grant today  finally after 7 weeks. Timeline below
25 Aug: Date of application
5 Sep: acknowledgement received
16 Oct: Visa Grant notification received


----------



## aditya.lucid

Dnsak said:


> I got my grant today  finally after 7 weeks. Timeline below
> 25 Aug: Date of application
> 5 Sep: acknowledgement received
> 16 Oct: Visa Grant notification received


 Woohoo! Such a timely prediction I made.. hehe.. Congrats Dnsak.. The timeline is almost very similar to last year.. Anyways you have a good time in Australia


----------



## Dnsak

aditya.lucid said:


> Dnsak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my grant today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally after 7 weeks. Timeline below
> 25 Aug: Date of application
> 5 Sep: acknowledgement received
> 16 Oct: Visa Grant notification received
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Such a timely prediction I made.. hehe.. Congrats Dnsak.. The timeline is almost very similar to last year.. Anyways you have a good time in Australia
Click to expand...

Thanks... Good luck got your grant too


----------



## baldur

hi guys did you guys upload the form 80 in your application? do you remember? is it a must or just recommended?


----------



## aditya.lucid

baldur said:


> hi guys did you guys upload the form 80 in your application? do you remember? is it a must or just recommended?


Yes, technically you should. In case you didnt, the CO will come back to you and request for the form. Are you applying as a subsequent entrant or primary applicant?


----------



## baldur

aditya.lucid said:


> Yes, technically you should. In case you didnt, the CO will come back to you and request for the form. Are you applying as a subsequent entrant or primary applicant?


i am the primary applicant. 
in my application page, it says it is recommended not required. thats why i am waiting to hear from them. all other documents i already uploaded, though.


----------



## aditya.lucid

As you said you applied online, I think no harm in uploading the form 80.


----------



## baldur

i have been granted today as well after 6 weeks of wait period.

application date: 22nd september 2017
acknowledgement date: 22nd september 2017.
visa grant notice: 6th november 2017.


----------



## aditya.lucid

baldur said:


> i have been granted today as well after 6 weeks of wait period.
> 
> application date: 22nd september 2017
> acknowledgement date: 22nd september 2017.
> visa grant notice: 6th november 2017.


 congrats even i got my visa last week.. 
Application date - 12.09.17
Acknowledgement - 20.09.17
Additional docs - 03.11.17
Submitted - 06.11.17
Visa grant notice - 16.11.17
Thanks this post was d most helpful!!!


----------



## IVY0808

*485 Inquiry*

Hi, anyone here who just lodge 485 or received visa this month of December? Thanks!


----------



## monicacalixto

Hello all!
I have to say I find this blog very helpful ?

My husband application for subsequent entrant Visa 458 processing times has been the following, we used an agent to assist us during this process:

Documents sent to Canberra: 25 Nov 2017
Acknowledge: 30 Nov 2017
Requested medical exams and additional information about our marriage: 03 Jan 2018
Uploaded requested documents 11 Jan 2018

Obviously, we are still waiting for the response; hopefuly we can get the reply soon. 
We are not sure if the processing times are still valid because they have requested more documents... I have read that normally is 2 months and for us it will be ate the end of this month 
Hopefully we get the response soon ?

I will let you know guys when we get the response; however, if someone knows if the processing times change drastically when they request more documents, please let us know. If the time is extended to more than one month or something

Thank you


----------



## patel1234

Hi guys,

first of all congrats on your visa grants. I have few queries if anyone can answer.

I submitted my wife's application (485 spouse from India) on 21st Dec 2017 to Adelaide office and I received acknowledgement on next day. 

Now is it possible to do medical exams before case officer allocation, I dont have HAP id though.

if some one can tell average time line for visa grant in this subclass would be great. thanks heaps.


----------



## monicacalixto

patel1234 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> first of all congrats on your visa grants. I have few queries if anyone can answer.
> 
> I submitted my wife's application (485 spouse from India) on 21st Dec 2017 to Adelaide office and I received acknowledgement on next day.
> 
> Now is it possible to do medical exams before case officer allocation, I dont have HAP id though.
> 
> if some one can tell average time line for visa grant in this subclass would be great. thanks heaps.


Hi Patel,

I am not sure, but from what i have read in this blog apparently you can do medicals before the department request them; however, i do not know how it is done. We wait it until they requested them


----------



## patel1234

*485 spouse*



monicacalixto said:


> Hi Patel,
> 
> I am not sure, but from what i have read in this blog apparently you can do medicals before the department request them; however, i do not know how it is done. We wait it until they requested them


Thanks Monica,

Do I need to show financial capacity evidence for my wife ? My agent told me that we do not need to show any financial evidence for my wife when I apply for her 485 subsequent entrant visa. I already applied for her visa though, But I am curious to know this.

Thanks


----------



## patel1234

monicacalixto said:


> Hello all!
> I have to say I find this blog very helpful ?
> 
> My husband application for subsequent entrant Visa 458 processing times has been the following, we used an agent to assist us during this process:
> 
> Documents sent to Canberra: 25 Nov 2017
> Acknowledge: 30 Nov 2017
> Requested medical exams and additional information about our marriage: 03 Jan 2018
> Uploaded requested documents 11 Jan 2018
> 
> Obviously, we are still waiting for the response; hopefuly we can get the reply soon.
> We are not sure if the processing times are still valid because they have requested more documents... I have read that normally is 2 months and for us it will be ate the end of this month
> Hopefully we get the response soon ?
> 
> I will let you know guys when we get the response; however, if someone knows if the processing times change drastically when they request more documents, please let us know. If the time is extended to more than one month or something
> 
> Thank you


Dear Monica,

Have you got the visa ?


----------



## monicacalixto

patel1234 said:


> monicacalixto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Patel,
> 
> I am not sure, but from what i have read in this blog apparently you can do medicals before the department request them; however, i do not know how it is done. We wait it until they requested them
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Monica,
> 
> Do I need to show financial capacity evidence for my wife ? My agent told me that we do not need to show any financial evidence for my wife when I apply for her 485 subsequent entrant visa. I already applied for her visa though, But I am curious to know this.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I am not sure if you need to give any financial information. They did not asked that from us nor our agent asked us to get it; so, in my case it was no


----------



## kunalbatra46

monicacalixto said:


> patel1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monicacalixto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Patel,
> 
> I am not sure, but from what i have read in this blog apparently you can do medicals before the department request them; however, i do not know how it is done. We wait it until they requested them
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Monica,
> 
> Do I need to show financial capacity evidence for my wife ? My agent told me that we do not need to show any financial evidence for my wife when I apply for her 485 subsequent entrant visa. I already applied for her visa though, But I am curious to know this.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure if you need to give any financial information. They did not asked that from us nor our agent asked us to get it; so, in my case it was no
Click to expand...

Hi monica did you got your visa?


----------



## monicacalixto

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hi monica did you got your visa?


No!!!! I have not!!! we did sent an email last week, just as follow-up and the response was that they were reviewing it...
and you?


----------



## monicacalixto

patel1234 said:


> Dear Monica,
> 
> Have you got the visa ?


Hi Patel, No!
and you?
it has been more than two months and i am like going crazy


----------



## monicacalixto

Has anyone got response from border department lately?


----------



## kunalbatra46

monicacalixto said:


> Has anyone got response from border department lately?


Yes i got my visa, 
Applied 21st dec
Acknoledgement-28th dec
Grant- 31st jan


----------



## Preetchatha21

Hi guys,
I found this thread is very helpfull and i am new in this forum.
Eventually i am going through 485 subsequent entrant visa processing for my husband.
I applied his visa on 16 August 2017 through post and received acknowledgment on 16th august.
On 22 September 2017 they asked for further documents and documents were submitted on 10 october after that they asked for proof of relationship with partner on 8th nov 2017 and we submitted that documents on 9th 
November 2017.
Untill today no result. 
My agent and i tried to follow up few times but they didn't replied. 
Last month 22nd jan i received email that application is still under internal checks.
Me and my partner is going through alot of stress as it's been 6 months now.
If anyone can suggest anything please 
I ll appreciate your help. 
Thank you


----------



## Swassss

Hello everyone, I have applied for my fiance's visa as 485 subsequent entrant visa. My concern is about medical. Is it possible to get the medical done before Case officer asks to do? My agent says we must wait for the case officer to tell us. Is there any other way?
Thanks


----------



## Swassss

Dnsak said:


> Sure! Will keep you posted if I get anything.
> Yes I have already completed my health check too.


Hello,
Did you get your health check done before case offcier asked? Is there any way to get medicals done before case officer asks and after acknowledgement is received?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fazmina

*485 Dependent visa*

Hi ,

I send my documents to Adelaide on 12th feb 2018, ,
Acknowledge on 19th feb 2018, 
Waiting for the response anyone can give advice on this normally how many days it will take to process


----------



## Swassss

Hello Fazmina,
We also got our acknowledgment on 19th feb. The case officer asked for medical on 8th March and it is submitted today. Hope for the decision to come soon.


----------



## Fazmina

Swassss said:


> Hello Fazmina,
> We also got our acknowledgment on 19th feb. The case officer asked for medical on 8th March and it is submitted today. Hope for the decision to come soon.


Wow congrats , but for me still no reply , I called the agent today . But he said no reply .


----------



## Swassss

Hello,
Its 3 weeks to 12 weeks processing time.


----------



## Fazmina

yes, hope get the reply soon


----------



## darshilchksh

My wife has applied a 485 subsequent entrant visa form India. We got acknowledgement on 25th January and the CO asked for medicals on 23rd of February. She got a medical appointment on 6th of March and a clinic has submitted the medical to DIBP on 10th March but still waiting for Visa grant. 

Does anyone have a idea about expected time? And do I have to submit that medical by ourselves to DIBP by email or post?


----------



## Preetchatha21

Medicals directly sent by hospital to DIBP..


----------



## Preetchatha21

darshilchksh said:


> My wife has applied a 485 subsequent entrant visa form India. We got acknowledgement on 25th January and the CO asked for medicals on 23rd of February. She got a medical appointment on 6th of March and a clinic has submitted the medical to DIBP on 10th March but still waiting for Visa grant.
> 
> Does anyone have a idea about expected time? And do I have to submit that medical by ourselves to DIBP by email or post?


Clinic send directly to immigration


----------



## Swassss

Hello darshilchksh,
After the medical is sent by panel of doctor from India, medical is checked by the immigration's panel of doctor also. If you check your immi account it shows that the medical has been finalised. If it is finalised the decision can be made anytime.


----------



## darshilchksh

Thanks for your comments.
I opened her immi account but it is showing that no file records found. So where can I check that medical status?

Any one have any idea that why this file is not showing in account?


----------



## Swassss

I think you need to import your application to immi account. My agent does it so I do not know much about it. Have you got any updates by DIBP lately? @darshilchksh


----------



## darshilchksh

Thanks for that. I import the application and now it is showing. Yes I got two emails from DIBP but those were for medicals and acknowledgement. After that I haven’t recieved any emails. In the medical it is showing that no action required.


----------



## Swassss

Its same in my case as well. Waiting for the decision now. Not sure how long will this take as everything is decision ready.


----------



## darshilchksh

Please update here if you get something from department.


----------



## Swassss

I will. But seems it will take a week more as there is no update today.


----------



## Tushar_iut_09

Preetchatha21 said:


> Clinic send directly to immigration


Did you hear anything from the DIBP till now ?


----------



## darshilchksh

Tushar_iut_09 said:


> Preetchatha21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinic send directly to immigration
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear anything from the DIBP till now ?
Click to expand...

visa granted today morning. thanks for your help so far.


----------



## Naini

I have applied for 485 subsequent entrant visa .File lodged on 10th feb 2018.We have got an acknowledgement on 13th of feb. I hv done medical before CO demand us. On 8th of march they hv asked for PCC and then on 19th of march they have asked for marriage proofs. Documents submitted on 24th march. 
Can anyone estimate how much it will took to make a decision by the Case Officer for visa grant. ?


----------



## Swassss

Congrats! Hope I will get decision soon


----------



## Swassss

Hello Naini,
We can not exactly say how long it takes. I am also 
waiting for the decision and its 40 days now that we receieved an acknowledgement. Medicals are done and submitted before 2 weeks. We can just wait


----------



## brainy

hello,
pls which email do i send my additional documents requested to. is it [email protected] ?

thanks while i wait for your replies.


----------



## Bhavana

Hi, I wish to apply for the 485 visa as a dependent on my partner who holds a 485 post study visa. I wish to know
1) if I have to meet English language requirements or I only have to submit the identity, health, character and family documents?
2) Also when posting the application via courier should I attach health and character and police check documents or I have to wait for a reply from them to do the above? 
3) health insurance has to be done before or after the application has been couriered? 
4) how long will it take for the visa to be granted?
Please help. I'm very confused as there is limited help available online.


----------



## Naini

Do Case officer has asked for relationship proofs to anyone...if asked then in how much time the file got processed and got a visa...


----------



## Swassss

Bhavana said:


> Hi, I wish to apply for the 485 visa as a dependent on my partner who holds a 485 post study visa. I wish to know
> 1) if I have to meet English language requirements or I only have to submit the identity, health, character and family documents?
> 2) Also when posting the application via courier should I attach health and character and police check documents or I have to wait for a reply from them to do the above?
> 3) health insurance has to be done before or after the application has been couriered?
> 4) how long will it take for the visa to be granted?
> Please help. I'm very confused as there is limited help available online.


1. You don't need to meet any English requirement.
2. It is not mandatory to provide them police clearance and medical before hand but if you do it saves time. In my case we sent police clearance along with application and waited for CO to ask for medical or say it as we had to wait as we didnot do it before lodging application.
3. Health insurance is to be done when you send your application.
4. Depends upon the file. If it is decision ready it may be within 1-3 months. If they ask additonal documents it may take more time.


----------



## Bhavana

Thank you for your quick response. @swasss


----------



## Naini

@swass have u got ur visa?


----------



## Naini

How much days gave passed? @swass


----------



## Swassss

Naini said:


> How much days gave passed? @swass


No, I have not. Its been 52 days now. Have not got any updates.


----------



## Bhavana

Hello @swasss what all documents did you submit? Did you use any agent or did it by yourself? Is it better to go with an agent?


----------



## Swassss

Bhavana said:


> Hello @swasss what all documents did you submit? Did you use any agent or did it by yourself? Is it better to go with an agent?


I went through an agent but it really depends upon your case. Mine was bit different so I had to do so. If you have all your documents you can do it by yourself as well. I submitted relationship proof, evidences like photographs of ours, with our families, since we were in relationship till date. Joint ownership if you have any, call history for more than one year, proof of finacial, social support. You will find them in the checklist. Both of you need to write relationship history as well.


----------



## Bhavana

@swassss thank you so much for your prompt response. 
I wanted to ask if 
only a marriage certificate isn't enough?
Proof of financial for the main applicant or the secondary?


----------



## Swassss

Bhavana said:


> @swassss thank you so much for your prompt response.
> I wanted to ask if
> only a marriage certificate isn't enough?
> Proof of financial for the main applicant or the secondary?


I can not say if only marriage certificate is enough as I am only telling you about what I know. It will be better if you provide photographs of your marriage and after that too showing your relationship from the date you knew each other. Financial aspect means evidence that you have supported each other like transferring money, buying gifts and all. You do not need to show bank balance or anything such.


----------



## Naini

Approximately 52days have passed in our case also... how long😢.. last tuesday we have submitted additional document like relation ship proofs... how much days they will took to access them


----------



## Naini

@swass ...got any update till n0w?


----------



## Swassss

Naini said:


> @swass ...got any update till n0w?


No updates till now. Not even today. Did you get any?


----------



## Naini

@swass i was expecting today but still not yet


----------



## Nav23

Naini said:


> I have applied for 485 subsequent entrant visa .File lodged on 10th feb 2018.We have got an acknowledgement on 13th of feb. I hv done medical before CO demand us. On 8th of march they hv asked for PCC and then on 19th of march they have asked for marriage proofs. Documents submitted on 24th march.
> Can anyone estimate how much it will took to make a decision by the Case Officer for visa grant. ?


Hi, Could anyone please tell me what documents we can provide for continuing relationship? We have already provided Marriage certificate, joint bank account, marriage invitation card, photographs of marriage and attending another marriage with relatives, evidence of our hotel booking. What else we can provide?


----------



## Swassss

Nav23 said:


> Hi, Could anyone please tell me what documents we can provide for continuing relationship? We have already provided Marriage certificate, joint bank account, marriage invitation card, photographs of marriage and attending another marriage with relatives, evidence of our hotel booking. What else we can provide?


May be your communication history in skype, phone calls, whatsapp whatever you have. Transfer of money from either side in certain interval of time. I had showed something like that.


----------



## Nav23

Thanks Swass. I have submitted those documents too. But i am confused, do we need to submitted statement from my husband and myself?


----------



## Swassss

Nav23 said:


> Thanks Swass. I have submitted those documents too. But i am confused, do we need to submitted statement from my husband and myself?


Yes, you need to. Both of you need to write the relationship history.


----------



## Naini

@swass any update ??


----------



## Naini

@swass i have provided few documents like call history, photographs, marriage photographs.. but 2e dont have money transfer history.. so we did not provide that.. becoz i was employed..do they can ask for more documents?


----------



## Swassss

Naini said:


> @swass i have provided few documents like call history, photographs, marriage photographs.. but 2e dont have money transfer history.. so we did not provide that.. becoz i was employed.
> .do they can ask for more documents?


I just told what I did, everyone has their own case so its not mandatory for everything to be same. You may or may not have it. If you have you can submit if you do not have it, you may have some other proofs so there should not be problem. I am saying only on the basis of what I did, I can not say what I say is right.
Also, I have not got any update till now.


----------



## Swassss

@naini
any update?


----------



## Swassss

@naini
Any updates?


----------



## Naini

No😢


----------



## Naini

U hv [email protected]


----------



## Swassss

Naini said:


> U hv [email protected]


Not yet. I don't hope for today now


----------



## Naini

Pending for next week [email protected]


----------



## Naini

I have got my visa today


----------



## ahsan123

Hi,

I'd applied for the 485 Graduate visa as a subsequent entrant from pakistan. I received an acknowledgement for my application today. I imported the application in my Immi account.

I'd already couriered the hard copy of my supporting documents to the Adelaide office. Do I need to upload the soft copy of the same documents in my Immi account ? Also i am questioning myself on the copy i provided for my passport. would it hurt if i attach it in immiacount even though i have sent a hard copy with my paper application?
i would appreciate the help. thank you.


----------



## Swassss

Naini said:


> I have got my visa today


Congrats Naini. Yesterday was sunday. Did you get it on sunday?


----------



## Naini

No on [email protected] even i was amused


----------



## Nav23

Congrats Naini


----------



## Swassss

Naini said:


> No on [email protected] even i was amused


Thats great. I am still waiting for the decision. Anyway you enjoy.


----------



## Fazmina

Did u get any reply?


----------



## Fazmina

Fazmina said:


> Did u get any reply?


did u get any reply


----------



## Swassss

Fazmina said:


> did u get any reply


Not till now. I do not know how long will it take.


----------



## Nav23

Swassss said:


> Not till now. I do not know how long will it take.


When did you submit your file and please tell if your marriage is new or old?


----------



## Swassss

Nav23 said:


> When did you submit your file and please tell if your marriage is new or old?


I sent my documents on 6th february and received acknowledgement on 16th february. Medical was asked on 8th march , submitted on 12th march. No updates after that.
She is my fiance, we have provided relationship evidence since 2013.


----------



## Nav23

Swassss said:


> I sent my documents on 6th february and received acknowledgement on 16th february. Medical was asked on 8th march , submitted on 12th march. No updates after that.
> She is my fiance, we have provided relationship evidence since 2013.


Hi, I got visa today.
Visa Application Date: 21 Feb
Acknowledgement: 26 Feb
Further Documents request: 21 Mar
Documents submitted: 27 Mar
Visa Grant: 12 Apr


----------



## Fazmina

Nav23 said:


> Hi, I got visa today.
> Visa Application Date: 21 Feb
> Acknowledgement: 26 Feb
> Further Documents request: 21 Mar
> Documents submitted: 27 Mar
> Visa Grant: 12 Apr


Congrats .


----------



## Fazmina

Swassss said:


> I sent my documents on 6th february and received acknowledgement on 16th february. Medical was asked on 8th march , submitted on 12th march. No updates after that.
> She is my fiance, we have provided relationship evidence since 2013.


any reply?


----------



## Swassss

Fazmina said:


> any reply?


Got visa today morning


----------



## Fazmina

Swassss said:


> Got visa today morning


wow , Congrats . I 'm still waiting for the email


----------



## Twinpatel

*Student subsequent entrant 500 processing time*

hey i hve lodged my file on 5th of april 2018..my husband goes to australia in February on student visa..at the time of his lodgement he was single not married but we got married after he got his visa granted..how long will it take me for grant!!! Its very frustrating for me to wait..what is the minimum time for student subsequent entrant visa 500 ?? And what maximum!! 
Thanks and regards


----------



## Swassss

Fazmina said:


> wow , Congrats . I 'm still waiting for the email


Thank you. Wish you all the best. You will get it soon.


----------



## Swassss

Twinpatel said:


> hey i hve lodged my file on 5th of april 2018..my husband goes to australia in February on student visa..at the time of his lodgement he was single not married but we got married after he got his visa granted..how long will it take me for grant!!! Its very frustrating for me to wait..what is the minimum time for student subsequent entrant visa 500 ?? And what maximum!!
> Thanks and regards


Its just been a week that you have applied. As my knowledge if it is dependent student visa it takes mnimum of 6 months for the visa grant. I have seen maximum of 9 months. I am not sure about it though.


----------



## Twinpatel

*500 subsequent entrant processing time*

Thank you swasss.to be helpful.. that is soo longer time..can I apply for a visitor visa for australia while my dependent visa file is in processing??..how long will it take for visitors visa granted if i can apply? 
Thanks & regards


----------



## Swassss

Twinpatel said:


> Thank you swasss.to be helpful.. that is soo longer time..can I apply for a visitor visa for australia while my dependent visa file is in processing??..how long will it take for visitors visa granted if i can apply?
> Thanks & regards


I don't think you can apply for any other visa having your dependent visa pending. The decision must be given. Two visas can not be kept pending. You need to wait for the decision.


----------



## Twinpatel

*500 subsequent entrant processing time*

Okay thanks to be helpful..it must seems that i have to wait..any other way to go their as soon as possible??


----------



## Twinpatel

*500 subsequent entrant processing time*

Is GTE is compulsory documentary for student subsequent entrant visa?? Please replay...
Information will appreciated


----------



## Swassss

Twinpatel said:


> Okay thanks to be helpful..it must seems that i have to wait..any other way to go their as soon as possible??


I don't think there is any other way.


----------



## Swassss

Twinpatel said:


> Is GTE is compulsory documentary for student subsequent entrant visa?? Please replay...
> Information will appreciated


I think GTE is important.


----------



## Fazmina

Swassss said:


> Thank you. Wish you all the best. You will get it soon.


 still i didn't get any reply


----------



## ahsan123

Fazmina said:


> still i didn't get any reply


Hi. Did you hear from immigration... i hope you do soon. I read the posts. It must be hard waiting for so long! Did they give a reason why its taking so long?


----------



## Swassss

Fazmina said:


> still i didn't get any reply


Any update?


----------



## ahsan123

Hi everyone! 
Would anyone have the email address that I can use to contact immigration. I would like to ask for update... can anyone help me out. Thanks..


----------



## Hunny89

Hi guys i need some information regarding 485 subsequent entrant visa as i have applied for my wife 485 subsequent entrant visa
Application lodged on 12 april
Acknowledgment letter received on 17april
After that there is no response from immigration. That will be really appreciated if anyone can share with me their visa processing time


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Hi guys i need some information regarding 485 subsequent entrant visa as i have applied for my wife 485 subsequent entrant visa
> Application lodged on 12 april
> Acknowledgment letter received on 17april
> After that there is no response from immigration. That will be really appreciated if anyone can share with me their visa processing time


Hi .. 
I applied mine on 4th april and got acknowledgement on 6th april. Even i have not heard anything yet.. hoping to hear soon.


----------



## Hunny89

Thankyou ahsan i will keep you update if i will get any response from immigration. Can you please also keep me update. Thankyou


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Thankyou ahsan i will keep you update if i will get any response from immigration. Can you please also keep me update. Thankyou


No worries. I will update you if i hear from them.


----------



## Hasssy1989

Hi guys, 
I am new to this group. Just seeking some help from you guys. I applied paper application for my spouse and she sent the application directly to adelaide from pakistan. Now how to import that application on immi account as i am unable to import because on webpage it ask for reference number and i cannot see any reference on my acknowledgement letter. I only have application ID which immi account dont accept. 
Application lodged 26th april 2018
Acknolwdgement 2nd may 2018.
Waiting for medical. 

Thanks and regards,


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Thankyou ahsan i will keep you update if i will get any response from immigration. Can you please also keep me update. Thankyou


Hi Hunny, 
I recieved an email with a request of additional docs today. I hope you get yours too. Thank you.


----------



## ahsan123

Hasssy1989 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new to this group. Just seeking some help from you guys. I applied paper application for my spouse and she sent the application directly to adelaide from pakistan. Now how to import that application on immi account as i am unable to import because on webpage it ask for reference number and i cannot see any reference on my acknowledgement letter. I only have application ID which immi account dont accept.
> Application lodged 26th april 2018
> Acknolwdgement 2nd may 2018.
> Waiting for medical.
> 
> Thanks and regards,


Hi there, 
I used the application id as reference no and it worled for me. You should try again.


----------



## Hasssy1989

Thanks for ur response.

Yes i tried so many times but it didnt work for me. No idea why i cant import.



ahsan123 said:


> Hasssy1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I am new to this group. Just seeking some help from you guys. I applied paper application for my spouse and she sent the application directly to adelaide from pakistan. Now how to import that application on immi account as i am unable to import because on webpage it ask for reference number and i cannot see any reference on my acknowledgement letter. I only have application ID which immi account dont accept.
> Application lodged 26th april 2018
> Acknolwdgement 2nd may 2018.
> Waiting for medical.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> I used the application id as reference no and it worled for me. You should try again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hasssy1989

Ahsan what kind of additional docs they asked to submit?

Thanks



ahsan123 said:


> Hunny89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou ahsan i will keep you update if i will get any response from immigration. Can you please also keep me update. Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hunny,
> I recieved an email with a request of additional docs today. I hope you get yours too. Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## ahsan123

Hasssy1989 said:


> Ahsan what kind of additional docs they asked to submit?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Hassy,

They have asked for PCC, evidence of relationship and medical. 
Just a bit worried because we got married recently and don't have many things to provide as proof of relationship.


----------



## Hasssy1989

Ohk, i have already attached police check along with paper application. 
And yes you are right, you can only show event pictures, wedding cards, call history i guess. 
Am i correct?



ahsan123 said:


> Hasssy1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahsan what kind of additional docs they asked to submit?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hassy,
> 
> They have asked for PCC, evidence of relationship and medical.
> Just a bit worried because we got married recently and don't have many things to provide as proof of relationship.
Click to expand...


----------



## ahsan123

Yes thats right.


----------



## Hunny89

Hi ahsan thankyou soo much for letting me know. InshAllah you will get ur wife visa soon. I am still waiting for medical request. Hopefully i will get by end of this week. I will update you if i will get any response from immigration. Thanks again


----------



## Hunny89

Hi ahsan i got the medical request email today.


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Hi ahsan i got the medical request email today.


That's great. Congratulations.


----------



## Hunny89

Hi ahsan i have booked medical for Saturday. I will update you as soon my wife visa will be granted


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Hi ahsan i have booked medical for Saturday. I will update you as soon my wife visa will be granted


Hi Hunny ,
Good to hear. I will am working on my documents. Can i ask who is you officer?


----------



## Hunny89

Hi ahsan,

Cameron is my case officer


----------



## ahsan123

Great. Mine is Vivianne. If you dont mind telling. When did you guys get married.


----------



## Hunny89

03 feb and for relationship proof i have provided them marriage certificate, wedding pictures, chat history ( watsapp), call history ( vodafone), Remittance history ( western union), Random pictures of outings.


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> 03 feb and for relationship proof i have provided them marriage certificate, wedding pictures, chat history ( watsapp), call history ( vodafone), Remittance history ( western union), Random pictures of outings.


Hey.. thanks alot.


----------



## Hunny89

No problem at all.


----------



## Bhavana

Hi @ahsann123 , how did you know your case officers name?


----------



## Bhavana

Hello everyone, 
I need help
I did my medical test on 13th April and when I imported the medical application on immiaccount it shows the status as 'Submitted'. I want to know when will the status of my medical application turn to finalised? Or is the status of medical application going to change to finalised ? 

Please please help


----------



## Hunny89

Hi bhavana you did your medical on 13 april or 13 may. If you did on 13 april then status must be showing finalised and you might need to contact immigration for update as it’s almost 35 days becuase I believe once you submit your medical it takes only 2 weeks to get your visa.


----------



## ahsan123

Bhavana said:


> Hi @ahsann123 , how did you know your case officers name?


Hi Bhavana,
You should be able to see it in your email when they asked for medicals.


----------



## Bhavana

Hello hunny,
I'm really tensed about this because the status is still showing submitted and not finalised.


----------



## ahsan123

Bhavana said:


> Hello hunny,
> I'm really tensed about this because the status is still showing submitted and not finalised.


Have you contacted them?


----------



## Bhavana

Yes I'm waiting for a reply from them


----------



## ahsan123

You should call them and ask them what is taking so long!


----------



## Bhavana

My husband had called them first and they told him that we should send them an email about this. I sent them an email on 15th may. Waiting for a reply


----------



## Hunny89

No need to worry you will get your visa soon. Did you press information provided button after submitting the documents?


----------



## Bhavana

Any news from the department?


----------



## Garry Nanua

Hi this is Garry. I just want to know that what is the actual processing time of 485 sebsequent entrant.


----------



## ahsan123

Garry Nanua said:


> Hi this is Garry. I just want to know that what is the actual processing time of 485 sebsequent entrant.


Hi Garry,
Currently it is 50 to 62 days.


----------



## Garry Nanua

Thanks for reply 🙂


----------



## Bhavana

Hi ahsan and hunny , can you let me know when you hear from the department?


----------



## Hunny89

Hi bhavana Medical was done on Saturday. I think it will be submitted by tomorrow.


----------



## Bhavana

Thank you hunny.
I received a reply from them yesterday that they are going through the application. 
How long after the medical is done does the visa come?


----------



## Hunny89

After medical submission it usually takes 2 week for visa grant


----------



## Hunny89

Hi bhavana when did you submit your medical?


----------



## Bhavana

13th April


----------



## Hunny89

Hi bhavana good luck. I hope you will get your visa soon.please update me once you will get your visa


----------



## Bhavana

Hey guys I got my visa today.. all the best for your visas. 
This forum is really helpful. 
Thank you for all the help..


----------



## Hunny89

Congratulations bhavana and good luck in your future


----------



## ahsan123

Bhavana said:


> Hey guys I got my visa today.. all the best for your visas.
> This forum is really helpful.
> Thank you for all the help..


Congratulations Bhavana.


----------



## Hunny89

Ahsan have you submit your documents. Any update in status. I have submit mine. And my status is showing further assessment


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Ahsan have you submit your documents. Any update in status. I have submit mine. And my status is showing further assessment


Hi Hunny, 
My medical will be updated today and i will be uploading evidence documents today. Just waiting for PCC to co.e through. Than every thing wil be done.


----------



## Hunny89

Good luck ahsan


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Good luck ahsan


Thanks . Let me know when u get the visa


----------



## Hunny89

Hi ahsan,

Sure i will let you know once i will get visa INSHALLAH


----------



## Bhavana

Thank you ahsan and hunny. 🙂
All the best in your future. 👍
May you'll get your visas soon


----------



## ahsan123

Bhavana said:


> Thank you ahsan and hunny. &#128578;
> All the best in your future. &#128077;
> May you'll get your visas soon


Thank you Bhavna.


----------



## Aman1689

Hello i have applied my visa 485 as subsequent entrant on 26th april and got my acknowledgement on 2nd of may and havent received any reply yet.I have attached pcc relatnship history with whatsapp chats fb chats and marriage certificate.When will i get any reply


----------



## Bhavana

Maybe 2nd- 3rd week of June


----------



## Garry Nanua

Hi, i apply my visa under subclass 485 subseqent entrant on 19th March 2018 and i received my acknowledgment on 22nd of march 2018. So how much time it would take?


----------



## ahsan123

Garry Nanua said:


> Hi, i apply my visa under subclass 485 subseqent entrant on 19th March 2018 and i received my acknowledgment on 22nd of march 2018. So how much time it would take?


Hi Garry,
If it has been more than 62 days which i think it has been. You should call them and ask them why u have not received any further update


----------



## Rickybhardwaj1

Hi Aman,i have applied my visa same as on ur date which was 26 april and i got my acknowledgement letter on 3rd of may . Still I haven’t got any rply .please let me know when u get any update from immigration.thanx


----------



## Rickybhardwaj1

Hi Aman,i have applied my visa same as on ur date which was 26 april and i got my acknowledgement letter on 3rd of may . Still I haven’t got any rply .please let me know when u get any update from immigration.thanx


----------



## Aman1689

Rickybhardwaj1 said:


> Hi Aman,i have applied my visa same as on ur date which was 26 april and i got my acknowledgement letter on 3rd of may . Still I haven't got any rply .please let me know when u get any update from immigration.thanx


 olrite bro u also do the same if got any reply


----------



## Aman1689

Hi ricky i hav got my medical today


----------



## Rickybhardwaj1

gud news aman . can u please tell me did u import ur file into immi account . if yes can u please tell me how did u import it. and after import we do need to upload any documents to immi account. please help me thnx aman


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Hi ahsan,
> 
> Sure i will let you know once i will get visa INSHALLAH


Hey Hunny. 
Any updaye for your yet?


----------



## Aman1689

Rickybhardwaj1 said:


> gud news aman . can u please tell me did u import ur file into immi account . if yes can u please tell me how did u import it. and after import we do need to upload any documents to immi account. please help me thnx aman


u can import your file by through ur reference number by signing up on immi account and upload necessary docs they ask for


----------



## muhayous

Hi all. I applied for my partner’s 485 subsequent visa on 15th may with acknowledgement on 17th may. No further emails from immigration. We have imported application in our account as well. 
Can somebody please advise as to what documents they have submitted and if department has asked for additional documentations, what are they?


----------



## ahsan123

muhayous said:


> Hi all. I applied for my partner's 485 subsequent visa on 15th may with acknowledgement on 17th may. No further emails from immigration. We have imported application in our account as well.
> Can somebody please advise as to what documents they have submitted and if department has asked for additional documentations, what are they?


Hii,
Additional docs are usually police certificate, evidence of relationship and medical.


----------



## Sukh001

Hello everyone. I also applied for 485 subsequent enterant on 26th of april and I got acknoledgement on 4th of may. But havent got any reply from department. I already attached my related documents, relationship proof, PCC, mrg photographs, chat history, and medical as well. Can any one help me out. How many days it gonna take for visa approval. Thankyou


----------



## muhayous

ahsan123 said:


> Hii,
> Additional docs are usually police certificate, evidence of relationship and medical.


Thankyou ahsan. Have you got yours yet?


----------



## ahsan123

muhayous said:


> Thankyou ahsan. Have you got yours yet?


I am submitting my additional docs.


----------



## muhayous

ahsan123 said:


> I am submitting my additional docs.


Appreciate your help here Ahsan. How long did it take from acknowledgement to Additional documents? Like within how many days after acknowledgement did they ask you for your medical/ additional documents?


----------



## ahsan123

muhayous said:


> Appreciate your help here Ahsan. How long did it take from acknowledgement to Additional documents? Like within how many days after acknowledgement did they ask you for your medical/ additional documents?


For me it was in 6th week after acknowledgement.


----------



## muhayous

ahsan123 said:


> For me it was in 6th week after acknowledgement.


Helps alot. if you dont mind me asking, am i able to get your AU contact details/ Contact number?


----------



## ahsan123

muhayous said:


> Helps alot. if you dont mind me asking, am i able to get your AU contact details/ Contact number?


Apologies. I m back home. M wife is in aus. I hve done my application offshore.


----------



## muhayous

ahsan123 said:


> Apologies. I m back home. M wife is in aus. I hve done my application offshore.


if you dont mind me asking how long since you two been married? 
i am happy to give you a call Internationally. Drop me your number


----------



## ahsan123

muhayous said:


> if you dont mind me asking how long since you two been married?
> i am happy to give you a call Internationally. Drop me your number


It has not been long. Only 2.5 months. We got married in March.


----------



## Rickybhardwaj1

hi aman i got medical request yesterday. then how long it will take to visa grant after medical done. any idea. thnx


----------



## Garry Nanua

Hi , still I didn’t receive any updation regarding my application. I asked my agent about updation they said that Offsore TR dependents can sometime take a while . But I’m worrying about it. Can you suggest me that what should i do?


----------



## ahsan123

Garry Nanua said:


> Hi , still I didn't receive any updation regarding my application. I asked my agent about updation they said that Offsore TR dependents can sometime take a while . But I'm worrying about it. Can you suggest me that what should i do?


Have you called them at all?


----------



## Garry Nanua

I just drop the email to my agent. They said that it would take some time .


----------



## ahsan123

Garry Nanua said:


> I just drop the email to my agent. They said that it would take some time .


I would say call immigration. It should not take more then the processing time stated on immigration website.


----------



## ahsan123

Has anyone got any update from immigration?


----------



## Garry Nanua

Not yet ☹


----------



## Aman1689

Rickybhardwaj1 said:


> hi aman i got medical request yesterday. then how long it will take to visa grant after medical done. any idea. thnx


havent got any reply yet ...have u got any reply??


----------



## Hunny89

Hi ahsan,

Sorry for the late response, my medical was submitted on 21/05/18. Haven’t got any email frok immigration yet. As soon i will get response i will let you know


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Hi ahsan,
> 
> Sorry for the late response, my medical was submitted on 21/05/18. Haven't got any email frok immigration yet. As soon i will get response i will let you know


Hi Hunny,
I hope you get it soon. It will be two weeks on coming monday?


----------



## Hunny89

Yes INSHALLAH


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Yes INSHALLAH


INSHALLAH. let me know when you do. Thanks.


----------



## Hunny89

Yes sure i will


----------



## Aman1689

ahsan123 said:


> Hunny89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ahsan,
> 
> Sorry for the late response, my medical was submitted on 21/05/18. Haven't got any email frok immigration yet. As soon i will get response i will let you know
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hunny,
> I hope you get it soon. It will be two weeks on coming monday?
Click to expand...

have you got any reply yet ?


----------



## Hunny89

Hi aman not yet? Still waiting


----------



## Hunny89

Hi ahsan any update of ur visa? I haven’t got my visa yet


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Hi ahsan any update of ur visa? I haven't got my visa yet


No i havent heard anything yet.


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Hi ahsan any update of ur visa? I haven't got my visa yet


It's been two weeks for you. Are you going to contact them?


----------



## Hunny89

Hi ahsan,

The processing time is 63 days and it will be 13th of june so I won’t be contacting them before 13th of june


----------



## RobertLu

Processing timeframes depends on a range of factors. However, I have lodged a couple in 2018 and they were approved in 4 weeks.


----------



## Hunny89

Thanks paul for the post. Should i consdided to calling immigration for update then? Because my case officer had only asked for medical request and its been submitted 2 weeks before


----------



## Hunny89

Consider *


----------



## Hunny89

Sorry not paul. Robert*


----------



## ahsan123

I do not think they provide any update on applications until the it is over the processing time ...


----------



## Hunny89

Hi ahsan,

Yes that’s what i was thinking as well. I need to wait 9 more days. Can’t really wait to see my wife😭😭


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Hi ahsan,
> 
> Yes that's what i was thinking as well. I need to wait 9 more days. Can't really wait to see my wife&#128557;&#128557;


Yes hunny. I understand.


----------



## muhayous

Hunny89 said:


> Hi ahsan,
> 
> The processing time is 63 days and it will be 13th of june so I won't be contacting them before 13th of june


Hi Hunny,

Are you please be able to tell me what documents were asked from you?
I applied on 17th May and received email for supporting documents of spouse and medical today. What documents did you submit and do you have to reply them or send them via post again?

Thanks


----------



## muhayous

Rickybhardwaj1 said:


> hi aman i got medical request yesterday. then how long it will take to visa grant after medical done. any idea. thnx


Hi 
Are you please be able to tell me what documents were asked from you?
I applied on 17th May and received email for supporting documents of spouse and medical today. What documents did you submit and do you have to reply them or send them via post again?

Thanks


----------



## muhayous

ahsan123 said:


> It has not been long. Only 2.5 months. We got married in March.


Hi Ahsan,

Are you please be able to tell me what documents were asked from you?
I applied on 17th May and received email for supporting documents of spouse and medical today- 6th June. What documents did you submit and do you have to reply them or send them via post again?

Also, once medical is done, the clinic sends medical to department by themselves and dont issue anything to us. Who is your case officer?

Thanks


----------



## Hunny89

Hi muhayous,

They only asked me for medical. But when i had lodged my visa i had provided them whatsapp chat history of last one month,Call history, marriage pictures, random pictures, wedding card if possible, Facebook check ins if possible. I think that will be more than enough. Moreover you both husband & wife will need to write a relationship history.

Your second queue about do i need to post them again all these documents. Answer is no. What you need to do now create your ImmiAccount from immigration website ( www.immi.gov.au) and once you will create your Immi account then login and then click on import application. Once you will click on import application then it will ask you reference number, date of birth, passport number and passport country name. When you will put all these information then your application will be imported at same time. After your application will be imported then click on attach documents and upload the requested documents. For medical you only need to attach ur medical test receipt but its not compulsory. 
I hope i have answer all your questions&#128522;
Goodluck


----------



## Aman1689

Hunny89 said:


> Hi muhayous,
> 
> They only asked me for medical. But when i had lodged my visa i had provided them whatsapp chat history of last one month,Call history, marriage pictures, random pictures, wedding card if possible, Facebook check ins if possible. I think that will be more than enough. Moreover you both husband & wife will need to write a relationship history.
> 
> Your second queue about do i need to post them again all these documents. Answer is no. What you need to do now create your ImmiAccount from immigration website ( www.immi.gov.au) and once you will create your Immi account then login and then click on import application. Once you will click on import application then it will ask you reference number, date of birth, passport number and passport country name. When you will put all these information then your application will be imported at same time. After your application will be imported then click on attach documents and upload the requested documents. For medical you only need to attach ur medical test receipt but its not compulsory.
> I hope i have answer all your questions&#128522;
> Goodluck


 hunny so uve got ur visa yet or not???


----------



## Hunny89

Not yet. I am expecting by this Friday. Finger crossed 😊


----------



## ahsan123

muhayous said:


> Hi Ahsan,
> 
> Are you please be able to tell me what documents were asked from you?
> I applied on 17th May and received email for supporting documents of spouse and medical today- 6th June. What documents did you submit and do you have to reply them or send them via post again?
> 
> Also, once medical is done, the clinic sends medical to department by themselves and dont issue anything to us. Who is your case officer?
> 
> Thanks


Hi.
I attached chat histroy from whatsapp, photos and statements from my self and wife. And medical was uploaded itself by the clinic. 
My case officer is vivaane. Who is yours?


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Not yet. I am expecting by this Friday. Finger crossed &#128522;


Hey Hunny,
I have question, its been a week since i submitted the documents... i know we should give them 2 weeks. But for my application today is day 62. Which means the processing time finishes today. Should i contact them after today or still wait for another week.


----------



## Hunny89

Hi ahsan i hope you will get ur visa by tomorrow INSHALLAH. But do call them tomorrow as you have a right to contact them after the timeframe given by Immigration


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Hi ahsan i hope you will get ur visa by tomorrow INSHALLAH. But do call them tomorrow as you have a right to contact them after the timeframe given by Immigration


Thank you. Do we count it from application day or acknowledgment day?


----------



## Hunny89

I think application date


----------



## Hunny89

Hopefully we will hear good news soon INSHALLAH


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Hopefully we will hear good news soon INSHALLAH


Hopefully. InshAllah


----------



## Hunny89

By the way which city you are going?


----------



## Hunny89

Hi Ahsan Alhamdulillah my visa has been granted today. Good luck


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Hi Ahsan Alhamdulillah my visa has been granted today. Good luck


Hi congratulations.. i hope i hear too. I am too stressed.. 
I will be going to sydney.


----------



## Hunny89

INSHALLAH you will be getting this week


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> INSHALLAH you will be getting this week


I hope so too.


----------



## Hunny89

INSHALLAH have faith in ALLAH


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> INSHALLAH have faith in ALLAH


InshaAllah.


----------



## Aman1689

Hunny89 said:


> Hi Ahsan Alhamdulillah my visa has been granted today. Good luck


congrats hunny hope i get mine soon


----------



## Hunny89

Thankyou aman. Yes you will get your soon soon.

Application date: 12april
Acknowledgment date : 17April
Further documents request by case officer ( medical request ) : 16May
Documents submitted: 21 May
Visa Granted: 07 june


I hope my visa timeframe will be helpful for anyone who is waiting for their visas. Goodluck everyone


----------



## Hunny89

Hi ahsan any update


----------



## ahsan123

Hunny89 said:


> Hi ahsan any update


Hi, 
Not yet... we will now know after Monday.


----------



## Rickybhardwaj1

Hi guys yesterday i got my visa . File loged on 26 april
Acknowledgment letter 3th may
Medical request on 28th may
Got visa on 8th of june .. thnx


----------



## Aman1689

Rickybhardwaj1 said:


> Hi guys yesterday i got my visa . File loged on 26 april
> Acknowledgment letter 3th may
> Medical request on 28th may
> Got visa on 8th of june .. thnx


 hey ricky have u sent any email after submitting medicals?


----------



## muhayous

Rickybhardwaj1 said:


> Hi guys yesterday i got my visa . File loged on 26 april
> Acknowledgment letter 3th may
> Medical request on 28th may
> Got visa on 8th of june .. thnx


Hi Ricky,

Congratulations. What documents did you initially submit? did they ask you for additional documents? If yes, what did you submit. 
I need to know if i can submit additional documents via immi account by importing the application or do we have to send an email to our case officer by REPLYING?

Thankyou


----------



## muhayous

ahsan123 said:


> Hi.
> I attached chat histroy from whatsapp, photos and statements from my self and wife. And medical was uploaded itself by the clinic.
> My case officer is vivaane. Who is yours?


Hi Ahsan,

Thankyou for your help and responding. Are you please be able to forward me statement of what was written. This will give me a better idea and understanding of what to write. 
Moreover, did you send them an email with your name and everything in subject or did you just attached on Immi website by importing your application.

You could send me statement on [email protected]

Much appreciated.


----------



## muhayous

ahsan123 said:


> Hi.
> I attached chat histroy from whatsapp, photos and statements from my self and wife. And medical was uploaded itself by the clinic.
> My case officer is vivaane. Who is yours?


My case officer is Lucyy.


----------



## muhayous

Hunny89 said:


> Hi muhayous,
> 
> They only asked me for medical. But when i had lodged my visa i had provided them whatsapp chat history of last one month,Call history, marriage pictures, random pictures, wedding card if possible, Facebook check ins if possible. I think that will be more than enough. Moreover you both husband & wife will need to write a relationship history.
> 
> Your second queue about do i need to post them again all these documents. Answer is no. What you need to do now create your ImmiAccount from immigration website ( www.immi.gov.au) and once you will create your Immi account then login and then click on import application. Once you will click on import application then it will ask you reference number, date of birth, passport number and passport country name. When you will put all these information then your application will be imported at same time. After your application will be imported then click on attach documents and upload the requested documents. For medical you only need to attach ur medical test receipt but its not compulsory.
> I hope i have answer all your questions&#128522;
> Goodluck


Hi Hunny,

Thankyou for your help and responding. Are you please be able to forward me statement of what was written. This will give me a better idea and understanding of what to write. 
Moreover, did you send them an email with your name and everything in subject or did you just attached on Immi website by importing your application.

You could send me statement on [email protected]

Much appreciated and Congratulations.


----------



## muhayous

Hunny89 said:


> Thankyou aman. Yes you will get your soon soon.
> 
> Application date: 12april
> Acknowledgment date : 17April
> Further documents request by case officer ( medical request ) : 16May
> Documents submitted: 21 May
> Visa Granted: 07 june
> 
> I hope my visa timeframe will be helpful for anyone who is waiting for their visas. Goodluck everyone


Congratulation Hunny


----------



## ahsan123

muhayous said:


> Hi Ahsan,
> 
> Thankyou for your help and responding. Are you please be able to forward me statement of what was written. This will give me a better idea and understanding of what to write.
> Moreover, did you send them an email with your name and everything in subject or did you just attached on Immi website by importing your application.
> 
> You could send me statement on [email protected]
> 
> Much appreciated.


Hi muhayous,
You should write statement following this pattern,

statement about your relationship that describes:
how, when and where you first met
how the relationship developed
when you became engaged or married, if applicable
joint activities
periods of separation
significant events in the relationship
your future plans together.

I hope that helps.
You should n import application to immi acoount and than upload documents as that is a quicker way...


----------



## ahsan123

Hi everyone, i have got my visa today. Thank you all. N good luck to everyone.


----------



## Aman1689

ahsan123 said:


> Hi everyone, i have got my visa today. Thank you all. N good luck to everyone.


hi ahsan have u sent any email after medicals.My medical was done on 26 may and i havent heard anyything yet


----------



## ahsan123

Aman1689 said:


> hi ahsan have u sent any email after medicals.My medical was done on 26 may and i havent heard anyything yet


Hi Aman don't worry at all. You will get it any time this week. 
Give them atleast two weeks after the medical was submitted.


----------



## Aman1689

ahsan123 said:


> Aman1689 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi ahsan have u sent any email after medicals.My medical was done on 26 may and i havent heard anyything yet
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aman don't worry at all. You will get it any time this week.
> Give them atleast two weeks after the medical was submitted.
Click to expand...

my status is still showing further assessment.Did your status changed after submitting medicals?


----------



## ahsan123

Aman1689 said:


> my status is still showing further assessment.Did your status changed after submitting medicals?


No it does not change. It stays like that


----------



## suji3389

Hi. My husband is on temporary graduate visa subclass 485. I have received my visitor now and would like to apply for subsequent entrant while I am still in India. What are the documents required?


----------



## Aman1689

Hello all i have also got my visa today


----------



## ahsan123

Aman1689 said:


> Hello all i have also got my visa today


Congratulations


----------



## ahsan123

suji3389 said:


> Hi. My husband is on temporary graduate visa subclass 485. I have received my visitor now and would like to apply for subsequent entrant while I am still in India. What are the documents required?


The documents required are
Police check
Marriage certificate and some proofs to show as evidence of relationship. 
Medical
Birth certificate


----------



## niraj.kc01

hi 
what is the current processing time for 485 partner visa ?? i got acknowledgement from DHA on 17 Aug 2018 after that how long does it take to grant the visa ?/ anyone know about it ?/


----------



## Swati_1992

*subsequent entrant subclass 485*



ahsan123 said:


> I do not think they provide any update on applications until the it is over the processing time ...


Hi Ahsan
I have already applied for 485 subsequent entrant and I got acknowledgement on 09-Aug-2018 But haven't got any reply from Immigration department.
I already attached my related documents, relationship proof, Police Clearance Certificate, Marriage photographs, chat history, and medical as well. Kindly help me out.
How many days it gonna take for visa approval.


----------



## Swati_1992

Swati_1992 said:


> Hi Ahsan
> I have already applied for 485 subsequent entrant and I got acknowledgement on 09-Aug-2018 But haven't got any reply from Immigration department.
> I already attached my related documents, relationship proof, Police Clearance Certificate, Marriage photographs, chat history, and medical as well. Kindly help me out.
> How many days it gonna take for visa approval.


subsequent entrant subclass 485

Hello
I have already applied for 485 subsequent entrant and I got acknowledgement on 09-Aug-2018 But haven't got any reply from Immigration department.
I already attached my related documents, relationship proof, Police Clearance Certificate, Marriage photographs, chat history, and medical as well. Kindly help me out.
How many days it gonna take for visa approval.


----------



## ahsan123

Swati_1992 said:


> Swati_1992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ahsan
> I have already applied for 485 subsequent entrant and I got acknowledgement on 09-Aug-2018 But haven't got any reply from Immigration department.
> I already attached my related documents, relationship proof, Police Clearance Certificate, Marriage photographs, chat history, and medical as well. Kindly help me out.
> How many days it gonna take for visa approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subsequent entrant subclass 485
> 
> Hello
> I have already applied for 485 subsequent entrant and I got acknowledgement on 09-Aug-2018 But haven't got any reply from Immigration department.
> I already attached my related documents, relationship proof, Police Clearance Certificate, Marriage photographs, chat history, and medical as well. Kindly help me out.
> How many days it gonna take for visa approval.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi,
> Do not worry.. check out the current processing time on the website. If you are still within the processing time limit than all you can do is wait. It took upto 2 months for me. So be patient.
Click to expand...


----------



## RESHAMCHHETRI

*Additional Document*

Hello Guys

I applied for my wife visa on 05 sep and received acknowledgement on 10th september. Today i recieved email from immigration asking for additional document for relationship evidence. What other document do i need to provide and do we need to just upload in immi account ?

kindly advise please?


----------



## Adisaisaan

RESHAMCHHETRI said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I applied for my wife visa on 05 sep and received acknowledgement on 10th september. Today i recieved email from immigration asking for additional document for relationship evidence. What other document do i need to provide and do we need to just upload in immi account ?
> 
> kindly advise please?


You must produce evidence like marriage certificate,phone calls,messages,photos of your marriage and photos of holidays or receipt of shopping together and some evidence that you help her financially.proof that your relationship is genuine and continuing.You should provide them two genuine relationship support letter from you and your wife( on how you met,your marriage,what you have done together etc....)since you met.


----------



## Adisaisaan

Swati_1992 said:


> ahsan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think they provide any update on applications until the it is over the processing time ...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ahsan
> I have already applied for 485 subsequent entrant and I got acknowledgement on 09-Aug-2018 But haven't got any reply from Immigration department.
> I already attached my related documents, relationship proof, Police Clearance Certificate, Marriage photographs, chat history, and medical as well. Kindly help me out.
> How many days it gonna take for visa approval.
Click to expand...

Hi swati,have you got any reply????


----------



## Dan1990

*Turnaround time*



Adisaisaan said:


> Hi swati,have you got any reply????


Hi guys,

Thank you for sharing helpful information here. I was wondering if anyone has applied for 485 subsequent entrant visa recently and what is the current turnaround timed for the first case office contact.

Cheers


----------



## Dan1990

Hi Swati, 
Hope you are well. Have you got a reply ?


----------



## Nbrar

Hi everyone 
I apply this Visa for my wife and received acknowledgment on 25th Oct, I have submitted everything even medical before their request, how long it can take cuz I am getting bit worried now. 
Thanks


----------



## Nbrar

I applied on 19Oct and received acknowledgment on 25th Oct, no emails after, still waiting for response.


----------



## Dan1990

Nbrar said:


> I applied on 19Oct and received acknowledgment on 25th Oct, no emails after, still waiting for response.


Thanks for the reply. So it could be a backlog, please let me know if you get a reply and I will do the same. Are you from a high-risk country? Have you done the medical and PCC


----------



## Nbrar

I got medical done but not PCC. It has been more than a month and not even a single email from immigration.


----------



## Dan1990

Nbrar said:


> I got medical done but not PCC. It has been more than a month and not even a single email from immigration.


We should get a response soon. I am stressing out!!!


----------



## Nbrar

Thanks for reply mate. When did you apply ? Did you apply by yourself or took expertise of an agent? If so how much time did ur agent told you for approval?


----------



## Dan1990

Nbrar said:


> Thanks for reply mate. When did you apply ? Did you apply by yourself or took expertise of an agent? If so how much time did ur agent told you for approval?


I got an agent to do it for me. Initially, he said 4 weeks and then changed it to 4-6 weeks. I am from a high-risk country so it might take longer.


----------



## Mt009

Hi Dan, 
I am in the same situation as you. I have lodged my application on the 3rd of October. Did my medical on the 7th of November and I still haven't gotten any update. I am really worried as well.


----------



## Mt009

Dan1990 said:


> I got an agent to do it for me. Initially, he said 4 weeks and then changed it to 4-6 weeks. I am from a high-risk country so it might take longer.


The normal processing time is about 2 months (i.e. 8 weeks) But you never know.


----------



## Nbrar

Hi , did you receive any reply ? Have you checked immi account ? What does it say ?


----------



## Dan1990

Nbrar said:


> Hi , did you receive any reply ? Have you checked immi account ? What does it say ?


No nothing yet. Called the Department yesterday and was told a case officer has not been assigned to my application yet. How about your self?


----------



## Nbrar

Nothing yet. AI belong to India, which country do you belong? Even India is on high risk country list.


----------



## Dan1990

Nbrar said:


> Nothing yet. AI belong to India, which country do you belong? Even India is on high risk country list.


Don't worry, it should be ok. I think it is only a backlog. 
I've contacted the SA office. Here is their response;

"If you have lodged an application and received an acknowledgment letter but have not had any contact with a Departmental visa processing officer please remain patient as your application will be attended to as soon as possible. February to April and September through to *November* are peak visa application processing periods and during this time the Department receives large volume of applications".

"Your application has not yet been allocated to a case officer. In fairness to all of our clients we are allocating the applications
based on the date of receipt"
.
"When your application has been allocated to a case officer, the case officer will make an assessment of your application and
contact you if any further documents are required to finalise your application".

We applied at the same time so the response will be also applicable to you.

Wish a good luck for both of us. Please let me know if you hear anything from the department.

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Dan1990 said:


> Don't worry, it should be ok. I think it is only a backlog.
> I've contacted the SA office. Here is their response;
> 
> "If you have lodged an application and received an acknowledgment letter but have not had any contact with a Departmental visa processing officer please remain patient as your application will be attended to as soon as possible. February to April and September through to *November* are peak visa application processing periods and during this time the Department receives large volume of applications".
> 
> "Your application has not yet been allocated to a case officer. In fairness to all of our clients we are allocating the applications
> based on the date of receipt"
> .
> "When your application has been allocated to a case officer, the case officer will make an assessment of your application and
> contact you if any further documents are required to finalise your application".
> 
> We applied at the same time so the response will be also applicable to you.
> 
> Wish a good luck for both of us. Please let me know if you hear anything from the department.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for sharing that response. Good news is they are stating that applications will be processed by date of receipt.


----------



## Dan1990

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Thanks for sharing that response. Good news is they are stating that applications will be processed by date of receipt.


No worries mate. Have you lodged a 485 subsequent entrant as well or just waiting for you 190 to be granted? If you don't mind, could you please tell me you/your de facto are onshore or offshore? Also, what type of documents did you include in the application as the evidence of relationship?

Cheers


----------



## Dan1990

Mt009 said:


> Hi Dan,
> I am in the same situation as you. I have lodged my application on the 3rd of October. Did my medical on the 7th of November and I still haven't gotten any update. I am really worried as well.


OMG, 3rd of October!!! Have they contacted you after a month and asked for the Medical? or you just did it yourself? When have you got the acknowledgement of the lodgement? 
Your visa should be granted soon


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Dan1990 said:


> No worries mate. Have you lodged a 485 subsequent entrant as well or just waiting for you 190 to be granted? If you don't mind, could you please tell me you/your de facto are onshore or offshore? Also, what type of documents did you include in the application as the evidence of relationship?
> 
> Cheers


I'm on a 485 at the moment, onshore, and waiting for my 190 to be granted. We were at one point considering the 485 subsequent entrant visa - but decided to hold off since my partner is already onshore on a substantive visa anyway.

We are onshore.

About 48 documents (many of them listed below were merged PDFs), specifically the relationship evidence was:

Statutory declaration from each of us (about 7 pages each) describing the development of our relationship, financial commitments, nature of our household, social aspects of our relationship, and our commitment to each other - we referenced multiple times evidence we would be attaching. The MARA agent I used has a useful guide to follow here: https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/partner-visa-statutory-declaration/

Our relationship registration certificate (as we are de facto less than 12 months).

Joint lease agreement.

Rental bonds office receipt and email addressed to both of us.

Joint account statements (regular savings, utilities, insurance deducted).

Joint utilities account (electricity, gas, internet).

We don't use our joint account for day-to-day spending, so we attached a cover sheet (Excel) detailing purchases (e.g. groceries, social activities etc.) and corresponding personal bank statements to show the purchases / transfer of monies in some cases, original receipts (e.g. for white goods / furniture / household items etc.)

Joint insurance (home contents, car).

Joint ownership of vehicles.

Each of our driving licenses listing our home address.

Each of us listed as "spouse" and emergency contact at work.

Each of us listed as the others binding death beneficiary for our Superannuation (provident fund / retirement fund).

Joint Flybuys account (Supermarket rewards scheme).

Joint emails to both of us (e.g. from our rental agency).

About 15 photos - each with a blurb: we pasted the picture in a Word Doc, then added an explanation of who took the photo, where it is, who is in it, the significance to us - then converted that word doc into a PDF. Combined all the photos together. The photos were a range of just us as a couple, with our respective families, and friends.

WhatsApp summary page for each of us (showing number of messages sent / photos / videos).

Itemised phone statements for each of us (showing daily contact with each other before we were living together).

All the electronic tickets of social activities we could get our hands on e.g. movie bookings, dinner reservations, theatre plays / recitals.

Each month we upload our joint bank account statement and any purchases we have made together, e.g. summer holiday bookings, new tires for our car etc.

We had the advice and assistance of a MARA agent (link above).


----------



## Dan1990

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I'm on a 485 at the moment, onshore, and waiting for my 190 to be granted. We were at one point considering the 485 subsequent entrant visa - but decided to hold off since my partner is already onshore on a substantive visa anyway.
> 
> We are onshore.
> 
> About 48 documents (many of them listed below were merged PDFs), specifically the relationship evidence was:
> 
> Statutory declaration from each of us (about 7 pages each) describing the development of our relationship, financial commitments, nature of our household, social aspects of our relationship, and our commitment to each other - we referenced multiple times evidence we would be attaching. The MARA agent I used has a useful guide to follow here: https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/partner-visa-statutory-declaration/
> 
> Our relationship registration certificate (as we are de facto less than 12 months).
> 
> Joint lease agreement.
> 
> Rental bonds office receipt and email addressed to both of us.
> 
> Joint account statements (regular savings, utilities, insurance deducted).
> 
> Joint utilities account (electricity, gas, internet).
> 
> We don't use our joint account for day-to-day spending, so we attached a cover sheet (Excel) detailing purchases (e.g. groceries, social activities etc.) and corresponding personal bank statements to show the purchases / transfer of monies in some cases, original receipts (e.g. for white goods / furniture / household items etc.)
> 
> Joint insurance (home contents, car).
> 
> Joint ownership of vehicles.
> 
> Each of our driving licenses listing our home address.
> 
> Each of us listed as "spouse" and emergency contact at work.
> 
> Each of us listed as the others binding death beneficiary for our Superannuation (provident fund / retirement fund).
> 
> Joint Flybuys account (Supermarket rewards scheme).
> 
> Joint emails to both of us (e.g. from our rental agency).
> 
> About 15 photos - each with a blurb: we pasted the picture in a Word Doc, then added an explanation of who took the photo, where it is, who is in it, the significance to us - then converted that word doc into a PDF. Combined all the photos together. The photos were a range of just us as a couple, with our respective families, and friends.
> 
> WhatsApp summary page for each of us (showing number of messages sent / photos / videos).
> 
> Itemised phone statements for each of us (showing daily contact with each other before we were living together).
> 
> All the electronic tickets of social activities we could get our hands on e.g. movie bookings, dinner reservations, theatre plays / recitals.
> 
> Each month we upload our joint bank account statement and any purchases we have made together, e.g. summer holiday bookings, new tires for our car etc.
> 
> We had the advice and assistance of a MARA agent (link above).


Thanks a lot for the explanation. I think that you have gone above & beyond in providing evidence which will reduce the processing time. Wish you a good luck.


----------



## Dan1990

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I'm on a 485 at the moment, onshore, and waiting for my 190 to be granted. We were at one point considering the 485 subsequent entrant visa - but decided to hold off since my partner is already onshore on a substantive visa anyway.
> 
> We are onshore.
> 
> About 48 documents (many of them listed below were merged PDFs), specifically the relationship evidence was:
> 
> Statutory declaration from each of us (about 7 pages each) describing the development of our relationship, financial commitments, nature of our household, social aspects of our relationship, and our commitment to each other - we referenced multiple times evidence we would be attaching. The MARA agent I used has a useful guide to follow here: https://www.myaccessaustralia.com/partner-visa-statutory-declaration/
> 
> Our relationship registration certificate (as we are de facto less than 12 months).
> 
> Joint lease agreement.
> 
> Rental bonds office receipt and email addressed to both of us.
> 
> Joint account statements (regular savings, utilities, insurance deducted).
> 
> Joint utilities account (electricity, gas, internet).
> 
> We don't use our joint account for day-to-day spending, so we attached a cover sheet (Excel) detailing purchases (e.g. groceries, social activities etc.) and corresponding personal bank statements to show the purchases / transfer of monies in some cases, original receipts (e.g. for white goods / furniture / household items etc.)
> 
> Joint insurance (home contents, car).
> 
> Joint ownership of vehicles.
> 
> Each of our driving licenses listing our home address.
> 
> Each of us listed as "spouse" and emergency contact at work.
> 
> Each of us listed as the others binding death beneficiary for our Superannuation (provident fund / retirement fund).
> 
> Joint Flybuys account (Supermarket rewards scheme).
> 
> Joint emails to both of us (e.g. from our rental agency).
> 
> About 15 photos - each with a blurb: we pasted the picture in a Word Doc, then added an explanation of who took the photo, where it is, who is in it, the significance to us - then converted that word doc into a PDF. Combined all the photos together. The photos were a range of just us as a couple, with our respective families, and friends.
> 
> WhatsApp summary page for each of us (showing number of messages sent / photos / videos).
> 
> Itemised phone statements for each of us (showing daily contact with each other before we were living together).
> 
> All the electronic tickets of social activities we could get our hands on e.g. movie bookings, dinner reservations, theatre plays / recitals.
> 
> Each month we upload our joint bank account statement and any purchases we have made together, e.g. summer holiday bookings, new tires for our car etc.
> 
> We had the advice and assistance of a MARA agent (link above).


I know it is too much to ask but I was wondering what are the other documents that you have uploaded in your application.

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Dan1990 said:


> I know it is too much to ask but I was wondering what are the other documents that you have uploaded in your application.
> 
> Cheers


Not at all too much to ask - that is what a forum is for 

What I listed was pretty much all our relationship evidence.

Other evidence was:

Police clearance certificates for each of us (meeting DHA requirements).

Medical examinations for our visa subclass.

Identity documents for each of us: Birth certificates (NAATI translated where necessary), Passports, Identity cards.


----------



## Dan1990

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Not at all too much to ask - that is what a forum is for
> 
> What I listed was pretty much all our relationship evidence.
> 
> Other evidence was:
> 
> Police clearance certificates for each of us (meeting DHA requirements).
> 
> Medical examinations for our visa subclass.
> 
> Identity documents for each of us: Birth certificates (NAATI translated where necessary), Passports, Identity cards.


Cheers, much appreciated.


----------



## Dan1990

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Not at all too much to ask - that is what a forum is for
> 
> What I listed was pretty much all our relationship evidence.
> 
> Other evidence was:
> 
> Police clearance certificates for each of us (meeting DHA requirements).
> 
> Medical examinations for our visa subclass.
> 
> Identity documents for each of us: Birth certificates (NAATI translated where necessary), Passports, Identity cards.


Please let us know when you get the grant. Hope it will be this year for you.


----------



## raven666

Mt009 said:


> Hi Dan,
> I am in the same situation as you. I have lodged my application on the 3rd of October. Did my medical on the 7th of November and I still haven't gotten any update. I am really worried as well.


Hey, did u get your visa?


----------



## raven666

Mt009 said:


> Hi Dan,
> I am in the same situation as you. I have lodged my application on the 3rd of October. Did my medical on the 7th of November and I still haven't gotten any update. I am really worried as well.





Dan1990 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thank you for sharing helpful information here. I was wondering if anyone has applied for 485 subsequent entrant visa recently and what is the current turnaround timed for the first case office contact.
> 
> Cheers


Hey Dan1990 and Mt009, 
did u guys get any response from the department yet? I have also applied in oct as you guys.


----------



## raven666

Nbrar said:


> Hi everyone
> I apply this Visa for my wife and received acknowledgment on 25th Oct, I have submitted everything even medical before their request, how long it can take cuz I am getting bit worried now.
> Thanks


Hey, 
did you get any response from the department yet? as i have also applied in oct as you.


----------



## Nbrar

Na not yet, still waiting. Which daye did you applied?


----------



## raven666

Nbrar said:


> Na not yet, still waiting. Which daye did you applied?


last week of oct.


----------



## Dan1990

raven666 said:


> Hey Dan1990 and Mt009,
> did u guys get any response from the department yet? I have also applied in oct as you guys.


No nothing yet. I phoned the Department (No. 131881) yesterday. The guy had no idea, he put me on hold for five times. In the end, he goes " the assessment has been initiated". The guy was not helpful at all. I asked him many questions but he didn't really answer.


----------



## Dan1990

Hopefully, they will grant everyone's visa before Xmass. Please keep us posted if hear anything from the Department. Cheers


----------



## raven666

so when did apply actually? in oct?


----------



## Dan1990

raven666 said:


> so when did apply actually? in oct?


Yes, applied on 25th Oct and received acknowledgement on 26th. How about yourself?


----------



## Dan1990

Nbrar lodged the application before everyone else here, he got the acknowledgement on 25th Oct. It should be the first grant.


----------



## raven666

oh its the same date 25 oct. did u submit all documents except for medical? pcc etc ?


----------



## Dan1990

raven666 said:


> oh its the same date 25 oct. did u submit all documents except for medical? pcc etc ?


Such a coincident! I did submit PCC both from my country and Au. Also, did the medical before the lodgement. I believe my application is "decision ready" How about you?


----------



## raven666

how did u apply for au pcc? r u living there? only those can have au pcc. and except medical i have submitted all documents. my agent told me that they will ask for the medical themself.


----------



## Dan1990

raven666 said:


> how did u apply for au pcc? r u living there? only those can have au pcc. and except medical i have submitted all documents. my agent told me that they will ask for the medical themself.


Au PCC can be obtained online; https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks
The Department may ask for it although you've not lived in Au. There is no logic to it really

Re-Medical, your agent is right, it could be done that way. However, you can do the Medical up front to speed up the process.

Don't worry about it. If they ask, you should be able to sort out both Medical and PCC within two weeks.


----------



## raven666

can u check your status on immi account?


----------



## raven666

Mt009 said:


> Hi Dan,
> I am in the same situation as you. I have lodged my application on the 3rd of October. Did my medical on the 7th of November and I still haven't gotten any update. I am really worried as well.


hey mate, any reply from the department yet? did u get your visa?


----------



## Dan1990

raven666 said:


> can u check your status on immi account?


Hi guys, 
No, nothing yet. I mailed my application so cannot check the status online. What does it say on you Immiaccount. I hope we get a reply this year.


----------



## raven666

Dan1990 said:


> raven666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can u check your status on immi account?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> No, nothing yet. I mailed my application so cannot check the status online. What does it say on you Immiaccount. I hope we get a reply this year.
Click to expand...

no idea, as my agent has submitted my application.


----------



## Dan1990

Mt009 said:


> Dan1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got an agent to do it for me. Initially, he said 4 weeks and then changed it to 4-6 weeks. I am from a high-risk country so it might take longer.
> 
> 
> 
> The normal processing time is about 2 months (i.e. 8 weeks) But you never know.
Click to expand...

Hi mate, any news ?


----------



## raven666

Nbrar said:


> Na not yet, still waiting. Which daye did you applied?


any updte?


----------



## raven666

hi Dan1990 . any update?


----------



## Dan1990

raven666 said:


> hi Dan1990 . any update?


No, nothing yet. It is really frustrating
Will let you know as soon as get a response


----------



## Dan1990

raven666 said:


> hi Dan1990 . any update?


What I can tell you is DHA updated visa application processing times yesterday. Updates indicate that the processing time has been increased for 485 and reduced for 189 as below;

485 - Temporary Graduate (subclass 485)	
Post-Study Work

(75% Of Visas Processed) 78 days	
(95% Of Visas Processed) 90 days

Our applications are not within turnaround time yet.


----------



## raven666

Dan1990 said:


> raven666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi Dan1990 . any update?
> 
> 
> 
> okay.. thats bad news. but i guess they have opened our cases. as you said that a person told u when u called them few days back.
Click to expand...


----------



## raven666

and no news from Nbrar and other people. maybe they got a reply from immi.


----------



## Nbrar

No nothing yet mate, Still waiting


----------



## raven666

Nbrar said:


> No nothing yet mate, Still waiting


this is bad. you should contact the department. as it has already been 62 days. the processing time for subsequent entrant is 2 months.


----------



## Dan1990

raven666 said:


> Nbrar said:
> 
> 
> 
> No nothing yet mate, Still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> this is bad. you should contact the department. as it has already been 62 days. the processing time for subsequent entrant is 2 months.
Click to expand...

Don't stress Nbrar. We will get replies soon, probably within 78 days which is much longer than what we expected. I will keep you posted if I hear anything. Happy new year everyone.


----------



## Nbrar

Any update guys ?


----------



## Dan1990

Nbrar said:


> Any update guys ?


No nothing yet. Government agencies become very slow at this time of the year. I reckon we should receive a response by the end of the month. Will keep you posted. Cheers


----------



## raven666

any update guys?


----------



## Dan1990

raven666 said:


> any update guys?


Nothing yet. Hopefully it will happen by the end of the month.


----------



## ghoul

Hey guys,
Just want to check, for the subsequent entrant, did you all paid full $1500 for the application fee? Is there any way to pay a better price I think someone said half price in one post.
Cheers
M


----------



## ghoul

I also want to share my own progress here,
Visa lodged on 27th of Dec 2018
Acknowledgement on 4th of Jan 2019
It is decision ready application, hope the process can be smooth for everyone in 2019.


----------



## Dan1990

ghoul said:


> Hey guys,
> Just want to check, for the subsequent entrant, did you all paid full $1500 for the application fee? Is there any way to pay a better price I think someone said half price in one post.
> Cheers
> M


Yes it is something around that. I paid $1636 for assessment fee+credit card processing fee+paper application fee. I Haven't heard of any sort discounts from DHA.


----------



## Dan1990

ghoul said:


> I also want to share my own progress here,
> Visa lodged on 27th of Dec 2018
> Acknowledgement on 4th of Jan 2019
> It is decision ready application, hope the process can be smooth for everyone in 2019.


I hope so. I think there is a three month turnaround time at the moment. Have you lodged it yourself or through an agent ?


----------



## raven666

ghoul said:


> I also want to share my own progress here,
> Visa lodged on 27th of Dec 2018
> Acknowledgement on 4th of Jan 2019
> It is decision ready application, hope the process can be smooth for everyone in 2019.


have u done medical as well?


----------



## ghoul

raven666 said:


> have u done medical as well?


Yes, I asked the agent to get my HIP number before logging the application.


----------



## ghoul

Seems like the processing time going up every day... is really not good news for those who lodged recently is there anything we could do?


----------



## raven666

hey Dan1990 and Nbrar any news?


----------



## raven666

ghoul said:


> raven666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> have u done medical as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I asked the agent to get my HIP number before logging the application.
Click to expand...

okay. that is good. i hope u get it soon.


----------



## NGS

Hello, I have applied for 485- subsequent entrant visa. The lodgement date is 27th December 2018 and I’ve done my medicals before hand. I received the acknowledgment on 03 January 2019. 

Can someone please tell me how long is it taking for the grant currently? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dan1990

raven666 said:


> hey Dan1990 and Nbrar any news?


Hi all, 
Got the visa today.

Application was lodged on 25th Oct included medicals, PCC and evidance ....

Acknowledgement 26th Oct

Direct grant 8th January

Wish all the best for you.

Cheers


----------



## raven666

Dan1990 said:


> raven666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey Dan1990 and Nbrar any news?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Got the visa today.
> 
> Application was lodged on 25th Oct included medicals, PCC and evidance ....
> 
> Acknowledgement 26th Oct
> 
> Direct grant 8th January
> 
> Wish all the best for you.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

congrats..


----------



## Dan1990

NGS said:


> Hello, I have applied for 485- subsequent entrant visa. The lodgement date is 27th December 2018 and I've done my medicals before hand. I received the acknowledgment on 03 January 2019.
> 
> Can someone please tell me how long is it taking for the grant currently?
> 
> I would say Min 10 to 12 weeks at the moment based on my experience. Make sure the application is "decision ready" to avoid any delays.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I would say Min 10 to 12 weeks at the moment based on my experience. Make sure the application is decision ready to avoid any delays.


----------



## NGS

Ok thank you so much. Hoping to get it soon.


----------



## raven666

Dan1990 said:


> raven666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey Dan1990 and Nbrar any news?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Got the visa today.
> 
> Application was lodged on 25th Oct included medicals, PCC and evidance ....
> 
> Acknowledgement 26th Oct
> 
> Direct grant 8th January
> 
> Wish all the best for you.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hey i got medical mail today.


----------



## Nbrar

Congrats. I am still waiting, I got acknowledgment on 25th Oct. No update yet.


----------



## ghoul

Congrats to Dan. All the best for the rest of us.


----------



## Dan1990

ghoul said:


> Congrats to Dan. All the best for the rest of us.


Hope everyone's visa gets a granted in the next couple of days. DHA probably responds within 78 days.


----------



## ghoul

Dan1990 said:


> Hope everyone's visa gets a granted in the next couple of days. DHA probably responds within 78 days.


Hey Dan,
I sent you a PM, just in case if you missed that, the forum's really not user-friendly.


----------



## Dan1990

ghoul said:


> Dan1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's visa gets a granted in the next couple of days. DHA probably responds within 78 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dan,
> I sent you a PM, just in case if you missed that, the forum's really not user-friendly.
Click to expand...

Responded. Cheers Dan


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Dan1990 said:


> Hi all,
> Got the visa today.
> 
> Application was lodged on 25th Oct included medicals, PCC and evidance ....
> 
> Acknowledgement 26th Oct
> 
> Direct grant 8th January
> 
> Wish all the best for you.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats Dan!

Considering the Dec-Jan shutdown / slowdown - glad they processed it by early Jan


----------



## ghoul

Hey all the early birds,
May I know how long did you wait for the application status from received change to Initial assessment?
Cheers
M


----------



## raven666

ghoul said:


> Hey all the early birds,
> May I know how long did you wait for the application status from received change to Initial assessment?
> Cheers
> M


i don't know because my application was paper based and secondly i have applied through an agent.


----------



## ghoul

raven666 said:


> i don't know because my application was paper based and secondly i have applied through an agent.


You can add your application ID to your online immi account.


----------



## raven666

hey Nbrar. any update?


----------



## Nbrar

Na nothing yet


----------



## raven666

Nbrar said:


> Na nothing yet


i hope we all get visa soon..


----------



## Malikkk

Hi everyone,
Can you guys please explain what sort of documents we have to attached with our application if you are newly married couple.

Because I have already applied for my wife visa on 23of November but I haven't heard anything yet except Acknowledgement..

Your help will be really appreciated.
Regards,
Malik


----------



## Malikkk

Dan1990 said:


> raven666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey Dan1990 and Nbrar any news?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Got the visa today.
> 
> Application was lodged on 25th Oct included medicals, PCC and evidance ....
> 
> Acknowledgement 26th Oct
> 
> Direct grant 8th January
> 
> Wish all the best for you.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Hi Dan,
Many congratulations on receiving your visa, can you please explain what sort of documents you have attached with your application and were you newly married or its been a long time?
Because I have already applied for my wife visa on 23of November but I haven't heard anything yet except Acknowledgement...
What sort of additional documents were requested by CO?

Your help will be really appreciated.
Regards,
Malik


----------



## ghoul

Malikkk said:


> Hi Dan,
> Many congratulations on receiving your visa, can you please explain what sort of documents you have attached with your application and were you newly married or its been a long time?
> Because I have already applied for my wife visa on 23of November but I haven't heard anything yet except Acknowledgement...
> What sort of additional documents were requested by CO?
> 
> Your help will be really appreciated.
> Regards,
> Malik


Hey Malik,
Do you mind share what you attached with the application? Is it decision ready?


----------



## Dan1990

Hi Malik, 
Don't worry; there is a Min 3 month turnaround time at the moment. You will get a reply by 23 Feb (approx). 

We got married five months ago. The CO did not ask for anything since the submitted documents were above and beyond the requirements. 

You can submit the following documents as evidence of relationship;

Beneficiary Nomination Form (Superannuation)
Gift Receipts 
Personal statements	
Foreign Exchange Receipt to support the spouse
Marriage License 
Financial Status Certificate of Joint bank account 
Joint Bank Account Statement 
Photos (before and after marriage, wedding photos …)
Travel tickets (travelling together)
DECLARATION BY WITNESSES OF RELATIONSHIP Form 888	filled out by relatives
Social Media evidence (FB, Instagram and …)
WhatsApp chat history 

Hope this helps and all guys get replies soon.

Kind regards, 

Dan


----------



## ghoul

Dan1990 said:


> Hi Malik,
> Don't worry; there is a Min 3 month turnaround time at the moment. You will get a reply by 23 Feb (approx).
> 
> We got married five months ago. The CO did not ask for anything since the submitted documents were above and beyond the requirements.
> 
> You can submit the following documents as evidence of relationship;
> 
> Beneficiary Nomination Form (Superannuation)
> Gift Receipts
> Personal statements
> Foreign Exchange Receipt to support the spouse
> Marriage License
> Financial Status Certificate of Joint bank account
> Joint Bank Account Statement
> Photos (before and after marriage, wedding photos &#8230
> Travel tickets (travelling together)
> DECLARATION BY WITNESSES OF RELATIONSHIP Form 888	filled out by relatives
> Social Media evidence (FB, Instagram and &#8230
> WhatsApp chat history
> 
> Hope this helps and all guys get replies soon.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Dan


Hey Dan,
About Form 888 who suggest you send this document? My agent told me I don't need Form 888 for 485 SE Visa.


----------



## Dan1990

Form 888 is mostly used for defactos applications. It's not necessary for 485SE but looks good on the application.


----------



## raven666

Hey Dan. can u tell me who was your co?


----------



## JLH

Hi everyone,

Can someone advise me regarding 485 visa.... Can it be refuse if the 2 years study requirement be two different course for example 1 year in diploma business and 1.5 years in early childhood education.. Can they combine?


----------



## ghoul

JLH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone advise me regarding 485 visa.... Can it be refuse if the 2 years study requirement be two different course for example 1 year in diploma business and 1.5 years in early childhood education.. Can they combine?


I think the best and safest way for you is to ask an agent or call the department.


----------



## JLH

OK thank you for the advice.


----------



## raven666

Hey Nbrar, any update?


----------



## Nbrar

Hi Guys

Got visa grant on16th Jan. 
Date of application 25th Oct. No additional documents were requested as I had already submitted medical and PCC in advance. 
Good luck to all of you👍🏻..


----------



## ghoul

Nbrar said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Got visa grant on16th Jan.
> Date of application 25th Oct. No additional documents were requested as I had already submitted medical and PCC in advance.
> Good luck to all of you&#128077;&#127995;..


Congrats man. Seems like now the processing time increase to 10-12 weeks.


----------



## Nbrar

Yes but I guess it will reduce in February .


----------



## Param11

Can anyone please tell what is pcc ? And from where can I get it done as I have applied 485 subclass subsequent entrant from India & my husband is staying in Australia ...will be very thankful to you


----------



## ravinder13

*485 Subsequent entrant*

Hi all,

Date of Application: 16th November.
Acknowledgment: 22nd November.

i still got no reply from department. anyone applied in November got any response?


----------



## Dan1990

Param11 said:


> Can anyone please tell what is pcc ? And from where can I get it done as I have applied 485 subclass subsequent entrant from India & my husband is staying in Australia ...will be very thankful to you


PCC stands for Police Clearance Certificate. It can be obtained from Australian Federal Police and India's Police Department.


----------



## Dan1990

ravinder13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Date of Application: 16th November.
> Acknowledgment: 22nd November.
> 
> i still got no reply from department. anyone applied in November got any response?


DW, there is 12-week turnaround time at the moment. Wait for another month.


----------



## Param11

Dan1990 said:


> Param11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please tell what is pcc ? And from where can I get it done as I have applied 485 subclass subsequent entrant from India & my husband is staying in Australia ...will be very thankful to you
> 
> 
> 
> PCC stands for Police Clearance Certificate. It can be obtained from Australian Federal Police and India's Police Department.
Click to expand...

Thanks dan1990 for d revert but m confused abt pcc actually dere are two options I guess one is from passport office n second is from local police station so which is required for dis subclass ?


----------



## ghoul

ravinder13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Date of Application: 16th November.
> Acknowledgment: 22nd November.
> 
> i still got no reply from department. anyone applied in November got any response?


Did you submit all the documents? PCC and medical? If so they might just grant it without anymore reply..


----------



## ravinder13

ghoul said:


> Did you submit all the documents? PCC and medical? If so they might just grant it without anymore reply..


Hi, 
yes my application was decision ready.


----------



## ghoul

ravinder13 said:


> Hi,
> yes my application was decision ready.


Hope you can get it before Jan.


----------



## Param11

Anyone got reply who applied in November 2018 ?


----------



## Param11

Hey everyone earlier the processing time was 78 to 90 days now the high commission increased it to 90 days to 4 months 😞


----------



## ouchy

Param11 said:


> Hey everyone earlier the processing time was 78 to 90 days now the high commission increased it to 90 days to 4 months &#128542;


 Hello, when did they increase the processing time?


----------



## ouchy

please what does it mean for an application to be decision ready?


----------



## ouchy

please what does it mean for an application to be decision ready?


----------



## ouchy

ghoul said:


> Did you submit all the documents? PCC and medical? If so they might just grant it without anymore reply..


Hello, how do i get my HAP ID for my medicals. submitted my application since nov, application acknowledged 5 days later. didnt do my medicals before submitting. heard i have to wait for DHA. Just learnt i can do my medicals. do i need the HAP ID for the medicals ? how do i get it?


----------



## ouchy

congrats on your visa grant. please can i do my medicals since i have submitted my application without my medicals. was told that i have to wait for DHA or CO to email go ahead for medicals.


----------



## ghoul

ouchy said:


> Hello, how do i get my HAP ID for my medicals. submitted my application since nov, application acknowledged 5 days later. didnt do my medicals before submitting. heard i have to wait for DHA. Just learnt i can do my medicals. do i need the HAP ID for the medicals ? how do i get it?


Sorry for this part im not sure how to get HAP ID, what I did is ask for agent send me my HAP ID...


----------



## Param11

@ouchy hey I guess on 24th jan they increased d processing time


----------



## ghoul

Any good news guys?


----------



## ravinder13

Hi ,

No reply yet, 

yes i noticed it changed from 78 to 90 days now.

Decision Ready means you provide every required document and evidence correctly and nothing is missing or wrong with your application.


----------



## Dan1990

ouchy said:


> ghoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you submit all the documents? PCC and medical? If so they might just grant it without anymore reply..
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, how do i get my HAP ID for my medicals. submitted my application since nov, application acknowledged 5 days later. didnt do my medicals before submitting. heard i have to wait for DHA. Just learnt i can do my medicals. do i need the HAP ID for the medicals ? how do i get it?
Click to expand...

You should loging in your iImmiaccount, create a new application, choose health check, complete the application, and then eventually you will get a HAP ID. It is a fairly simple process. Cheers Dan


----------



## ravinder13

Anyone who recently got visa?


----------



## Dan1990

ouchy said:


> please what does it mean for an application to be decision ready?


When you include all the relevant documents, forms, evidence, PCC and medical assessment in your application, the application becomes "decision ready". It allows the case officer to make a decision (hopefully a direct grant) without asking for any additional documents.

Cheers 
Dan


----------



## varma

Hi all, 

I am new to the forum. I have applied for my partner as subsequent entrant on 485 visa. The file is decision ready with PCC and medicals. We got acknowledgement of application on 16 November 2018. No news or correspondence since then. Anyone else in the same situation? 

Regards,
Varma


----------



## ravinder13

Hi Varma, 
Yes i got acknowledgement on 22nd but no updates, everytime i call immi helpline they dont give any info, just say that its in processing status


----------



## Dan1990

varma said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I have applied for my partner as subsequent entrant on 485 visa. The file is decision ready with PCC and medicals. We got acknowledgement of application on 16 November 2018. No news or correspondence since then. Anyone else in the same situation?
> 
> Regards,
> Varma


Hi Varma, 
Currently, there is a Min 3 months turnaround time. DW, you will have a reply by 16th of Feb. Cheers. Dan


----------



## varma

Hi ravinder and Dan, 
Thanks for quick responses. Hopefully it comes soon. 
Regards, Varma


----------



## Upendra

Hi Guys
I hope everyone are doing great..
I have applied 485 subsequent entrant visa for my wife on 6th Nov 2018..And received acknowledgment on 12th November...
I have submitted everything except medicals..
I haven’t received any message from CO regarding medicals yet..
According to Home Affairs website we can use My Helath Declarations option,before applying for VISA...
Is that true ? 
Or can I do it after the application submitted and before CO asking for mediclas..
Would there be any conflict with HAPID? 

Appreciate your help..

Regards 
Upendra


----------



## Jassbains

Hi guys
I also applied for my wife's visa on 26th January but still didn't got any acknowledgement letter but my solicitor got 485 subsequent Visa's within 2 months.


----------



## ghoul

Hey guys,
Does your application send to SA or WA application centre?


----------



## Jassbains

ghoul said:


> Hey guys,
> Does your application send to SA or WA application centre?


My wife's application sent to SA but mine 485 processed in WA centre


----------



## Saurabh Marwah

Hi everyone,

I filed the 485 subsequent visa for my wife on 24 dec,18 and got the acknowledgment on 3 jan, 19. 

Can someone please advise if it's the right thing to apply for the visitor visa or should just wait until the processing time.

Thanks
Saurabh


----------



## Jassbains

Saurabh Marwah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I filed the 485 subsequent visa for my wife on 24 dec,18 and got the acknowledgment on 3 jan, 19.
> 
> Can someone please advise if it's the right thing to apply for the visitor visa or should just wait until the processing time.
> 
> Well to be honest i think you should wait for the decision instead of applying for tourist visa because on tourist visa there is more paperwork to do and less chances to get the visa but it depends on the profile of the applicant. Applicant is working or not. Funds and other stuff....


----------



## Jassbains

Well to be honest i think you should wait for the decision instead of applying for tourist visa because on tourist visa there is more paperwork to do and less chances to get the visa but it depends on the profile of the applicant. Applicant is working or not. Funds and other stuff.


----------



## Saurabh Marwah

Jassbains said:


> Well to be honest i think you should wait for the decision instead of applying for tourist visa because on tourist visa there is more paperwork to do and less chances to get the visa but it depends on the profile of the applicant. Applicant is working or not. Funds and other stuff.


Thanks Jassbains,

Thats what everyone keep saying that we should wait for the decision. But, I think we will file the visitor visa.


----------



## Jassbains

All the best bro


----------



## Dan1990

Saurabh Marwah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I filed the 485 subsequent visa for my wife on 24 dec,18 and got the acknowledgment on 3 jan, 19.
> 
> Can someone please advise if it's the right thing to apply for the visitor visa or should just wait until the processing time.
> 
> Thanks
> Saurabh


It depends mainly on two factors. Firstly, are you from a high-risk country in DHA list. Secondly, can you provide sufficient evidence to prove spouse is a legitimate tourist and has intentions to return.

You should be very careful with SC600 visa as if it gets rejected it might affect 485SE application.

Wish you all the best.

Dan


----------



## Dan1990

Upendra said:


> Hi Guys
> I hope everyone are doing great..
> I have applied 485 subsequent entrant visa for my wife on 6th Nov 2018..And received acknowledgment on 12th November...
> I have submitted everything except medicals..
> I haven't received any message from CO regarding medicals yet..
> According to Home Affairs website we can use My Helath Declarations option,before applying for VISA...
> Is that true ? Yes, you can. You need to get HAP ID by creating a Health Assessment Application in your Immiaccount.
> Or can I do it after the application submitted and before CO asking for mediclas.. Yes, this is also possible. It just might slow down the visa assessment process.
> Would there be any conflict with HAPID? I am not aware of any.
> 
> Cheers
> Dan


----------



## ravinder13

Hi,
Anyone with November Acknowledgment got the visa?


----------



## varma

I applied in November. Acknowledgment : 16 Nov 2018. No reply yet.

Regards,
varma


----------



## ravinder13

varma said:


> I applied in November. Acknowledgment : 16 Nov 2018. No reply yet.
> 
> Regards,
> varma


Ok Do Tell me Varma when u get the visa as our acknowledment date is 22nd so most probably will be getting our visa after you.


----------



## ravinder13

hi Dan, 

how many days it took for you to get the visa?


----------



## varma

ravinder13 said:


> Ok Do Tell me Varma when u get the visa as our acknowledment date is 22nd so most probably will be getting our visa after you.


Sure. I will post if I get any update on visa.


----------



## Shan93

Hello Everyone 

Is there anyone in this forum who have an idea about 485 subsequent entrant?

Is someone here who got refusal in such visa class(485 subsequent entrant)

What are the refusal reason (most likely).

Any idea will be appriciated

Thanks


----------



## Dan1990

ravinder13 said:


> hi Dan,
> 
> how many days it took for you to get the visa?


11-12 weeks.


----------



## rohit3119

Hii everyone, 
I have applied for my wife's 485 subcequent visa on 25th Nov and got aknowledgement on 28th Nov. I want to know did anyone got visa who has applied same visa near to 25th Nov. Thanks in advance


----------



## Param11

rohit3119 said:


> Hii everyone,
> I have applied for my wife's 485 subcequent visa on 25th Nov and got aknowledgement on 28th Nov. I want to know did anyone got visa who has applied same visa near to 25th Nov. Thanks in advance


Hi rohit 
My date of application 26th nov 
Acknowledgment received on 29th nov 
As of now no reply I hope whosoever applied in month of nov will be getting reply in feb end or March starting hope for the best &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## varma

Hi Friends,

It would be easy for all us to track and expect the visa date if we have a single message having details of everyone who got acknowledgment in November 2018. If the next one reply this message with his details, and the next one follows the same; we will have a list of people waiting with dates in a single message as a list.This will make us easier to track and expect further. Whoever is next, please copy the below line in reply and help to make a list. 
Regards,
Varma
*
Name: Varma ; Acknowledgement date: 16 Nov ; Current status : No updates*


----------



## ravinder13

varma said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> It would be easy for all us to track and expect the visa date if we have a single message having details of everyone who got acknowledgment in November 2018. If the next one reply this message with his details, and the next one follows the same; we will have a list of people waiting with dates in a single message as a list.This will make us easier to track and expect further. Whoever is next, please copy the below line in reply and help to make a list.
> Regards,
> Varma
> *
> Name: Varma ; Acknowledgement date: 16 Nov ; Current status : No updates*


*Name: Ravinder Acknowledgement: 22nd November Status:No Updates*


----------



## Jassbains

varma said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> It would be easy for all us to track and expect the visa date if we have a single message having details of everyone who got acknowledgment in November 2018. If the next one reply this message with his details, and the next one follows the same; we will have a list of people waiting with dates in a single message as a list.This will make us easier to track and
> expect further. Whoever is next, please copy the below line in reply and help to make a list.
> Regards,
> Varma
> *
> Name: Varma ; Acknowledgement date: 16 Nov ; Current status : No updates*


Nothing work like that guys it depends on few factors as some of my friends lodged their files on last week of November and they already got their visa first week of January. U never know how long they gonna take...


----------



## varma

Jassbains said:


> Nothing work like that guys it depends on few factors as some of my friends lodged their files on last week of November and they already got their visa first week of January. U never know how long they gonna take...


Hi Jassbains,

those who got it, Did they apply *paper* application for 485 subsequent entrance (for their partner and children) or *online* as main applicant (only themself?

Regards,
Ramesh


----------



## Jassbains

varma said:


> Jassbains said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing work like that guys it depends on few factors as some of my friends lodged their files on last week of November and they already got their visa first week of January. U never know how long they gonna take...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jassbains,
> 
> those who got it, Did they apply *paper* application for 485 subsequent entrance (for their partner and children) or *online* as main applicant (only themself?
> 
> Regards,
> Ramesh
Click to expand...

That was paper application for his mrs.

Thanks


----------



## rohit3119

I also have applied in the last week of November but still there is no response. I read that one who has applied in last week of october got visa on 9th jan so its strange.


----------



## varma

Jassbains said:


> That was paper application for his mrs.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for reply Jassbains. Hope our files process soon.

Regards,
Varma


----------



## Jassbains

varma said:


> Jassbains said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was paper application for his mrs.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reply Jassbains. Hope our files process soon.
> 
> Regards,
> Varma
Click to expand...

Yeah guys just don't be panic u guys will get it soon. When me and my friend finished our studies here so we both applied for 485 graduate visa and my friend got his visa within 2 months and his file was lodged by me and i got mine visa after 3 months one and our application was totally compelete no further documents was required so some time it happens. Keep calm Guys


----------



## Jassbains

And now i applied for my wife's 485 subsequent entrant on 28th January 2019 and it's complete application so my solicitor told me i will get it within 2 months.


----------



## NGS

Jassbains said:


> And now i applied for my wife's 485 subsequent entrant on 28th January 2019 and it's complete application so my solicitor told me i will get it within 2 months.
> 
> Hello Jassbains, could please tell me what are the documents you have included? I have submitted my application for 485 as subsequent entrant on 28 December 2018. My acknowledgment date is 03 January 2019. Included documents are
> 1. Application form-1409
> 2. Marriage certificate
> 3. Marriage pictures and invitation card
> 4. PCC from the countries I have lived in for more than 12 months
> 5. Health insurance
> 6. Medicals
> 7. Passport copy
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Jassbains

NGS said:


> Jassbains said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now i applied for my wife's 485 subsequent entrant on 28th January 2019 and it's complete application so my solicitor told me i will get it within 2 months.
> 
> Hello Jassbains, could please tell me what are the documents you have included? I have submitted my application for 485 as subsequent entrant on 28 December 2018. My acknowledgment date is 03 January 2019. Included documents are
> 1. Application form-1409
> 2. Marriage certificate
> 3. Marriage pictures and invitation card
> 4. PCC from the countries I have lived in for more than 12 months
> 5. Health insurance
> 6. Medicals
> 7. Passport copy
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah pretty much same i submitted and i submitted my call records and plane tickets to our honeymoon destination and hotel bill slips we submitted and rest documents same as yours.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## ravinder13

Hi Varma, 
Any Response?


----------



## ravinder13

Anyone else got their visa?


----------



## varma

ravinder13 said:


> Hi Varma,
> Any Response?


Hi ravinder,

Nothing yet. any update from your side?

Thanks


----------



## ravinder13

varma said:


> Hi ravinder,
> 
> Nothing yet. any update from your side?
> 
> Thanks


na no updates.


----------



## ouchy

Hello everyone. please where is my medicals expected to be submitted?


----------



## rohit3119

ouchy said:


> Hello everyone. please where is my medicals expected to be submitted?


 have you done your medicals? or yet need to apply for it?


----------



## sumit_pndt

ravinder13 said:


> Anyone else got their visa?


acknowledgement : 26 november !

STILL WAITING FOR THE VISA..
VISA CHANCES IN END OF FEB OR STARTING OF MARCH . baki rabb rakha &#128591;


----------



## ghoul

sumit_pndt said:


> acknowledgement : 26 november !
> 
> STILL WAITING FOR THE VISA..
> VISA CHANCES IN END OF FEB OR STARTING OF MARCH . baki rabb rakha &#128591;


Hey mate,
What do you mean by Visa change?


----------



## raven666

for everyone to help with timeline for visa grant for 485 SE. 

application date: 25 oct
acknowledgment date: 30 oct 
medical: 8 jan
visa grant: 8 feb. 

best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Subediprem

Congrats dude


----------



## Subediprem

Application date nd acknowledgments date is 21st November still waiting for response from ahc


----------



## ghoul

raven666 said:


> for everyone to help with timeline for visa grant for 485 SE.
> 
> application date: 25 oct
> acknowledgment date: 30 oct
> medical: 8 jan
> visa grant: 8 feb.
> 
> best of luck to everyone.


Hey Congrats mate, so if you had medical ready, the current processing time around 10 weeks time.


----------



## ouchy

Hello everyone. why don't applicants for 485SE go for biometrics? or is there a special biometrics for them?


----------



## sumit_pndt

No biometrics required by the immigration at the submission of 485se application.


----------



## Lovepreet26394

Hi everyone 
I applied for my wife on 3rd of December and got achnolodgement on 6th of December 
I submitted everything except medical 
Can anyone pls tell me approximately Time for my wife visa 485 subsequent entrance 
Thanks


----------



## ghoul

Lovepreet26394 said:


> Hi everyone
> I applied for my wife on 3rd of December and got achnolodgement on 6th of December
> I submitted everything except medical
> Can anyone pls tell me approximately Time for my wife visa 485 subsequent entrance
> Thanks


Hey,
Could you update us when you request by DHA to upload the medical?
Cheers


----------



## Lovepreet26394

Bro surely I will 
But anyone have any idea when can I get that


----------



## rohit3119

Lovepreet26394 said:


> Bro surely I will
> But anyone have any idea when can I get that


 still who have applied in november are waiting . So your application might get one more month. And you can finish your medical without their request. It will save your time afterwards.


----------



## Subediprem

Acknowledgement date 21st of November 

Any chances of getting medical nd pcc request this month??


----------



## ravinder13

varma said:


> Hi ravinder,
> 
> Nothing yet. any update from your side?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Varma, any response, its been 87 days for you i guess.


----------



## varma

ravinder13 said:


> Hi Varma, any response, its been 87 days for you i guess.


Hi ravinder,

Yes, its been 87 days. Nothing yet.

Anybody who applied in November either got visa or medical appointment from dibp?

thanks,
varma


----------



## rohit3119

I have applied on 25th Nov. It is decision ready file. There is no responce yet. They took too much time even it is not busy period I guess


----------



## manu.augz

Mine got approved today, it was also documents ready. I hope you'll get it this week.

Got acknowledgement on Nov 14/18 .
Visa Granted Today 11/2/2019


----------



## rohit3119

manu.augz said:


> Mine got approved today, it was also documents ready. I hope you'll get it this week.
> 
> Got acknowledgement on Nov 14/18 .
> Visa Granted Today 11/2/2019


congratulations
Hope we all who have applied in Nov get this week


----------



## ghoul

manu.augz said:


> Mine got approved today, it was also documents ready. I hope you'll get it this week.
> 
> Got acknowledgement on Nov 14/18 .
> Visa Granted Today 11/2/2019


First of all, congratulations mate, secondly could you share when did your application status change from received to processing? 
Cheers


----------



## varma

manu.augz said:


> Mine got approved today, it was also documents ready. I hope you'll get it this week.
> 
> Got acknowledgement on Nov 14/18 .
> Visa Granted Today 11/2/2019


Congratulations manu.augz


----------



## manu.augz

ghoul said:


> manu.augz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine got approved today, it was also documents ready. I hope you'll get it this week.
> 
> Got acknowledgement on Nov 14/18 .
> Visa Granted Today 11/2/2019
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, congratulations mate, secondly could you share when did your application status change from received to processing?
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Mine was offline application. Was directly given via an agent in Sydney.


----------



## rohit3119

can you please tell why it is given in sydney...everyone has offline application beacause it suppose to be offline.


----------



## ghoul

I believe he just gave to a Sydney based agent, then the agent sends the paper application to SA.


----------



## sumit_pndt

Congratulations. 
mine Acknowledgment 26nov
November batch will clear in couple of weeks i guess !


----------



## manu.augz

ghoul said:


> I believe he just gave to a Sydney based agent, then the agent sends the paper application to SA.


Yup. It was given to an agent in Sydney.


----------



## Kenjoseph902

Hi all,

I applied on Nov last week and received acknowledgment on 3rd Dec 2018 .. Also I took health accessment in advance on Dec 6 th. Still I could find status as processing with time 90 days to 4 months. Not yet received any response from them from last few weeks. Please let me know if anyone can clarify on this .


Thanks


----------



## sumit_pndt

Kenjoseph902 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied on Nov last week and received acknowledgment on 3rd Dec 2018 .. Also I took health accessment in advance on Dec 6 th. Still I could find status as processing with time 90 days to 4 months. Not yet received any response from them from last few weeks. Please let me know if anyone can clarify on this .
> 
> Thanks


Hey, I hope you will get visa in first week of March as high commission is giving visa in 80 90 days . Thank You


----------



## sumit_pndt

Anyone who has ACKNOWLEDGMENT before 15 NOVEMBER and waiting for the confirmation of visa ??? mine n
26th november!


----------



## Param11

Hey can anybody let me know how can I apply for medical as I have already submitted my file in nov 2018


----------



## Param11

sumit_pndt said:


> Anyone who has ACKNOWLEDGMENT before 15 NOVEMBER and waiting for the confirmation of visa ??? mine n
> 26th november!


Date of aplication 26th nov 
Acknowledgment received on 29th nov 
Still waiting for visa &#128584;


----------



## sumit_pndt

Param11 said:


> Hey can anybody let me know how can I apply for medical as I have already submitted my file in nov 2018


hey param
embassy will request you to post medical via mail..
Hope tuada v cheti visa aa jave..


----------



## Param11

sumit_pndt said:


> Param11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey can anybody let me know how can I apply for medical as I have already submitted my file in nov 2018
> 
> 
> 
> hey param
> embassy will request you to post medical via mail..
> Hope tuada v cheti visa aa jave..
Click to expand...

ThAnks & hope for the best n good luck to u also plz update as u get ur visa


----------



## Param11

sumit_pndt said:


> Param11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey can anybody let me know how can I apply for medical as I have already submitted my file in nov 2018
> 
> 
> 
> hey param
> embassy will request you to post medical via mail..
> Hope tuada v cheti visa aa jave..
Click to expand...

Hopefully we wil get our visa together As we applied on same date almost I guess


----------



## kultej.singh

*485 Subsequent entrant*

hi, I am holder of Graduate Visa 485, and recently got married, I need to apply 485 subsequent entrant visa for my wife. Can i apply the visa online, or I have to apply it offline. I couldn't find any option in IMMI Account, where I can apply it online. Need advice .... thanks


----------



## sumit_pndt

Param11 said:


> sumit_pndt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Param11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey can anybody let me know how can I apply for medical as I have already submitted my file in nov 2018
> 
> 
> 
> hey param
> embassy will request you to post medical via mail..
> Hope tuada v cheti visa aa jave..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully we wil get our visa together As we applied on same date almost I guess
Click to expand...

I APPLIED ON 20TH NOVEMBER 
ACKNOWLEDGMENT IS OF 26TH.

We will get our visa in same week or two.


----------



## sumit_pndt

kultej.singh said:


> hi, I am holder of Graduate Visa 485, and recently got married, I need to apply 485 subsequent entrant visa for my wife. Can i apply the visa online, or I have to apply it offline. I couldn't find any option in IMMI Account, where I can apply it online. Need advice .... thanks


Mostly its offline. You have to courier the file to SA. 
thank you.


----------



## kultej.singh

sumit_pndt said:


> Mostly its offline. You have to courier the file to SA.
> thank you.


thanks sumit, and how to pay the immigration fee, and is it same as it was for my application AUD 1300.
thanks


----------



## Param11

sumit_pndt said:


> Param11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumit_pndt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Param11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey can anybody let me know how can I apply for medical as I have already submitted my file in nov 2018
> 
> 
> 
> hey param
> embassy will request you to post medical via mail..
> Hope tuada v cheti visa aa jave..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully we wil get our visa together As we applied on same date almost I guess
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I APPLIED ON 20TH NOVEMBER
> ACKNOWLEDGMENT IS OF 26TH.
> 
> We will get our visa in same week or two.
Click to expand...

Den u ll get visa before me best of luck &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Param11

kultej.singh said:


> sumit_pndt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly its offline. You have to courier the file to SA.
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks sumit, and how to pay the immigration fee, and is it same as it was for my application AUD 1300.
> thanks
Click to expand...

Hi fee is around 1500 something n u can pay online through credit card


----------



## sumit_pndt

kultej.singh said:


> sumit_pndt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly its offline. You have to courier the file to SA.
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks sumit, and how to pay the immigration fee, and is it same as it was for my application AUD 1300.
> thanks
Click to expand...

bro its $1535 and some other charges around 120-140 as well


----------



## sumit_pndt

sumit_pndt said:


> kultej.singh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumit_pndt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly its offline. You have to courier the file to SA.
> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks sumit, and how to pay the immigration fee, and is it same as it was for my application AUD 1300.
> thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bro its $1535 and some other charges around 120-140 as well. You have to pay by credit card and that pay slip will attached in your application.
Click to expand...


----------



## ravinder13

Hi,

Got our Visa today,

*Application Date: 16th November.
Acknowledgment Date: 22nd November.
Visa Grant : 13th February. *


----------



## sumit_pndt

ravinder13 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got our Visa today,
> 
> *Application Date: 16th November.
> Acknowledgment Date: 22nd November.
> Visa Grant : 13th February. *


boht boht mubarka tuanu te tuade sare parwaar nu.


----------



## ghoul

Hello Guys,
In order for all of us to track the progress of the 485SE Visa, I created a google excel. 
I hope everyone here can share your information on the excel, so others can get a more clear idea about the visa processing time. 
Cheers
Ghoul
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xD1Dji3enC6nDcZ-XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Kenjoseph902

Thanks a lot .. Hope I might get with in 10 to 12 days .. Lets see.. 🙂


----------



## Kenjoseph902

Nice approch bro keeping track on visa processing time ..really helpful for new comers and otyrs too.


----------



## varma

Hi all, 

Got the visa today. Acknowledgment date : 16 Nov, 2018; was decision ready file with medicals.

Hope everybody gets their visa soon.


----------



## sumit_pndt

varma said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got the visa today. Acknowledgment date : 16 Nov, 2018; was decision ready file with medicals.
> 
> Hope everybody gets their visa soon.


congrats &#128170;&#128170;✌


----------



## sumit_pndt

MY DEAR FRND GHOUL
JUST MADE A GOOD PLATFORM FOR EVERY CONCERNED APPLICANT TO ACCESS THE TIMELINE OF VISA APPLICATIONS THROUGH EXCELSHEET..
I JUST REARRANGED THE DATES IN SERIAL ORDER FOR THE CONVENIENCE.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xD1Dji3enC6nDcZ-XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=sharing

REST APPLICANTS CAN POST THR DATES WITH NAMES. THANK YOU


----------



## sumit_pndt

Got visa today.
Acknowledgment 26 nov
visa grant date 14feb
81 days.


----------



## ghoul

sumit_pndt said:


> Got visa today.
> Acknowledgment 26 nov
> visa grant date 14feb
> 81 days.


Congratulations!


----------



## Param11

sumit_pndt said:


> Got visa today.
> Acknowledgment 26 nov
> visa grant date 14feb
> 81 days.


Congratulations Sumit &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## reeyukharel

got visa today
ack date 23nov
visa granted 15th feb


----------



## Subediprem

reeyukharel said:


> got visa today
> ack date 23nov
> visa granted 15th feb


Congratulations


----------



## hope27

Hi all.

How long will it take to process the visa if immi asked for additional documents? I received a request just today.


----------



## ravi485

hope27 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> How long will it take to process the visa if immi asked for additional documents? I received a request just today.


Hi hope27,

Could you please tell me when did you received your acknowledgement ?


----------



## hope27

ravi485 said:


> hope27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> How long will it take to process the visa if immi asked for additional documents? I received a request just today.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hope27,
> 
> Could you please tell me when did you received your acknowledgement ?
Click to expand...

.

Hi ravi485. I received the acknowledgement on Nov. 23. Will it take longer than the stated processing time if immi requested for more documents?


----------



## rohit3119

can you please tell us that which documents they have asked in extra so that new members can be aware about it
thanks in advance


----------



## hope27

rohit3119 said:


> can you please tell us that which documents they have asked in extra so that new members can be aware about it
> thanks in advance


Hi. Immi requested for additional evidence of relationship and police clearance from the bureau of investigation. Note that we already provided marriage certificate and police clearance from our country's national police office.


----------



## rohit3119

Ok thank you... did you submit the relationship statement and marriege photos?


----------



## Param11

rohit3119 said:


> Ok thank you... did you submit the relationship statement and marriege photos?


Hi rohit I guess next turn is urs plz update as soon as u get ur visa


----------



## ghoul

hope27 said:


> Hi. Immi requested for additional evidence of relationship and police clearance from the bureau of investigation. Note that we already provided marriage certificate and police clearance from our country's national police office.


Hey Hope,
What evidence did you provide in the first time I mean other than certificate and police check? This would help other people be more prepared. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hope27

rohit3119 said:


> Ok thank you... did you submit the relationship statement and marriege photos?


No, we didn't. Our agent didn't ask for it. It was only when I read here that some had decision ready application that I searched what it is.

Now the immi requested additional proof of my identity and our relationship. It was on the so-called checklist like photos, conversations, and joint assets.


----------



## rohit3119

Param11 said:


> rohit3119 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thank you... did you submit the relationship statement and marriege photos?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi rohit I guess next turn is urs plz update as soon as u get ur visa
Click to expand...

 I will do for sure as I am hoping to get visa on monday. and I just want to ask if anyone know that what if I did not submitted only my chatting history with my wife. other than that all the documents are submitted


----------



## hope27

ghoul said:


> hope27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. Immi requested for additional evidence of relationship and police clearance from the bureau of investigation. Note that we already provided marriage certificate and police clearance from our country's national police office.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hope,
> What evidence did you provide in the first time I mean other than certificate and police check? This would help other people be more prepared. Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

What I provided on my end (that I sent to my husband) were our marriage certificate, both of our birth certificates, police clearance issued by national police, and my old passport and new (with married name). As far as I know, my husband provided the my health insurance (added to his current health insurance), and other financial documents.


----------



## Sareena

application: 30th nov
Medical : 27nov
Ack:dec 3 
No update till now


----------



## ghoul

Sareena said:


> application: 30th nov
> Medical : 27nov
> Ack:dec 3
> No update till now


I updated you info to the google excel. Please update us once you granted.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xD1Dji3enC6nDcZ-XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## hope27

I'd like to ask again if there's anyone here had experienced being asked to submit more documents? How long does it take to process the application after submitting the requested documents?


----------



## Subediprem

Guys got request today its health examination, pcc and evidence of relationship


----------



## ghoul

Subediprem said:


> Guys got request today its health examination, pcc and evidence of relationship


So what evidence did you provided for the first time?


----------



## ghoul

hope27 said:


> I'd like to ask again if there's anyone here had experienced being asked to submit more documents? How long does it take to process the application after submitting the requested documents?


Within 4 weeks for most case.


----------



## hope27

ghoul said:


> hope27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to ask again if there's anyone here had experienced being asked to submit more documents? How long does it take to process the application after submitting the requested documents?
> 
> 
> 
> Within 4 weeks for most case.
Click to expand...

Hi Ghoul, thank you for answering.


----------



## Subediprem

We submitted our marriage certificate for the first tym 
and what sorts of evidence we need to submit except chat history for evidence of relationship? Help needed


----------



## rohit3119

Subediprem said:


> We submitted our marriage certificate for the first tym
> and what sorts of evidence we need to submit except chat history for evidence of relationship? Help needed


 you need to provide your marriage photos.. relationship statement from both end


----------



## Param11

Subediprem said:


> We submitted our marriage certificate for the first tym
> and what sorts of evidence we need to submit except chat history for evidence of relationship? Help needed


You can also provide call details , honeymoon booking details , pictures & extra photos before or after marriage & financial transaction & relationship letters from both side


----------



## Subediprem

rohit3119 said:


> Subediprem said:
> 
> 
> 
> We submitted our marriage certificate for the first tym
> and what sorts of evidence we need to submit except chat history for evidence of relationship? Help needed
> 
> 
> 
> you need to provide your marriage photos.. relationship statement from both end
Click to expand...

Relationship statements means what types of statement rohit?


----------



## Subediprem

Param11 said:


> Subediprem said:
> 
> 
> 
> We submitted our marriage certificate for the first tym
> and what sorts of evidence we need to submit except chat history for evidence of relationship? Help needed
> 
> 
> 
> You can also provide call details , honeymoon booking details , pictures & extra photos before or after marriage &
> 
> financial transaction & relationship letters
> 
> from both side
Click to expand...

Thank u so much


----------



## rohit3119

Subediprem said:


> rohit3119 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subediprem said:
> 
> 
> 
> We submitted our marriage certificate for the first tym
> and what sorts of evidence we need to submit except chat history for evidence of relationship? Help needed
> 
> 
> 
> you need to provide your marriage photos.. relationship statement from both end
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Relationship statements means what types of statement rohit?
Click to expand...

That means that one type of letter showing your relationship in detail. such as when you met 1st time, when your marriage occur, when you spend time together etc. and then you have to do its statutory declaration


----------



## rohit3119

New 485SE processing time has been updated and it is now 4-5 months. its getting longer every month


----------



## ghoul

rohit3119 said:


> New 485SE processing time has been updated and it is now 4-5 months. its getting longer every month


Let us know if you got the visa this week, I think maybe the processing time is display for the main applicant, not the SE.


----------



## Param11

Hi everyone 
Received mail today for further docs 
Medical & pcc from passport office


----------



## rohit3119

can you please tell us which docs they asked extra and which you have submitted
thanks


----------



## Kenjoseph902

Good to hear ..but u could hav submit those docs earlier itself along with your applicationwhich can help u reduce the processing time .


----------



## Param11

Kenjoseph902 said:


> Good to hear ..but u could hav submit those docs earlier itself along with your applicationwhich can help u reduce the processing time .


Yeah but I didn't know earlier abt it got to knw when I joined this forum


----------



## Param11

rohit3119 said:


> can you please tell us which docs they asked extra and which you have submitted
> thanks


They asked medical and police clearance certificate from passport office not from local police station


----------



## Param11

rohit3119 said:


> can you please tell us which docs they asked extra and which you have submitted
> thanks


I submitted Marriage certificate photos after marriage photos ,job related docs , study related docs relationship letter ,whatsapp chats, phone call records, Facebook snapshots , joint account statements ,Facebook messages almost everything except medical & pcc


----------



## rohit3119

Param11 said:


> rohit3119 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you please tell us which docs they asked extra and which you have submitted
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted Marriage certificate photos after marriage photos ,job related docs , study related docs relationship letter ,whatsapp chats, phone call records, Facebook snapshots , joint account statements ,Facebook messages almost everything except medical & pcc
Click to expand...

okkk I have submitted all docs but I did not submitted joint bank acount as we dont have and also any social media chat history I have not submited. Is it okk? I have done medical in advance.


----------



## Kenjoseph902

Rohit,

I too didn't submit the docs whic u said above, like the joint bank account statement, social media chats .. Anyway lets see .waiting for th update..


----------



## Param11

rohit3119 said:


> Param11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rohit3119 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you please tell us which docs they asked extra and which you have submitted
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted Marriage certificate photos after marriage photos ,job related docs , study related docs relationship letter ,whatsapp chats, phone call records, Facebook
> snapshots , joint account statements ,Facebook messages almost everything except medical & pcc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> okkk I have submitted all docs but I did not submitted joint bank acount as we dont have and also any social media chat history I have not submited. Is it okk? I have done medical in advance.
Click to expand...

Social media chat not mendatory but I guess You must have shown some funds in ur account


----------



## Sareena

processing time goes longer and longer day by day....really worried


----------



## Sareena

I aalsodidn't submit joint bank account, chat history


----------



## rohit3119

lets see what they do on not submitting these two documents. Hope for the best. Is there anyone who have not submited these docs and got visa


----------



## Param11

rohit3119 said:


> lets see what they do on not submitting these two documents. Hope for the best. Is there anyone who have not submited these docs and got visa


What docs did u submit ?


----------



## Param11

rohit3119 said:


> lets see what they do on not submitting these two documents. Hope for the best. Is there anyone who have not submited these docs and got visa


Don't stress u ll get ur visa very soon I was expecting ur visa before mine


----------



## Sareena

Dnt wry we will get our visa soon ..best of luck everybody .....


----------



## rohit3119

Hii 
I got my wife's visa today. 
thanks


----------



## Param11

Congrats 👍🏻


----------



## Kenjoseph902

Congrts and all the best


----------



## rohit3119

Param11 said:


> Congrats &#128077;&#127995;


 Thank you brother&#129309;


----------



## rohit3119

Kenjoseph902 said:


> Congrts and all the best


Thank you so much


----------



## ghoul

Congrts Rohit,
So, you did not supply all the document, may I know how long did you marry for? It is also a key point for others to know.


----------



## rohit3119

ghoul said:


> Congrts Rohit,
> So, you did not supply all the document, may I know how long did you marry for? It is also a key point for others to know.


 I have submitted all the docs but only not submitted any financial docs and social media history. My mrg date is 19th april 2018 but we are in relationship since 2014. but in TR it doesnt matter how long you been married it only matters in subclass 500SE


----------



## ghoul

rohit3119 said:


> I have submitted all the docs but only not submitted any financial docs and social media history. My mrg date is 19th april 2018 but we are in relationship since 2014. but in TR it doesnt matter how long you been married it only matters in subclass 500SE


Thanks, that's helped a lot, the longer the relationship, the less document they need, I been told.


----------



## Jassbains

Application date 28/01/2019
Acknowledgement date 31/01/2019
File was decision ready


----------



## ghoul

Great , 
I updated your info to the google excel.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xD1Dji3enC6nDcZ-XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## NGS

rohit3119 said:


> Hii
> I got my wife's visa today.
> thanks


 congratulations


----------



## Sadia Arslan

My husband applied for my Visa by post on 14 December I didn't receive any thing...no acknowledgement, No communication from immigration department...


----------



## H4844

Hello All! 

Application date 14/12/2018 
File has all the documents i.e
-Marriage certificate 
-Photos (25-30)
-Declarations 
-Statutory declaration 
-Health insurance 
-Car insurance 
-Travel boarding passes n receipts 
-Bank acc details 
-Whatsapp chats
-Police checks from Federal and passport office 
-Super acc declaration that I’m the nominee 
-Only thing I haven’t supplied is a medical 
Waiting for them to ask as I don’t have HAP ID as application was paper application.
-Call details 
-Parents declaration from home country 
-All my study documents and ID 
-Partner’s visa
-Story from both parents 
Only thing I have received from them is an acknowledgment on 17/12
Applied through an agent 

Cheers


----------



## rohit3119

H4844 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Application date 14/12/2018
> File has all the documents i.e
> -Marriage certificate
> -Photos (25-30)
> -Declarations
> -Statutory declaration
> -Health insurance
> -Car insurance
> -Travel boarding passes n receipts
> -Bank acc details
> -Whatsapp chats
> -Police checks from Federal and passport office
> -Super acc declaration that I'm the nominee
> -Only thing I haven't supplied is a medical
> Waiting for them to ask as I don't have HAP ID as application was paper application.
> -Call details
> -Parents declaration from home country
> -All my study documents and ID
> -Partner's visa
> -Story from both parents
> Only thing I have received from them is an acknowledgment on 17/12
> Applied through an agent
> 
> Cheers


You can finish your medicals by creating Hap id can can update your detail in immi account it will reduce time afterwards


----------



## H4844

Thanks for your advice mate. Will ask my agent if they can help me with this. 
Cheers


----------



## Sareena

Got visa this morning; thankyou


----------



## Kenjoseph902

Good news buddies.. I got my visa today ..thanks for all ur support and wish u all th best and hope u all will get th visa soon.


----------



## ghoul

Congratulations to you both Sareena and Ken. How about Kevin? He's date is between you guys.


----------



## hope27

Hi All! Just to give some tips.

We asked for an agent's assistance for my SE visa application. My application timeline:
Application: November 20, 2018
Acknowledgment: November 23, 2018
February 15, 2019: Request for Police clearance from National Investigation in our country; and other evidence of relationship.

In following this thread, I learned that there is this thing called decision-ready application and read about it online. I then realized that there are documents that we didn't submit, and it was not required by our agent. I don't want to think that it was a lapse from our agent but they should know better. So in helping others, who may apply on their own, here is my take (based on my experience and reading other tips here) on how we could save time and lessen the processing time.

1. Learn how to apply for the visa first. Then, weigh the pros and cons of applying on your own or though a visa agent. Usually, we think that it is easier and faster if we seek assistance from visa agents. And they know better than we do. But based on my experience, it is by reading online that I learned what should and shouldn't do in applying visa. It is also good to ask questions to an agent before deciding.

2. Make a timeline in completing the requirements needed, and complete it in a shortest period of time - so you could apply as early as possible.

3. With regards to the requirements, if you think there are things or documents that could be submitted, that could be of help to grant your visa, attach it. For this part, agents have a checklist of requirements for a decision-ready application. Based on what I read online, there is a qualification. If an agent didn't arrange the documents properly, thrice, they will lose the "access" to this checklist. I don't know how true is this, but then again, we all know agents know better. So they should know about this checklist.

4. If you were asked to provide additional documents, again, provide everything in the shortest period of time. We were given a month to fulfill the request but you don't have to wait until the last minute. It is best to act right away to lessen the waiting time.

I think this is all. I will add more if I learn something new. I haven't received my visa yet, kinda sad but I am looking forward to it. Patience. Good luck to us all.


----------



## Kevin0512

Hi everyone,

Congrats to Ken and Sareena!

I received a x-ray and health exam requests today instead of a grant.

Really regret that I should've done the exam earlier so it would've saved much time.

Anyway, that's not a bad news at least and hope we will all get our visas soon.


----------



## Param11

Sadia Arslan said:


> My husband applied for my Visa by post on 14 December I didn't receive any thing...no acknowledgement, No communication from immigration department...


I guess you should contact immigration through mail about acknowledgement


----------



## Sadia Arslan

Recieved acknoqledgement today actually it was sent on wringemail id they sent it again when called immi office. Application date is 13 december. Acknowledgment recieved on 17 december


----------



## Param11

Sadia Arslan said:


> Recieved acknoqledgement today actually it was sent on wringemail id they sent it again when called immi office. Application date is 13 december. Acknowledgment recieved on 17 december


Good luck &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Kenjoseph902

Thanks buddy.. Don't worry ..just think every thing is for good.. And wish u all th best


----------



## Dan1990

Hi guys, I'm uploading a list of documents that you can include in your SE485 application. It's beyond the requirements and you may not need to attach all of them. However, I thought it might be helpful for those who are applying on their own.

List in Google Drive 

1)***** PASSPORTS, VISA, EXPRESSION OF INTEREST 

AJ15. Passport Photo 
AJ16. Passport 
AJ21 Student Visa Grant 
J7.IMMI Grant Notification 485 Visa 
J10.Passport - 
J19. E0012033815 -EOI & Points. I had 189 EOI 

PASSPORT, ID/BIRTH CERT, POLICE REPORT 
1. Visa Officer Cover letter 485 
Visa Fees payment Receipt 20 Oct 2018 
3. 1409 for the applicant 


6. Temporary Graduate visa (subclass 485) document checklist 
7. Signed Australian values statemen 
T1.Birth Certificate 
police check 

 T20 Natinal Identity card 
AU police check 

Passport Photo 


3. MEDICAL TEST & OSHC 
AJ4. Bupa Health Insurance 
AJ29.Gmail - Bupa Medical Visa Services appointment follow up 
Couple Bupa Insurance Visa Letter Request 
Medical Examination 

4. PARTNER'S FORMS 80 &1221 
Signed T25. Revised Form 80 
Signed T27. Revised Form 1221 

4B. PARTNER DOC'S MARRIAGE, BANK, H/HOLD FUNDS, 
J1.1.Beneficiaries 
J1.Beneficiary Nomination Form - 
J6.Garmin Watch receipt - It was giftted to 
J8.Iphone 8 Receipt - It was giftted to 
J17.Personal statement - 
J20.Gmail - You have received an invitation to apply for a visa in SkillSelect 
J21 Bank Transaction Summary 
J23. Evidence of gift rings' receipt 
J24. Javadi Foreign Exchange Receipt to Support 

T11.Marriage License 
T29. Financial Stastus Certificate of Joint bank account 
T30. Joint Bank Account Statement 
Resume 
Personal Statement 

5.A. PHOTOS, VIDEOS & IMAGES OF RELATIONSHIP 
1. 2013 
2.Feb 2018 
3. Sep 18 Before Marriage 
4. Sep 2018 Engagement 
5 Sep 2018 Wedding 
6. After Marriage 
7. Sep 2018 Trips 
8. Sep 2018 - Thailand 
Engagement 
Engagement Rings 
Engagement signing the paperwork 
Family members giving us gifts during the engagement 
Full-moon Party Thailand 
signing the documents 
Thailand - a national Park 








5.B. Social Media Messages Between Partners 2015-2018 
SM1. Facebook - 
SM2. WhatsApp Chat &#56843; 
SM3. old number - 2016 - WhatsApp Chat with 
SM4. Instagram photos 

6. DECLARATION BY WITNESSES OF RELATIONSHIP Form 888 
Optional 










Property, & Other Doc's 
T2. Coach ID card 
T3.Coaching Certificate 2 
T4.Coaching Certificate 
T5.Coaching Course 
T6.Diploma certificate and grades 
T8.Extramural Toutnaments 
T9.House Certificate of Ownership 
T14.Personal Training private course 1 
T15.Personal Training private course 2 
T16.Personal Training private course 3 
T17.Personal Training private course 4 
T18.Personal Training private course 5 
T19.Pre university document course 
T21. Transcript record of short term coaching course 
T22. Vehicle Certificate of Ownership 
T23. Driving License 
T31. Bachelor Degree grades 

EDUCATION, IRANIAN,POLICE, EMPLOYMENT & OTHER main 485 applicant
AJ1.170925 MSA Accord Outcome Letter for 5450414 Engineers Australia - Skill Assessment 
AJ2. Academic Transcript 

Aj5.Compulsory Military Service Exemption Card 
Aj6. Credentialed Community Language Test Persian 9995-10523-1 Letter 
Recommendation Letter 
Aj9. First class honours certificate 
Aj10. Gmail - Hays Assignment Confirmation 
Aj11. Driver's License 
Aj12. National Identity Card 

AJ14. Notification Of Completion -Victoria University 
Aj17. PTE results 
Aj18 . Resume 

Aj20 Sister's Au Passport 

Aj23 Census Contract (1) 
Aj24.Irans Police check with MJ stamp 
AJ25 . Vision Super Benefit Details 
AJ26. Au water association membership 
AJ27. University Degree 
AJ28. eWater MUSIC Course 
J2&3 - Residential Tenancies Agreement 
J4.Employment Letter - Hays - 
J9.Iran's Police check - 
J11. Birth Certificate 
J12.Pay slips up to 5th Oct - 
J13.Payment Summary Hays - 
J14.Residential Tenancies Agreement - 
J15.Tax Return Tax Estimate and notice of assessment - 
J16.working with children and AU driving license 
J18. Au Police check 
J25. Certificate of Membership-Australian Steel-Concrete Composite Structure


----------



## Dan1990

The application was lodged on 25th Oct included all documents listed above.

Acknowledgement 26th Oct

Direct grant 8th January 

You don't necessarily need to engage an agent to lodge your application as often they don't pay enough attention. Don't forget, it is THE application to you but it means AN application to them (one of many). 

You shall post/mail the documents to 

SA Temporary Graduate Processing Centre
Department of Home Affairs
GPO Box 2399
ADELAIDE SA 5001 

I think there is 3-4 months turn around time at the moment. 

Wish all the best for you.

Cheers


----------



## ghoul

Thanks for your sharing Dan, it will help many people indeed.


----------



## Lovepreet26394

Got request for only health examination today 
Acknowledgment 6th of December


----------



## hope27

Thank you, Dan! We had an unattentive agent that is why I think it is best to just apply on your own.


----------



## kultej.singh

Hi,
I am ready to lodge my wife's subsequent entrant (subclass 485) application. Before lodging want to cross check that i am not missing on any information. 

My Documents from Australia which I have included in application are:-
1. Passport Copy
2. Visa Grant Letter
3. National Police Certificate - AFP
4. Notice of Assessment
5. Bank Balance Certificate
6. Form 888 from 2 persons
7. BUPA Couple Insurance Cover
8. Australian Driving Licence Copy
9. Passport Size Photograph

Documents of my wife from India which I have included in application are:-
1. Passport Copy
2. Marriage Certificate
3. Birth Certificate
4. Aadhar Copy (National ID)
5. Joint Bank Account
6. Experience Letter
7. Wedding Invitation Card
8. Academic Documents 
9. Letter explaining History of relationship
10. Declarations from our Parents regarding Marriage
11. Photographs of our Marriage and other events and places we have visited
12. Passport size Photograph
13. Police Clearance Certificate

Following are the forms which I have filled:-
1. Form 1409
2. Form 80
3. Form 1221

also copy of Pre payment receipt of Visa Fee is included.

Kindly suggest, is there any thing else also which I should include in my application.

Is the following address correct where I have send the application:-
SA Temporary Graduate Processing Centre
Department of Home Affairs
GPO Box 2399
ADELAIDE SA 5001 


thanks


----------



## rohit3119

kultej.singh said:


> Hi,
> I am ready to lodge my wife's subsequent entrant (subclass 485) application. Before lodging want to cross check that i am not missing on any information.
> 
> My Documents from Australia which I have included in application are:-
> 1. Passport Copy
> 2. Visa Grant Letter
> 3. National Police Certificate - AFP
> 4. Notice of Assessment
> 5. Bank Balance Certificate
> 6. Form 888 from 2 persons
> 7. BUPA Couple Insurance Cover
> 8. Australian Driving Licence Copy
> 9. Passport Size Photograph
> 
> Documents of my wife from India which I have included in application are:-
> 1. Passport Copy
> 2. Marriage Certificate
> 3. Birth Certificate
> 4. Aadhar Copy (National ID)
> 5. Joint Bank Account
> 6. Experience Letter
> 7. Wedding Invitation Card
> 8. Academic Documents
> 9. Letter explaining History of relationship
> 10. Declarations from our Parents regarding Marriage
> 11. Photographs of our Marriage and other events and places we have visited
> 12. Passport size Photograph
> 13. Police Clearance Certificate
> 
> Following are the forms which I have filled:-
> 1. Form 1409
> 2. Form 80
> 3. Form 1221
> 
> also copy of Pre payment receipt of Visa Fee is included.
> 
> Kindly suggest, is there any thing else also which I should include in my application.
> 
> Is the following address correct where I have send the application:-
> SA Temporary Graduate Processing Centre
> Department of Home Affairs
> GPO Box 2399
> ADELAIDE SA 5001
> 
> thanks


you should finish medicals before applying for visa so it will save your time afterwards


----------



## kultej.singh

rohit3119 said:


> you should finish medicals before applying for visa so it will save your time afterwards


Thanks Rohit...Will generate HAP ID also...

Do I need to include any document checklist also also


----------



## rohit3119

kultej.singh said:


> rohit3119 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should finish medicals before applying for visa so it will save your time afterwards
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rohit...Will generate HAP ID also...
> 
> Do I need to include any document checklist also also
Click to expand...

No all the docs are covered&#128077;


----------



## ghoul

no news so far today?


----------



## H4844

Yup 
Its a sickening wait for visa.
Hope everyone will get it soon.
Cheers


----------



## bmpatel

Hie everyone,

I filed my student subsequent subclass 500 on 10th july and medical was completed on 30th aug.

Now my husband's visa is expiring on 15th march, so he is going to file 485. 

After waiting for 8 months there is no news from the embassy so having no other option i will have to withdraw my student subsequent and re-apply after my husband gets his visa.

So in this case will my processing time get reduced as i am already waiting from 8 months???


----------



## ghoul

bmpatel said:


> Hie everyone,
> 
> I filed my student subsequent subclass 500 on 10th july and medical was completed on 30th aug.
> 
> Now my husband's visa is expiring on 15th march, so he is going to file 485.
> 
> After waiting for 8 months there is no news from the embassy so having no other option i will have to withdraw my student subsequent and re-apply after my husband gets his visa.
> 
> So in this case will my processing time get reduced as i am already waiting from 8 months???


I dont think the time can reduce. Maybe you can apply for a visitor visa then apply with your husband onshore?


----------



## Dan1990

Hey Bmpatel,

Sorry to hear that, it is becoming more complicated now!

There is no turnaround time exemption/dispensation for applicants who have more than one visa application in the DHA system. However, the case officer may spend less time on the application assessment which might reduce the turnaround time by a couple of weeks only. 

Please also bear in mind in relation to 485 visa If the family members are onshore, the main applicant can include family members in the visa application at the time of lodgement. However, if the family members are offshore, they can apply for this visa as subsequent entrants upon the grant of the visa of the main applicant.

This means drop SE500, your husband should lodge 485 and then you can lodge SE485 once your husband's 485 visa has been granted. This process will take perhaps 3+3 months.

You can travel to Australia on a visitor visa if you are from a low-risk country or have good travel history (e.g visited Europe, USA before) to get around it.

Wish you all the best and hope this helps.

Dan


----------



## bmpatel

Dan1990 said:


> Hey Bmpatel,
> 
> Sorry to hear that, it is becoming more complicated now!
> 
> There is no turnaround time exemption/dispensation for applicants who have more than one visa application in the DHA system. However, the case officer may spend less time on the application assessment which might reduce the turnaround time by a couple of weeks only.
> 
> Please also bear in mind in relation to 485 visa If the family members are onshore, the main applicant can include family members in the visa application at the time of lodgement. However, if the family members are offshore, they can apply for this visa as subsequent entrants upon the grant of the visa of the main applicant.
> 
> This means drop SE500, your husband should lodge 485 and then you can lodge SE485 once your husband's 485 visa has been granted. This process will take perhaps 3+3 months.
> 
> You can travel to Australia on a visitor visa if you are from a low-risk country or have good travel history (e.g visited Europe, USA before) to get around it.
> 
> Wish you all the best and hope this helps.
> 
> Dan


Thanks Dan, Yes i can apply only after my husband gets the grant. It's really frustrated that i have already waited for 8 months and now again for 6 more months. High comm is taking too long for SE500


----------



## hope27

Hi everyone! I have another question:

How long is the processing time if the application is on "Further Assessment" status?


----------



## raven666

hope27 said:


> Hi everyone! I have another question:
> 
> How long is the processing time if the application is on "Further Assessment" status?


hey, it depends on number of documents u have provided. in further documents i had dubmitted only my medical and it took about one month for them to grant thr visa. so if u have submitted other documents too then it might take longer than one month. 
but u never know exactly. so just hope for the best.


----------



## Lovepreet26394

Hi everyone 
I was asked for more documents last Friday I mean on 22nd of February 
We did medical on 23rd February 
Does anyone have any idea that when we can get the visa 
Only document they asked for was medical


----------



## raven666

Lovepreet26394 said:


> Hi everyone
> I was asked for more documents last Friday I mean on 22nd of February
> We did medical on 23rd February
> Does anyone have any idea that when we can get the visa
> Only document they asked for was medical


for me, after medical it took one month..


----------



## bmpatel

It is beneficial to submit the medical with the application or should wait for their mail and then submit??


----------



## NGS

bmpatel said:


> It is beneficial to submit the medical with the application or should wait for their mail and then submit??


 you will save time if you submit your medicals along with your application


----------



## ghoul

Kelly updated today, she got the visa within 55 days, could you share bit more info how could you get it so quick? Thanks.


----------



## H4844

Well congratulations to her n thanks to u for informing 
She might be the lucky one 
We December ones still wait here for visas n our luck to work
Another week gone nothing from them 
Regards


----------



## ghoul

H4844 said:


> Well congratulations to her n thanks to u for informing
> She might be the lucky one
> We December ones still wait here for visas n our luck to work
> Another week gone nothing from them
> Regards


There must be a reason for that, if kelly can share bit more info would help the new applicant too.


----------



## H4844

If You have been in touch with her, please ask her to advise us. 
Regards


----------



## ghoul

H4844 said:


> If You have been in touch with her, please ask her to advise us.
> Regards


I don't know her at all, hopefully she would share something here with us.


----------



## dage

ghoul said:


> Kelly updated today, she got the visa within 55 days, could you share bit more info how could you get it so quick? Thanks.


I applied for my 485 as main applicant in Dec 2018 and got it approved within 52 days. Application was decision ready, I attached only most necessary documentation that was required and didn't try to add as many documents as I can. I noticed some people are attaching massive amount of docs - everything that they can think of. Imo this only shows that you don't understand what's required from you. 
However, I would do medicals and include HAP ID together with application and wouldn't wait until I'm asked to do so. Same with proving your relationship - if fairly you're recently married then I think it's a good idea to add evidence of your relationship.

I applied for my husband as SE on Feb 1st and included myself in .xls file. Best of luck everyone!


----------



## ghoul

dage said:


> I applied for my 485 as main applicant in Dec 2018 and got it approved within 52 days. Application was decision ready, I attached only most necessary documentation that was required and didn't try to add as many documents as I can. I noticed some people are attaching massive amount of docs - everything that they can think of. Imo this only shows that you don't understand what's required from you.
> However, I would do medicals and include HAP ID together with application and wouldn't wait until I'm asked to do so. Same with proving your relationship - if fairly you're recently married then I think it's a good idea to add evidence of your relationship.
> 
> I applied for my husband as SE on Feb 1st and included myself in .xls file. Best of luck everyone!


Hey Dage,
The thing is , with the main applicant is about 2 month now, with SE now need about 80-90 days.


----------



## dage

ghoul said:


> Hey Dage,
> The thing is , with the main applicant is about 2 month now, with SE now need about 80-90 days.


hm, may I ask where did get this info? That it's 2 months now? When I applied for 485 processing time was 90 days to 4 months


----------



## ghoul

dage said:


> hm, may I ask where did get this info? That it's 2 months now? When I applied for 485 processing time was 90 days to 4 months


Ask around you will know, the time on their website is not 100% reflect most of peoples time.


----------



## dage

ghoul said:


> Ask around you will know, the time on their website is not 100% reflect most of peoples time.


But I actually did, since I finished studies back in November and applied around the same time as many of my uni friends did. Some of them got visas in Jan as me, some just recently, but I also know 2 guys who are still waiting  I wonder what's going on there

Anyway, 80 days would still be better than 4 or even 5 months


----------



## baggaanchal

has everyone added there spouse name in passport?


----------



## Param11

How much time does it take to grant a visa after submittion of medical ?


----------



## Lovepreet26394

When did u submit medical


----------



## Param11

My medical appointment was on 26th Feb


----------



## H4844

Param11 said:


> My medical appointment was on 26th Feb


I read it somewhere that it takes 8-10 days after the reports are submitted.
N 
There's a huge difference between 485 and 485SE . Someone was saying I got it in 52 days . My partner got it in 28 days but as we can see SE is taking time. 
I have high hopes in this week lets see.
Cheers


----------



## Lovepreet26394

Param11 said:


> My medical appointment was on 26th Feb


 mine was on 23 
Let's see 
My medical report was cleared by immigration on 28th 
So let's see


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Hi. I lodged my wife file on 13 December and got acknowledgement on 17 December. Does anyone have any idea how long it will take for approval as it is offline.


----------



## hope27

dage said:


> ghoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dage,
> The thing is , with the main applicant is about 2 month now, with SE now need about 80-90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> hm, may I ask where did get this info? That it's 2 months now? When I applied for 485 processing time was 90 days to 4 months
Click to expand...

I think it's because you already have initial visa (student visa) from Australia that makes it easier and faster to get the 485 vizsa, which is btw, the path or next visa after getting the student visa.

However, for 485 SE, they need thorough review and assessment of the applications as most of the applications came from offshore and it differs from student visa offshore application, which I think has faster processing time compared to 485 SE offshore application.


----------



## hope27

dage said:


> ghoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dage,
> The thing is , with the main applicant is about 2 month now, with SE now need about 80-90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> hm, may I ask where did get this info? That it's 2 months now? When I applied for 485 processing time was 90 days to 4 months
Click to expand...

I think it's because you already have initial visa (student visa) from Australia that makes it easier and faster to get the 485 visa, which is btw, the path or next visa after getting the student visa.

However, for 485 SE, they need thorough review and assessment of the applications as most of the applications came from offshore and it differs from student visa offshore application, which I think has faster processing time compared to 485 SE offshore application.


----------



## ghoul

Is a simple visa, the DHA just didn't allocate enough case officer to deal with this Visa.


----------



## Param11

Thanks for d revert 👍🏻


----------



## ravi485

Hi kevin,
Congratulation on getting your visa. I would like to ask when did you submit your medical examination ?


----------



## Param11

Good luck n plz update as soon as u get ur visa


----------



## hope27

Hi everyone. I just received my visa today. 

*I made an online immi acccount to check my status everyday because we cannot reach my agent anytime.


----------



## Subediprem

hope27 said:


> Hi everyone. I just received my visa today.
> 
> *I made an online immi acccount to check my status everyday because we cannot reach my agent anytime.


Congratulations dost


----------



## H4844

hope27 said:


> Hi everyone. I just received my visa today.
> 
> *I made an online immi acccount to check my status everyday because we cannot reach my agent anytime.


Congrats mate!


----------



## hope27

Thank you all! Good luck on your applications as well.

My processing time took 102 days because of additional documents delay.


----------



## ravi485

Hi Hope,

Congrats on getting visa. Can i ask when did you submitted your medical ?


----------



## hope27

ravi485 said:


> Hi Hope,
> 
> Congrats on getting visa. Can i ask when did you submitted your medical ?


Thank you, ravi485. My agent generated a HAP ID for me after she submitted the application. Once we recieved the acknowledgment receipt, I then processed my medical. Accredited medical clinic directly sent the results to immi. No need to wait for a request before sending it.


----------



## Param11

Congrats hope27 I guess you got ur visa after 18 days of submission additional docs m I right ?


----------



## hope27

Param11 said:


> Congrats hope27 I guess you got ur visa after 18 days of submission additional docs m I right ?


Thank you, Param11. Yes, I think it is more or less 18 days after submission of additional documents.


----------



## Param11

Thanks fo d revert n can u plz tel me when u submitted docs I mean on which date


----------



## hope27

Param11 said:


> Thanks fo d revert n can u plz tel me when u submitted docs I mean on which date


We received the request email last Feb 15 and we sent the documents needed on Feb 20. So counting from Feb 20 to March 5, it took 13 days.


----------



## Param11

Ohk thanku so much


----------



## H4844

Gday!
Any updates guys? 
Looks like DHA has gone to sleep when they came to December files 🤨
N govt says they will privatise visa processing, hope they are not busy protesting n protecting their jobs! 
Best of luck 👍🏻
Regards


----------



## Param11

Hi everyone 
Visa granted today 
Thanks for all your support


----------



## H4844

Param11 said:


> Hi everyone
> Visa granted today
> Thanks for all your support


Congrats man!


----------



## ghoul

Congrats Param! 
What happens with the new application processing? Not one granted in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## NGS

Param11 said:


> Hi everyone
> Visa granted today
> Thanks for all your support


 congratulations Param


----------



## Subediprem

Param11 said:


> Hi everyone
> Visa granted today
> Thanks for all your support


Congrats param
And when did you submit all requested documents?


----------



## Param11

Subediprem said:


> Param11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Visa granted today
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats param
> And when did you submit all requested documents?
Click to expand...

Application date 26th nov
Acknowledgment date 29th nov
Additional docs requested on 19th feb pcc and medical 
PCC submitted on 20th feb 
Medical appointment 26th feb medical submitted on 1st March
Visa grant on 7th March


----------



## Lovepreet26394

Hi param 
Can u help me here 
Further request on 22nd feb - only medical 
Medical done on 23feb 
Still waiting 
How much more u reacon???


----------



## Lovepreet26394

Param11 said:


> Subediprem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Param11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Visa granted today
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats param
> And when did you submit all requested documents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Application date 26th nov
> Acknowledgment date 29th nov
> Additional docs requested on 19th feb pcc and medical
> PCC submitted on 20th feb
> Medical appointment 26th feb medical submitted on 1st March
> Visa grant on 7th March
Click to expand...

Hi Param 
Further req medical on 22nd feb 
Medical done on 23feb 
Still waiting 
How much more u think ????


----------



## Param11

Lovepreet26394 said:


> Param11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subediprem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Param11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> Visa granted today
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats param
> And when did you submit all requested documents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Application date 26th nov
> Acknowledgment date 29th nov
> Additional docs requested on 19th feb pcc and medical
> PCC submitted on 20th feb
> Medical appointment 26th feb medical submitted on 1st March
> Visa grant on 7th March
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Param
> Further req medical on 22nd feb
> Medical done on 23feb
> Still waiting
> How much more u think ????
Click to expand...

Hopefully you will get revert by Tom or max next week good luck


----------



## H4844

Just got request for medical 
Will get it done tomorrow


----------



## Param11

H4844 said:


> Just got request for medical
> Will get it done tomorrow


Congrats n gud luck


----------



## baggaanchal

if 485 being granted regularly what is the issue with 500 SE


----------



## ouchy

Hi everyone
my visa granted!!
goodluck to the rest folks here


----------



## NGS

ouchy said:


> Hi everyone
> my visa granted!!
> goodluck to the rest folks here


 Congratulations! Can I know when you applied?


----------



## H4844

ouchy said:


> Hi everyone
> my visa granted!!
> goodluck to the rest folks here


Congratulations ! 
When did u file the visa?


----------



## ouchy

Application date 26th Nov 2018
aknowledgement 26th Nov 2018
medicals 6th of feb 2019
further information 19th of feb 2019
visa grant 07 March 2019


----------



## ouchy

Application date 26th Nov 2018
aknowledgement 26th Nov 2018
medicals 6th of feb 2019
further information 19th of feb 2019
visa grant 07 March 2019


----------



## NGS

ouchy said:


> Application date 26th Nov 2018
> aknowledgement 26th Nov 2018
> medicals 6th of feb 2019
> further information 19th of feb 2019
> visa grant 07 March 2019


 thanks for the information.


----------



## Lovepreet26394

Is the department open today ???


----------



## ghoul

I don't think they work today.


----------



## Lovepreet26394

ghoul said:


> I don't think they work today.


 it's been 17 days I submitted medical 
Still waiting


----------



## sz95

Hi All, 

I recently applied for 485 SE on Feb 18 and received acknowledgement on Feb 22. I realised today that I have mistakenly answered 'No' in form 80 when they asked for visa refusals. I have been refused a visa once when I was four only. What do I do now? I'm panicking. Please help me.


----------



## H4844

sz95 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently applied for 485 SE on Feb 18 and received acknowledgement on Feb 22. I realised today that I have mistakenly answered 'No' in form 1409 when they asked for visa refusals. I have been refused a visa once when I was four only. What do I do now? I'm panicking. Please help me.


Contact an agent 
I used Bajwa immigration consultants in Melbourne 
They are good and will surely help ya
Don't play with your future, visas n immigration looks easy but it is very complicated process


----------



## sz95

There is an option in immi account to notify them in case of an incorrect answer and there is also form 1023 available on homeaffairs website for the same case. Can I use one of them?


----------



## Jassbains

sz95 said:


> There is an option in immi account to notify them in case of an incorrect answer and there is also form 1023 available on homeaffairs website for the same case. Can I use one of them?


Yes u can use them and let them know what was incorrect and that's it.


----------



## Lovepreet26394

Anyone got visa ??


----------



## Shivamarora29

Hello, I have applied for 485- subsequent entrant visa. The lodgement date is 27th December 2018 and I’ve done my medicals and pcc before hand. I received the acknowledgment on 03 January 2019. 
Can someone please tell me how long is it taking for the grant currently? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## H4844

Shivamarora29 said:


> Hello, I have applied for 485- subsequent entrant visa. The lodgement date is 27th December 2018 and I've done my medicals and pcc before hand. I received the acknowledgment on 03 January 2019.
> Can someone please tell me how long is it taking for the grant currently?
> Thanks in advance


Probably in April


----------



## H4844

Lovepreet26394 said:


> Anyone got visa ??


Nope
Got my medical done on 8th
Lets see when they gonna wake up now.


----------



## ghoul

H4844 said:


> Nope
> Got my medical done on 8th
> Lets see when they gonna wake up now.


I dont know what happen to the 3 guys between you and Lovepreet, are they getting anything yet?


----------



## H4844

ghoul said:


> H4844 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope
> Got my medical done on 8th
> Lets see when they gonna wake up now.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what happen to the 3 guys between you and Lovepreet, are they getting anything yet?
Click to expand...

Might have just forgotten to update in excitement of the visa &#128514;


----------



## Sadia Arslan

Medical done on 9 march


----------



## NGS

Sadia Arslan said:


> Medical done on 9 march


 can I know when you got the request for medicals?


----------



## Sadia Arslan

I got request on 4th March


----------



## ghoul

For all new friends here, Please share your 485SE Visa progress here, your input will help other people whos waiting for this Visa. Thank You!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xD1Dji3enC6nDcZ-XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## ravi485

I am still waiting on medical request.


----------



## Subediprem

Jst got visa today
Application date 21 November 
Additional documents requested on 18th feb nd submission on 28th feb
Visa granted 13th march
Gudluck guys


----------



## Lovepreet26394

Hi guys just got visa 
Application- 3rd December 
Acknowledgment- 6th December 
Medical request- 22nd February 
Visa grant - 13 March 
Thanks everyone


----------



## ghoul

Congratulations to you both! Hope now comes to Jan applications.


----------



## NGS

Subediprem said:


> Jst got visa today
> Application date 21 November
> Additional documents requested on 18th feb nd submission on 28th feb
> Visa granted 13th march
> Gudluck guys





Lovepreet26394 said:


> Hi guys just got visa
> Application- 3rd December
> Acknowledgment- 6th December
> Medical request- 22nd February
> Visa grant - 13 March
> Thanks everyone


 Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Jassbains

Subediprem said:


> Jst got visa today
> Application date 21 November
> Additional documents requested on 18th feb nd submission on 28th feb
> Visa granted 13th march
> Gudluck guys





Lovepreet26394 said:


> Hi guys just got visa
> Application- 3rd December
> Acknowledgment- 6th December
> Medical request- 22nd February
> Visa grant - 13 March
> Thanks everyone


Congratulations guys&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## ravi485

Congratulations to both of you guys.I just got my medical request today.


----------



## Subediprem

Thanks all for ur support 
Good luck to all


----------



## NGS

ravi485 said:


> Congratulations to both of you guys.I just got my medical request today.


 Hi Ravi, can I know why you hadn't done the medicals earlier? I just want to understand what's the reason.


----------



## ravi485

Hi NGS, 

My agent didn't mention anything about medical doing before apply for visa and I am really angry with my agent as they just delayed processing. I didn't know about it either.


----------



## NGS

ravi485 said:


> Hi NGS,
> 
> My agent didn't mention anything about medical doing before apply for visa and I am really angry with my agent as they just delayed processing. I didn't know about it either.


 Don't worry, looking at how they're issuing now, hope we all receive our visa soon


----------



## H4844

NGS said:


> ravi485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to both of you guys.I just got my medical request today.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ravi, can I know why you hadn't done the medicals earlier? I just want to understand what's the reason.
Click to expand...

The Reason is 
This application is paper based application so HAP ID is not generated with the acknowledgment and you need HAP ID to get your medical done. You can get it done onshore but if you are off shore you need HAP ID.
I don't know whether they can import the application to immi acc and generate one or not.
But I think it is the lag from Immigration only as they do not provide with HAP ID.


----------



## Pister

received acknowledgement on 14 dec after that no information from immi


----------



## sunny91

hi 
i got my acknowlegement on 12 dec 2018 . still not reply yet from them . but i am wondering guys lodge after me getting their stuff done .
still waiting


----------



## sunny91

is there anyone here who lodge file from auzzie group consultants melbourne 
thanks


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Can anyone tell me for how long subsequent entrant 485 is granted.


----------



## sunny91

i call them today gor status of my application . they ask me to wait because they change the processing time to 4 to 5 montha


----------



## Pister

Got my visa on 7 march but my agent was not intimate us on time.


----------



## Samo591

kindly tell me any one wt is the current time of 485 SE wife??, ya is that the time of 4or 5months????


----------



## Samo591

Sadia arslan kindly tell me how much time to take your medical?? After submission ur application and acknowledge letter


----------



## Samo591

Sadia Arslan said:


> I got request on 4th March


 kindly tell me how much time to take medical after the acknowledgemnt letter??


----------



## Samo591

ravi485 said:


> I am still waiting on medical request.


 wt is ur acknowlegemnt letter date?


----------



## Sadia Arslan

It took 81 days


----------



## Singh.karmjit

U will get may be this month


----------



## Singh.karmjit

How longSE 485 is granted for one year or two.can anyone tel me plz


----------



## H4844

Visa granted 
Application date 14/12/18 
Acknowledgment date 17/12/18 
Asked for medical on 7/3/19
Medical done on 8/3/19
Visa grant date 13/3/19
Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Sadia Arslan

That's great congrats


----------



## Saurabh Marwah

Hi all,
I got my wife's visa today.
Application date - 24 Dec, 18
Acknowledge date - 03 Jan, 19
Visa Grant date - 14 Mar, 19.

Thanks
I hope all other would get it soon!


----------



## NGS

Congratulations!


----------



## pasa

Hey guys, did anyone who travelled out of their country had to make police clearance for 485 subsequent entrant visa? What happens if it takes more than 28 days to get the police clearance? Thanks


----------



## ghoul

I dont quite understand what you mean, if you asking Police check, my agent told me to get one from you home country , also one from AFP.


----------



## pasa

ghoul said:


> I dont quite understand what you mean, if you asking Police check, my agent told me to get one from you home country , also one from AFP.


I applied for 485 subsequent visa for my husband. He had travelled to Denmark for 1 -2 months and had worked in China for one year. It's been almost 4 months now but still immigration is asking for police clearance from Denmark and China. We have 28 days to submit the police clearance to immigration.


----------



## ghoul

pasa said:


> I applied for 485 subsequent visa for my husband. He had travelled to Denmark for 1 -2 months and had worked in China for one year. It's been almost 4 months now but still immigration is asking for police clearance from Denmark and China. We have 28 days to submit the police clearance to immigration.


If they asked you might need to give them, I know for sure if you ask for an extension of the 28 days, they will approve you.


----------



## pasa

ghoul said:


> If they asked you might need to give them, I know for sure if you ask for an extension of the 28 days, they will approve you.


Yeah right, thanks. Let's see how long it takes. So tired of waiting..


----------



## Samo591

Sadia Arslan said:


> It took 81 days


 thank you... U apply subsequent entrant??


----------



## Singh.karmjit

I am in the same situation coz my husband travelled to England. Immigration asked for pcc.They have given us 28 days. But it takes long to get pcc.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

For how long this visa is granted


----------



## SupreetChahal

Congratulations to guys who received their visas👍


----------



## ghoul

For all new friends here, Please share your 485SE Visa progress here, your input will help other people whos waiting for this Visa. Thank You!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xD1Dji3enC6nDcZ-XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## NGS

Hi everyone, 
Got my visa today

Application date- 27 December 2018
Acknowledgment date- 03 January 2019
Visa grant date- 15 March 2019
Duration- 78 days

Thank you everyone for all the support!
Good luck you all!


----------



## ghoul

NGS said:


> Hi everyone,
> Got my visa today
> 
> Application date- 27 December 2018
> Acknowledgment date- 03 January 2019
> Visa grant date- 15 March 2019
> Duration- 78 days
> 
> Thank you everyone for all the support!
> Good luck you all!


Congratulations! Hopefully, I will be next cheers


----------



## Jassbains

Hey guys
Actually my wife been to Singapore and she lived there for 2 years and she was doing her studies there, i wanna know that she have to get pcc from Singapore as well. It's been 2 years for her when she left Singapore.
Thanks


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Yes. She has to apply for pcc but I think it's only when requested by the immigration. Coz I also applied when requested by immigration.


----------



## dage

ghoul said:


> Congratulations! Hopefully, I will be next cheers


Hey ghoul, you've been asked for additional evidence of your relationship? 
May I ask if you're married or with de facto partner?
Thanks


----------



## ghoul

dage said:


> Hey ghoul, you've been asked for additional evidence of your relationship?
> May I ask if you're married or with de facto partner?
> Thanks


De facto, they ask for extra information, which im preparing now. 
Will update soon.


----------



## faz123

*helppp*

Hi I wanted to know which documents and form is needed for 485 SE in detail


----------



## hope27

Congratulations guys on getting your visas.

As for one I read that the agent didn't notify them right away of the visa news, you can maximize the Online Immi Account.

• Create an Online Immi Account.
• Import your application (by putting necessary details)

From there, you can view the timeline and status of your application. You can even know the news of granted visa firsthand before your agent read the correspondent sent to them.

I did that when I was so impatient at waiting for my visa to come, and my agent didn't even bother to update me at times. It helped! I even learn that DHA asked for additional documents 3 days before my agent emailed for the request. By the time the agent asked me to fulfill all the needed documents, I already had everything so I just replied to her with the attachments. She must be surprised! 😅

I also got the news that my visa was granted before she even inform me. All because of Online Immi Account.


----------



## sunny91

Amazing bro


----------



## ghoul

I been asked for a lease of our house, which i do not have, i am the owner of the house. 
i also been asked for chat history, which i didn't submit in the beginning. 
I also been asked for photos, which i submit many photos, me and my agent are confused but anyway I will upload more photos.
Wish me luck!


----------



## hope27

ghoul said:


> I been asked for a lease of our house, which i do not have, i am the owner of the house.
> i also been asked for chat history, which i didn't submit in the beginning.
> I also been asked for photos, which i submit many photos, me and my agent are confused but anyway I will upload more photos.
> Wish me luck!


I think it is okay to provide the land title that is under your name. But then, if you are on a de facto relationship, you have to establish that you share on everything. May it be with bills (probably under her name but addressed at your house since she is living there), or any assets that you both have names under it. For the photos, maybe you could screen shot some fb photos with the date posted stamp on it to prove longevity of your relationship now. And also, include photos of you two with friends and/or relatives.


----------



## Dan1990

pasa said:


> ghoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they asked you might need to give them, I know for sure if you ask for an extension of the 28 days, they will approve you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right, thanks. Let's see how long it takes. So tired of waiting..
Click to expand...

Request for PCCs as soon as possible. If you don't get the PCCs by 28 days, then you can upload the evidence of the PCC application (e.g. automatic acknowledgement/receipt of the PCC application). Also, attach a cover letter and explain the situation. the CO will extend the timeframe.

Cheers 
Dan


----------



## ghoul

hope27 said:


> I think it is okay to provide the land title that is under your name. But then, if you are on a de facto relationship, you have to establish that you share on everything. May it be with bills (probably under her name but addressed at your house since she is living there), or any assets that you both have names under it. For the photos, maybe you could screen shot some fb photos with the date posted stamp on it to prove longevity of your relationship now. And also, include photos of you two with friends and/or relatives.


Thanks mate for sharing this I will try to add more evidence.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Hi goul. Can you please let me know for how long SE 485 is granted.Thankx


----------



## montynarang

Hey folks,

Can anyone please guide about the step by step process to apply for 485 SE and what documents should I attach with the form. As I have went to agent, and they demand hefty money. Similarly, due to financial crux, I'm not able to afford it. Request all people here, if anyone went through this process to help and guide me about the 485 SE, please?


----------



## ghoul

montynarang said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Can anyone please guide about the step by step process to apply for 485 SE and what documents should I attach with the form. As I have went to agent, and they demand hefty money. Similarly, due to financial crux, I'm not able to afford it. Request all people here, if anyone went through this process to help and guide me about the 485 SE, please?


The best way for you is to take a moment, read the entire post. The answer already in the post.
Cheers


----------



## taimoor saeed

I lodge visa 485 for my wife on 7 December 
Acknowledgment received on 12 December and did Medical and police clearance on 26 feb
and didn’t receive any thing from them. How much time it will take to get the visa
Thanks


----------



## hope27

ghoul said:


> montynarang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> Can anyone please guide about the step by step process to apply for 485 SE and what documents should I attach with the form. As I have went to agent, and they demand hefty money. Similarly, due to financial crux, I'm not able to afford it. Request all people here, if anyone went through this process to help and guide me about the 485 SE, please?
> 
> 
> 
> The best way for you is to take a moment, read the entire post. The answer already in the post.
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Or I believe you can read the requirements needed and how to apply at the immigration website. There are also blogs dedicated to SE 485 application.


----------



## hope27

taimoor saeed said:


> I lodge visa 485 for my wife on 7 December
> Acknowledgment received on 12 December and did Medical and police clearance on 26 feb
> and didn't receive any thing from them. How much time it will take to get the visa
> Thanks


Immi website says it takes 4-5 months now.


----------



## taimoor saeed

From now to on word I have to wait more 4 to 5 months. Or total 4 to 5 months wait


----------



## ghoul

I submitted the additional document today. Can someone share how they upload the additional document? By email or by immi account or both. 

Also if you could share how long after the submission you received the Visa would be good. How about Sunny?


----------



## sunny91

hi bro i lodge on 6 dec nd uploaded doc on 26 feb . still waiting hope for the good


----------



## sunny91

dont worry they r taking 78 to 120 days now


----------



## taimoor saeed

Yes brother . Did you apply from Australia ?


----------



## ghoul

Ok thanks mate.


----------



## taimoor saeed

Yes brother .


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Is SE 485 is granted for two years or 1 year


----------



## sunny91

yes from melbourne


----------



## hope27

ghoul said:


> I submitted the additional document today. Can someone share how they upload the additional document? By email or by immi account or both.
> 
> Also if you could share how long after the submission you received the Visa would be good. How about Sunny?


Do you have an agent? I emailed mine to my agent since she's the main point person. Then everything was uploaded to my immi account. I don't know if you can upload it by yourself since you already have the access to your visa application online.

For the waiting time, mine took 13 days (including weekends) after I submitted the documents.


----------



## ghoul

hope27 said:


> Do you have an agent? I emailed mine to my agent since she's the main point person. Then everything was uploaded to my immi account. I don't know if you can upload it by yourself since you already have the access to your visa application online.
> 
> For the waiting time, mine took 13 days (including weekends) after I submitted the documents.


Hey Hope, thank you so much, yes my agent helped me upload, now another round of waiting game..wish me luck!


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Hey guys, can I know how long will it take to get the acknowledgement for SE 485 visa?
Thanks in advance


----------



## ghoul

few days maximum.


----------



## hope27

ghoul said:


> hope27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an agent? I emailed mine to my agent since she's the main point person. Then everything was uploaded to my immi account. I don't know if you can upload it by yourself since you already have the access to your visa application online.
> 
> For the waiting time, mine took 13 days (including weekends) after I submitted the documents.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Hope, thank you so much, yes my agent helped me upload, now another round of waiting game..wish me luck!
Click to expand...

Good luck, mate! Hope you get the visa in no time. All the best!


----------



## ravi485

Hi guys,

I got my visa today. Thank you for all your support.


----------



## Sadia Arslan

Congrats ravi


----------



## Jassbains

ravi485 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my visa today. Thank you for all your support.


Congratulations ravi


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Congratzzz man. Let us know in detail when you applied and things please.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Hi Ravi,
Can I know when did you apply and when did you get the acknowledgement?


----------



## ghoul

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Hi Ravi,
> Can I know when did you apply and when did you get the acknowledgement?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xD1Dji3enC6nDcZ-XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=sharing

check here.


----------



## Samo591

ravi485 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my visa today. Thank you for all your support.


 kindly tell to everyone ur dates.. Acknowlegmnt medical visa grant dates??


----------



## Samo591

Sadia Arslan said:


> Congrats ravi


 sadia arslan any update?


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Thank you Ghoul.


----------



## Sadia Arslan

Samo591 said:


> Sadia Arslan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats ravi
> 
> 
> 
> sadia arslan any update?
Click to expand...

 no update yet


----------



## Samo591

ghoul said:


> Yaz.Shalu2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ravi,
> Can I know when did you apply and when did you get the acknowledgement?
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet... XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> check here.
Click to expand...

 thank you means current timing is now 3 months atleast....


----------



## Samo591

Sadia Arslan said:


> Samo591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadia Arslan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats ravi
> 
> 
> 
> sadia arslan any update?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no update yet
Click to expand...

 insh aa Allah soon good news ll come...


----------



## ravi485

Hi,
My application date: 14th December 2018 
Acknowledgement date: 21st December 2018
Medical request date: 13th March 2019
Medical done on : 14th March 2019
visa grant: 21st March 2019

Best of Luck Guys !!!


----------



## sunny91

hlo ravi 
bai apne visa kahan s lgweav tha ? thanks


----------



## mani12aug

Hi guys.
I'm new to this forum.
I would like to know how much does it take to get acknowledgement for 485SE visa?
My documents get delivered to them 5 days ago.
Thanks.


----------



## SupreetChahal

Hii...the acknowledgment is generally received within a week...nd overall current processing time is 3-4 months
Thnks.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Hi, on 18th of March 2019 my agent lodged my documents. But still I didn't get the acknowledgement. Its 7th day today.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Is it necessary to wait until the acknowledgement to open an immi account?


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

I got my Acknowledgement today. Alhamdulillah.


----------



## Camilaf_

Seems like they are a bit backlogged. I sent my application by post on 18th march. Delivered on 20th March. Have yet no received the acknowledge letter either


----------



## mani12aug

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> I got my Acknowledgement today. Alhamdulillah.


When your documents get delivered ?


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

On 19th of March they have received it and got the acknowledgement on 25th of March


----------



## Camilaf_

mani12aug said:


> Hi guys.
> I'm new to this forum.
> I would like to know how much does it take to get acknowledgement for 485SE visa?
> My documents get delivered to them 5 days ago.
> Thanks.


Let us know when you get yours


----------



## sunny91

i m still waiting already one months gone for the documents provided .


----------



## sunny91

i lodged on 6 dec 2018 .i call them today they told me that there is nothing like processing time for 485 . be patient and wait for it


----------



## mani12aug

sunny91 said:


> i m still waiting already one months gone for the documents provided .


You didn't get acknowledgement yet???


----------



## sunny91

done with it i got on 12 dec


----------



## Sadia Arslan

I am also waiting I applied on 13 dec


----------



## Camilaf_

Include your application dates on this form, so it's easy for everyone

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## taimoor saeed

I applied on 7 dec still waiting


----------



## mani12aug

Camilaf_ said:


> Seems like they are a bit backlogged. I sent my application by post on 18th march. Delivered on 20th March. Have yet no received the acknowledge letter either


Please let us know when you get your acknowledgement. &#128578;


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Heard from my agent today saying if you provide all the necessary document, it might take 2 months processing time.


----------



## ghoul

sunny91 said:


> i lodged on 6 dec 2018 .i call them today they told me that there is nothing like processing time for 485 . be patient and wait for it


Hey Sunny, what document they asked you to supply? What did you supply? Im still waiting seems like the waiting time getting longer everyday.


----------



## Camilaf_

mani12aug said:


> Camilaf_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they are a bit backlogged. I sent my application by post on 18th march. Delivered on 20th March. Have yet no received the acknowledge letter either
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know when you get your acknowledgement. &#128578;
Click to expand...

I will def let yous know! What exactly date did immi receive your application?


----------



## mani12aug

Camilaf_ said:


> mani12aug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camilaf_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they are a bit backlogged. I sent my application by post on 18th march. Delivered on 20th March. Have yet no received the acknowledge letter either
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know when you get your acknowledgement. &#128578;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will def let yous know! What exactly date did immi receive your application?
Click to expand...

20th March.


----------



## sunny91

they ask me to supply releationship atatement for both primary and secondary applicant on 27 feb . but my agent fails to uplaod it and auctually it was me who noticed it and asked me to uplaod it again on 14 march 2019 . and he already informed by emailing them . however in my account it wa showing futher assesement and last updated on 27 feb . i m bit worried that i dun know what they gonna do and how ong does it gonna take because next week it will be gonna 4 months .


----------



## ghoul

sunny91 said:


> they ask me to supply releationship atatement for both primary and secondary applicant on 27 feb . but my agent fails to uplaod it and auctually it was me who noticed it and asked me to uplaod it again on 14 march 2019 . and he already informed by emailing them . however in my account it wa showing futher assesement and last updated on 27 feb . i m bit worried that i dun know what they gonna do and how ong does it gonna take because next week it will be gonna 4 months .


In my immi account is still received..... not even show as further assessment.


----------



## sunny91

i got the visa


----------



## Singh.karmjit

After medical and all submitted documents how much time it take for visa application.


----------



## ghoul

sunny91 said:


> i got the visa


Congratulations Sunny!


----------



## Jassbains

sunny91 said:


> i got the visa


Congratulations sunny


----------



## taimoor saeed

Congratulations sunny . Your case officer name ?


----------



## Sadia Arslan

Congrats sunny.


----------



## Samo591

sunny91 said:


> i got the visa


congrats sunny


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Congrats sunny


----------



## sunny91

thanks guys


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

sunny91 said:


> i got the visa


Congratzzz dear


----------



## AK101

Hello, 

Can we apply for 485 subsequent entrant through immi account online? 

thanks


----------



## ghoul

AK101 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can we apply for 485 subsequent entrant through immi account online?
> 
> thanks


Nope, only paper application.


----------



## mani12aug

I got acknowledgement today.


----------



## Camilaf_

mani12aug said:


> I got acknowledgement today.


Lucky you. I haven't got it yet. &#128546;


----------



## mani12aug

Camilaf_ said:


> mani12aug said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got acknowledgement today.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you. I haven't got it yet. &#128546;
Click to expand...

You will get it by tomorrow or by Monday.
My application date was 19th March.


----------



## Camilaf_

mani12aug said:


> Camilaf_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mani12aug said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got acknowledgement today.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you. I haven't got it yet. &#128546;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will get it by tomorrow or by Monday.
> My application date was 19th March.
Click to expand...

A bit of relief there hahaha
We only on the acknowledgement part .. and already freaking out with waiting time &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## mani12aug

Camilaf_ said:


> mani12aug said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got acknowledgement today.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you. I haven't got it yet. &#128546;
Click to expand...

You will also get it by tomorrow.


----------



## Camilaf_

Got my acknowledgment 😆


----------



## dage

Camilaf_ said:


> Got my acknowledgment &#128518;


finally!


----------



## Samo591

dage said:


> Camilaf_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my acknowledgment &#128518;
> 
> 
> 
> finally!
Click to expand...

 any update dage?


----------



## mani12aug

Hi,

I got my acknowledgement mail on 28 March. But it didn't get updated on my immi account.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

mani12aug said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my acknowledgement mail on 28 March. But it didn't get updated on my immi account.


You have to enter your application number into your immi account. It comes along with your acknowledgement.


----------



## dage

Samo591 said:


> any update dage?


nothing yet


----------



## mani12aug

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> mani12aug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I got my acknowledgement mail on 28 March. But it didn't get updated on my immi account.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to enter your application number into your immi account. It comes along with your acknowledgement.
Click to expand...

Thanks shalu !!


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

mani12aug said:


> Yaz.Shalu2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mani12aug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I got my acknowledgement mail on 28 March. But it didn't get updated on my immi account.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to enter your application number into your immi account. It comes along with your acknowledgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks shalu !!
Click to expand...

You welcome &#128578;


----------



## Jass gill

How much time take to grant visa after medical ????


----------



## Samo591

dage said:


> Samo591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> any update dage?
> 
> 
> 
> nothing yet
Click to expand...

 yours n mine time frame is same just one week diffrnce


----------



## Sadia Arslan

I got visa today


----------



## Samo591

Sadia Arslan said:


> I got visa today


 congratulations sadia


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Sadia Arslan said:


> I got visa today


Congratzz..


----------



## dage

Sadia Arslan said:


> I got visa today


Congratulations!


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Congrats sadia.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Hi Jas it takes 2 weeks.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

When u did ur medical.


----------



## SupreetChahal

Congoo🤗🤗


----------



## Sadia Arslan

Thanks all


----------



## taimoor saeed

Congratulations Sadia . You are from Pakistan


----------



## ghoul

Congrats Sadia!


----------



## dage

guys, did any of you submitted bank statements to demonstrate your funds (not to prove relationships)? Do you think that's needed?


----------



## ghoul

dage said:


> guys, did any of you submitted bank statements to demonstrate your funds (not to prove relationships)? Do you think that's needed?


Hey, it is not a requested document but if you want I don't see any downside by doing so.


----------



## taimoor saeed

By the grace of almighty. I got the the visa.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Congrats taimoor. When u did with your medical.


----------



## SupreetChahal

Congratulations....could u please tell when u got ur acknowledgement and when u got ur medicl done??
Thnks.


----------



## Jassbains

SupreetChahal said:


> Congratulations....could u please tell when u got ur acknowledgement and when u got ur medicl done??
> Thnks.


Supreet i think we both gonna get our visas next week because everyone got their visas 10 weeks after the acknowledgement. I wanna ask u one thing did u uploaded all the documents or u are waiting to hear something from immigration??


----------



## dage

taimoor saeed said:


> By the grace of almighty. I got the the visa.


Congratulations taimoor!!


----------



## taimoor saeed

6 December I applied 14 acknowledgement 26 February medical. Grant 4 April


----------



## SupreetChahal

Jassbains said:


> SupreetChahal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations....could u please tell when u got ur acknowledgement and when u got ur medicl done??
> Thnks.
> 
> 
> 
> Supreet i think we both gonna get our visas next week because everyone got their visas 10 weeks after the acknowledgement. I wanna ask u one thing did u uploaded all the documents or u are waiting to hear something from immigration??
Click to expand...

Yes i am waiting for the medical request...i think now they are taking longer....else hope for the best..was your file decision ready???


----------



## Jassbains

SupreetChahal said:


> Jassbains said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SupreetChahal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations....could u please tell when u got ur acknowledgement and when u got ur medicl done??
> Thnks.
> 
> 
> 
> Supreet i think we both gonna get our visas next week because everyone got their visas 10 weeks after the acknowledgement. I wanna ask u one thing did u uploaded all the documents or u are waiting to hear something from immigration??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i am waiting for the medical request...i think now they are taking longer....else hope for the best..was your file decision ready???
Click to expand...

Yes my file was decision ready . Hope for the best.


----------



## SupreetChahal

Jassbains said:


> SupreetChahal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jassbains said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SupreetChahal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations....could u please tell when u got ur acknowledgement and when u got ur medicl done??
> Thnks.
> 
> 
> 
> Supreet i think we both gonna get our visas next week because everyone got their visas 10 weeks after the acknowledgement. I wanna ask u one thing did u uploaded all the documents or u are waiting to hear something from immigration??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes i am waiting for the medical request...i think now they are taking longer....else hope for the best..was your file decision ready???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes my file was decision ready . Hope for the best.
Click to expand...

Then most probably you would get ur visa this month. Wishing luck to all &#128077;


----------



## ghoul

Hello guys,
My Visa application granted today.
It took 94 days since I received acknowledgement. 
After I submit additional documents I waited another 20 days.
All the best to everyone!
Cheers
G


----------



## SupreetChahal

ghoul said:


> Hello guys,
> My Visa application granted today.
> It took 94 days since I received acknowledgement.
> After I submit additional documents I waited another 20 days.
> All the best to everyone!
> Cheers
> G


Great &#128077; congratulations &#128522;


----------



## Jassbains

ghoul said:


> Hello guys,
> My Visa application granted today.
> It took 94 days since I received acknowledgement.
> After I submit additional documents I waited another 20 days.
> All the best to everyone!
> Cheers
> G


Congratulations


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

ghoul said:


> Hello guys,
> My Visa application granted today.
> It took 94 days since I received acknowledgement.
> After I submit additional documents I waited another 20 days.
> All the best to everyone!
> Cheers
> G


Hey Ghoul, Congratulations... Was waiting it to hear from you for a long time. All the best for ur future


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

ghoul said:


> Hello guys,
> My Visa application granted today.
> It took 94 days since I received acknowledgement.
> After I submit additional documents I waited another 20 days.
> All the best to everyone!
> Cheers
> G


When did you do your Health Examination?


----------



## mani12aug

ghoul said:


> Hello guys,
> My Visa application granted today.
> It took 94 days since I received acknowledgement.
> After I submit additional documents I waited another 20 days.
> All the best to everyone!
> Cheers
> G


Congratulations &#127881;


----------



## ghoul

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> When did you do your Health Examination?


Thanks mate, I did the health examination before lodging the application.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

ghoul said:


> Yaz.Shalu2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you do your Health Examination?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, I did the health examination before lodging the application.
Click to expand...

Ohh!! You applied through an agent or by your own? 
If it's through an agent we should wait until they request for the Heath Examination??


----------



## Samo591

ghoul said:


> Hello guys,
> My Visa application granted today.
> It took 94 days since I received acknowledgement.
> After I submit additional documents I waited another 20 days.
> All the best to everyone!
> Cheers
> G


congratulations... Hope for the best everyone...


----------



## dage

ghoul said:


> Hello guys,
> My Visa application granted today.
> It took 94 days since I received acknowledgement.
> After I submit additional documents I waited another 20 days.
> All the best to everyone!
> Cheers
> G


wonderful news, congratulations and all the best!


----------



## hope27

ghoul said:


> Hello guys,
> My Visa application granted today.
> It took 94 days since I received acknowledgement.
> After I submit additional documents I waited another 20 days.
> All the best to everyone!
> Cheers
> G


Congratulations, Ghoul!


----------



## ghoul

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Ohh!! You applied through an agent or by your own?
> If it's through an agent we should wait until they request for the Heath Examination??


Agent, it can be done before, just ask your agent.


----------



## Abhi007

Hi guys! I applied my wife's 485 subsequent entrant visa on 28 nov, got acknowledgement on 10 Dec.Submit medical on 6 Jan. They ask about health insurance on 28 Feb. Submit same day but still waiting to hear anything from immigration, it is more than 4 months now. Any idea how long they take for visa ?


----------



## ahsan123

What is the normal procesing time these days? If it has been more time than normal prpcessing time than you can call them.


----------



## Abhi007

Their website shows 75% application processed in 4 months and 90% processed in 5 months. But most people getting their visas within 4 months


----------



## ahsan123

You should call them if it is more than 5months. They will not assist until 5 months are over.


----------



## ahsan123

You should get it soon. Dont worry.


----------



## Abhi007

Ok thanks for info. I was bit worried about visa.


----------



## dage

Jassbains said:


> Yes my file was decision ready . Hope for the best.


I'm behind you both by couple days. Reallyyyyy hoping to get the visa before Easter, as otherwise it'll be one week extra..I'm guessing department will have whole week off.


----------



## Jassbains

dage said:


> Jassbains said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my file was decision ready . Hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm behind you both by couple days. Reallyyyyy hoping to get the visa before Easter, as otherwise it'll be one week extra..I'm guessing department will have whole week off.
Click to expand...

True I'm hoping to hear good news this week!!


----------



## Abhi007

dage said:


> Jassbains said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my file was decision ready . Hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm behind you both by couple days. Reallyyyyy hoping to get the visa before Easter, as otherwise it'll be one week extra..I'm guessing department will have whole week off.
Click to expand...

 hey Dage! When did you got your acknowledgement ?


----------



## dage

Abhi007 said:


> hey Dage! When did you got your acknowledgement ?


I had to wait for my acknowledgment for almost a week. Got it on Feb 6. 
Just dropping the link to our online visa progress file:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xD1Dji3enC6nDcZ-XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit#gid=0


----------



## dage

Jassbains said:


> True I'm hoping to hear good news this week!!


Jass, nothing..?


----------



## Jassbains

dage said:


> Jassbains said:
> 
> 
> 
> True I'm hoping to hear good news this week!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jass, nothing..?
Click to expand...

Nothing yet
Seems like i have to wait till next week!!


----------



## Jass gill

Hi jass bains bro. Tuc kdo apply kita c?


----------



## Abhi007

Bro tusi kado apply kita ?


----------



## Jassbains

Jass gill said:


> Hi jass bains bro. Tuc kdo apply kita c?


28th January nu file received ho gyi c te acknowledgement letter 31st January nu ayea c


----------



## Jass gill

Bro main 3 January nu acknowledgement 7 January medical pcc and more evidence of relationship 19 march medical summit 27 march


----------



## anhdungdau

Hi everyone,

I want to know whether my wife can depend on my visa 485 (valid until Mar 2021), she is now studying ELICOS (English) and on visa 500 (valid until Oct 2022) but her uni said that her main course will be replaced by another course and she can get refund from uni, so I just have thought whether she can apply subsequent entrance to my visa 485 now or not? Is there any condition we should be mindful?
We appreciate any comment.
Thank you and have a good weekend!
Anh


----------



## dage

anhdungdau said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to know whether my wife can depend on my visa 485 (valid until Mar 2021), she is now studying ELICOS (English) and on visa 500 (valid until Oct 2022) but her uni said that her main course will be replaced by another course and she can get refund from uni, so I just have thought whether she can apply subsequent entrance to my visa 485 now or not? Is there any condition we should be mindful?
> We appreciate any comment.
> Thank you and have a good weekend!
> Anh


Hey there, I don't see why not? But it's $1.5k + medical + all the other docs and it's time consuming. If you decide to use agent's help then it's another $1.5k. But I don't know why you couldn't add her to your visa.


----------



## Jassbains

anhdungdau said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to know whether my wife can depend on my visa 485 (valid until Mar 2021), she is now studying ELICOS (English) and on visa 500 (valid until Oct 2022) but her uni said that her main course will be replaced by another course and she can get refund from uni, so I just have thought whether she can apply subsequent entrance to my visa 485 now or not? Is there any condition we should be mindful?
> We appreciate any comment.
> Thank you and have a good weekend!
> Anh


Why not
In this scenario because your wife already in Australia so now you have to pay around $765
I think u should go for it.


----------



## anhdungdau

dage said:


> Hey there, I don't see why not? But it's $1.5k + medical + all the other docs and it's time consuming. If you decide to use agent's help then it's another $1.5k. But I don't know why you couldn't add her to your visa.


Hi Dage,

Thank you for your advice. About OVHC, do we have to buy the couple package? Should I ask her OSHC for a refund at the same time?
I plan to do it by myself so is there any harm if she will be rejected? What should we be mindful?
One more information, we married and had the certificate in 2018, now we are living together.

Thank you,
Anh


----------



## Abhi007

Jass gill said:


> Bro main 3 January nu acknowledgement 7 January medical pcc and more evidence of relationship 19 march medical summit 27 march


bro meri Acknowledgement 10 Dec di ayi aa and sare docs feb last ch sibmit ho gye c but still waiting. Email kiti c ohna nu kehnde 4-5 month da processing time chal reha so wait kro.


----------



## dage

anhdungdau said:


> Hi Dage,
> 
> Thank you for your advice. About OVHC, do we have to buy the couple package? Should I ask her OSHC for a refund at the same time?
> I plan to do it by myself so is there any harm if she will be rejected? What should we be mindful?
> One more information, we married and had the certificate in 2018, now we are living together.
> 
> Thank you,
> Anh


I'm not an expert here and can't advise you about health insurance details..and of course it's doesn't look good if your visa application gets rejected, but I don't know what would be long-term consequences.

I take visa application very seriously as these records remain on your file for a long time. Requirements for her would be to have health check done, health insurance and police clearance.


----------



## Jass gill

Veere case officer da ki name aa


----------



## Jass gill

Abhi bro contact nmb snd kero


----------



## dage

translation ?


----------



## mani12aug

Hi,

I would like to know after how many days your file get decision ready, after getting acknowledgement mail.

Thanks.


----------



## Camilaf_

mani12aug said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know after how many days your file get decision ready, after getting acknowledgement mail.
> 7
> Thanks.


Mani, it seems like most cisa get a grant within 80 to 100 days.
The quickest grant lately was around 55 days.
Think they only touch the visa application around the 2 months mark after acknowledgement.


----------



## Camilaf_

Mani, 
You can check dates on the online shared document

Everyone, please add or update your details

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xD1Dji3enC6nDcZ-XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit#gid=0

Also, let respect everyone on the thread who wants information and use ENGLISH as the primary and only language.


----------



## Samo591

dage said:


> translation ?


dage he said that what is your case officer name and said that send me your contact number... N he said in punjabi language.....


----------



## Jassbains

Today gotta request for Singapore police clearance certificate.


----------



## Raj9596

*New application*

Submitted :- 11 April 2019
Acknowledge :- 15 April 2019


----------



## Singh.karmjit

How much time it take for grant after medical plz anyone let me know


----------



## chauhanmeet15

hello everyone,
im new here.
i had applied for 500SE visa on 16th july and i withdraw after long wait (10 months) my because, my wife's visa was finished on 31st march 2019.
my wife applied for TR (after study) on 3rd march from Sydney,Aus but still no response.
can anyone tell me how much time it will take for main applicant and after what should we do and how much time it will take for me (TR -depended)
i'm so frustrated coz of this long wait please anyone can help me ? 
thnx in advance


----------



## bmpatel

chauhanmeet15 said:


> hello everyone,
> im new here.
> i had applied for 500SE visa on 16th july and i withdraw after long wait (10 months) my because, my wife's visa was finished on 31st march 2019.
> my wife applied for TR (after study) on 3rd march from Sydney,Aus but still no response.
> can anyone tell me how much time it will take for main applicant and after what should we do and how much time it will take for me (TR -depended)
> i'm so frustrated coz of this long wait please anyone can help me ?
> thnx in advance


Same case is of mine. We have to wait once the main applicant gets the grant after that subsequent visa can be filed. Its probably 4-5 months more waiting


----------



## Priest_oo7

Hi guys 
My courier was delivered on 8 th April in immigration So when should I expect acknowledgement letter date.
Even I applied for 1022 form for update in my 485 file before my 485 SE file application.
Thanks


----------



## dage

Priest_oo7 said:


> Hi guys
> My courier was delivered on 8 th April in immigration So when should I expect acknowledgement letter date.
> Even I applied for 1022 form for update in my 485 file before my 485 SE file application.
> Thanks


My agent advised me to give them a call if acknowledgment is not received within 2 weeks from delivery.


----------



## chauhanmeet15

bmpatel said:


> Same case is of mine. We have to wait once the main applicant gets the grant after that subsequent visa can be filed. Its probably 4-5 months more waiting


thnx brother ..
can you tell me howmuch time it will take for main applicant to grant TR
my wife applied on 3rd march (acknowledgement date ).


----------



## Raj9596

chauhanmeet15 said:


> thnx brother ..
> can you tell me howmuch time it will take for main applicant to grant TR
> my wife applied on 3rd march (acknowledgement date ).


It takes 2-3 months for TR


----------



## chauhanmeet15

Raj9596 said:


> It takes 2-3 months for TR


thnx buddy
my wife got medical request today.


----------



## dage

chauhanmeet15 said:


> thnx buddy
> my wife got medical request today.


that was quick! good on you guys


----------



## chauhanmeet15

dage said:


> that was quick! good on you guys


yeah thnx .
hopefully ,she will get TR ASAP, so i can process my file (depended TR).


----------



## bmpatel

chauhanmeet15 said:


> thnx buddy
> my wife got medical request today.


That's great!!!!!

My husband applied on 11th march, hope he gets his medical soon


----------



## chauhanmeet15

bmpatel said:


> That's great!!!!!
> 
> My husband filed on 11th march, hope he gets his medical soon


hope for the best !!

good luck


----------



## dage

So I've been asked for additional information. 
Police clearance and more relationship proof. 

I can't believe it to be honest. All police check certificates were sent to Adelaide office together with marriage certificate. Why to attach this again??? We've been married for 6 years, came here together on joint visa.. no words.


----------



## Jassbains

dage said:


> So I've been asked for additional information.
> Police clearance and more relationship proof.
> 
> I can't believe it to be honest. All police check certificates were sent to Adelaide office together with marriage certificate. Why to attach this again??? We've been married for 6 years, came here together on joint visa.. no words.[/QUOTE
> 
> Police clearance must be provided from your country's passport regional offices because they not accepting local police station pcc.


----------



## mani12aug

dage said:


> So I've been asked for additional information.
> Police clearance and more relationship proof.
> 
> I can't believe it to be honest. All police check certificates were sent to Adelaide office together with marriage certificate. Why to attach this again??? We've been married for 6 years, came here together on joint visa.. no words.


Hey! Can you please tell me what are the evidences you have provided for your marriage apart from marriage certificate?


----------



## dage

Jassbains said:


> dage said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I've been asked for additional information.
> Police clearance and more relationship proof.
> 
> I can't believe it to be honest. All police check certificates were sent to Adelaide office together with marriage certificate. Why to attach this again??? We've been married for 6 years, came here together on joint visa.. no words.[/QUOTE
> 
> Police clearance must be provided from your country's passport regional offices because they not accepting local police station pcc.
> 
> 
> 
> We can't get police certificates from local stations, it was legit national police certificate issued by authorities. to be honest it's the only one you can get in my country and as far as I know no one ever got any issues with it. They weren't asking any information related to health insurance or health check as this info can be accessed by immi department, they only asked for paper docs that were attached together with application and I think it simply got lost somewhere.
Click to expand...


----------



## dage

mani12aug said:


> Hey! Can you please tell me what are the evidences you have provided for your marriage apart from marriage certificate?


The first time we applied for joint student visa together we attached marriage certificate and that was enough - no one ever asked to send additional proof of MARRIAGE. I don't know why it is different this time, especially having in mind that we already came here as a couple.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

dage said:


> So I've been asked for additional information.
> Police clearance and more relationship proof.
> 
> I can't believe it to be honest. All police check certificates were sent to Adelaide office together with marriage certificate. Why to attach this again??? We've been married for 6 years, came here together on joint visa.. no words.


Hey Dage, I think only marriage certificate will not be sufficient to prove you guys as couples. So you need to give them a relationship statement letter both should write 2 letters. Then send some couple pics, call history, chat history. U can mention in the letter saying that you guys were together so you don't communicate much through the phone..
Dependant visa is not like the student visa. They dig quiet alot jus to comfirm us whether we are really living together.


----------



## Abhi007

I'm waiting for visa from 10 Dec 2018. Any idea how long they gonna take for 485 subsequent entrance ?


----------



## dage

Abhi007 said:


> I'm waiting for visa from 10 Dec 2018. Any idea how long they gonna take for 485 subsequent entrance ?


If I was you I would definitely try to contact department, it's been 5 months already. 
Processing time for main applicant in Immi account today was changed to 61 to 75 days..


----------



## Abhi007

dage said:


> Abhi007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for visa from 10 Dec 2018. Any idea how long they gonna take for 485 subsequent entrance ?
> 
> 
> 
> If I was you I would definitely try to contact department, it's been 5 months already.
> Processing time for main applicant in Immi account today was changed to 61 to 75 days..
Click to expand...

I sent them email on 12 april,, they said they can't help with processing time. What should i do now ? It is 4 months and 8 days now. Really frustrated.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Don't worry. I am also waiting from Dec


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Don't worry. I am also waiting from Dec


----------



## Singh.karmjit

After submitting all documents upon request how much time it take for decision.


----------



## Abhi007

Singh.karmjit said:


> Don't worry. I am also waiting from Dec


 when did you got your acknowledgement mate ?


----------



## Singh.karmjit

I got acknowledgement on 15 Dec


----------



## Singh.karmjit

But still waiting. It's more than 4 months now.


----------



## Abhi007

Singh.karmjit said:


> But still waiting. It's more than 4 months now.


Hopefully we will get it soon.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Yeah. We will get it soon.Gud luck


----------



## Ratol

I got my acknowledgment on 1 feb and already attach marriage certificate pcc medical Nd on 17th April they ask for more relationship evidence now what we can attach and is there any chance of interview or not 
Thanks in advance 😊


----------



## Ratol

Can any one tell what additional documents I have to attach and is there any chance of interview?


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Ratol said:


> Can any one tell what additional documents I have to attach and is there any chance of interview?


Ratol, there is no any chance of interview. Additional documents for relationship would be, photos of your wedding, couple photos with family and friends, call history, chat history, relationship statement letter of both (both should write).


----------



## Ratol

Thanks alot dear


----------



## Ratol

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Ratol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any one tell what additional documents I have to attach and is there any chance of interview?
> 
> 
> 
> Ratol, there is no any chance of interview. Additional documents for relationship would be, photos of your wedding, couple photos with family and friends, call history, chat history, relationship statement letter of both (both should write).
Click to expand...

 thanks dear &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Priest_oo7

Hello guys, I did not get acknowledgement letter still. I delivered courier on 8 April
But I called immigration about process time about this one so they told me that they cannot tell me exact time. 
So what should I do now??


----------



## dage

Jassbains said:


> Today gotta request for Singapore police clearance certificate.


Jass Hi, when did you submit your additional evidences? or haven't yet?


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Hey abhi. Did you got any response so far??


----------



## Jassbains

dage said:


> Jassbains said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today gotta request for Singapore police clearance certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Jass Hi, when did you submit your additional evidences? or haven't yet?
Click to expand...

Na Singapore police clearance certificate takes about 15 working days. Still waiting to get the certificate of coc from Singapore


----------



## mani12aug

Any update from Ritu Sharma and 591Sam??


----------



## Abhi007

Singh.karmjit said:


> Hey abhi. Did you got any response so far??


 No mate! Still waiting......


----------



## Abhi007

Singh.karmjit said:


> Hey abhi. Did you got any response so far??


 What about you bro ? Any update ?


----------



## Singh.karmjit

No abhi. Nothing yet. Still waiting....I think now the processing time has increased more than 4 months.


----------



## baldur

Hi people,
My partner has got 485 visa and it expires in three years. If she submits an amendment form that she would like to show me as her partner with obviously necessary proofs and evidence, How long would it take to be processed? 
I am also in Australia, after she lodges the amendment on her visa, what visa will i be holding? My current visa is 485 too but expires in 8 months,

please share your thoughts with me. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abhi007

Singh.karmjit said:


> No abhi. Nothing yet. Still waiting....I think now the processing time has increased more than 4 months.


 But they're taking really long time for our applications,,, hope for the best


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Really. I don't know why they are taking too long?


----------



## Singh.karmjit

485 for three years???


----------



## Abhi007

Singh.karmjit said:


> Really. I don't know why they are taking too long?


 i just ring immigration regards my application, they said final assesment is done already,, just wait for decision.. but they can't help with waiting time.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Ok. Hope we will get it soon.


----------



## mani12aug

baldur said:


> Hi people,
> My partner has got 485 visa and it expires in three years. If she submits an amendment form that she would like to show me as her partner with obviously necessary proofs and evidence, How long would it take to be processed?
> I am also in Australia, after she lodges the amendment on her visa, what visa will i be holding? My current visa is 485 too but expires in 8 months,
> 
> please share your thoughts with me.
> Thanks in advance.


The current processing time for 485 subsequent entrant is 61 to 75 days.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

It depends. I don't think it's 60-75 days. I have more than 120 days but still no response


----------



## dage

mani12aug said:


> The current processing time for 485 subsequent entrant is 61 to 75 days.


I think this is the time for main applicant with online applications, not SE. as I understand we can't see processing time for SE, however, it shows that work load in department is decreasing


----------



## Abhi007

Any update karmjit ?


----------



## Singh.karmjit

No abhi😔. What about you


----------



## chauhanmeet15

is there any whatsapp group (for 485) ,so we all can do conversation and share information in better way.
if yes ! thn pls share whatsapp group link .
thank you..


----------



## Abhi007

Singh.karmjit said:


> No abhi&#128532;. What about you


Nothing yet


----------



## Abhi007

Wait for next week now... 😩


----------



## Singh.karmjit

See. How long it takes ?


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Guys I have a doubt, should we count the days from the date of application received or from the date of acknowledgement? Pls someone reply.


----------



## Abhi007

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Guys I have a doubt, should we count the days from the date of application received or from the date of acknowledgement? Pls someone reply.


 From the date of acknowledgement


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Abhi007 said:


> Yaz.Shalu2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I have a doubt, should we count the days from the date of application received or from the date of acknowledgement? Pls someone reply.
> 
> 
> 
> From the date of acknowledgement
Click to expand...

OK, Thank you Abhi


----------



## Abhi007

Any update today guys ?


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Nothing and what about you.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

How long more any idea?


----------



## Abhi007

No idea karmjit.....😩


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Any news so far for you?


----------



## Abhi007

Singh.karmjit said:


> Any news so far for you?


 No mate, nothing yet,, i think they forget about us


----------



## Singh.karmjit

I think so😔


----------



## Abhi007

I already contact with them via email and phone as well,, but still waiting,, don't know what to do know ?


----------



## Singh.karmjit

What did they said


----------



## Abhi007

They said final assesment is done but can't help with waiting time,,,, no maximum time limit for this processing.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Abhi007 said:


> They said final assesment is done but can't help with waiting time,,,, no maximum time limit for this processing.


Abhi r u planning for SE 485 post study work?? Or graduate work visa?


----------



## zelanealbana

hey ghoul, may i know that when you applied for de facto does it require to be 1 year relationship and both living together?


----------



## zelanealbana

*need advice*

i am the main applicant 485, and i want to apply my girlfriend on a subsequent entrant, we've been together for almost a year now and she is currently holding a student visa. we're not living together due to workplace reason. Is it possible she can be granted with the SE visa? thanks!


----------



## Abhi007

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Abhi007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They said final assesment is done but can't help with waiting time,,,, no maximum time limit for this processing.
> 
> 
> 
> Abhi r u planning for SE 485 post study work?? Or graduate work visa?
Click to expand...

 Graduate work, i got my acknowledgement on 10 Dec,,, still waiting......


----------



## Priest_oo7

Hello It's been 3 week already by delivered courier but no update.I didn't get acknowledgement letter. What should I do now ???


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

zelanealbana said:


> i am the main applicant 485, and i want to apply my girlfriend on a subsequent entrant, we've been together for almost a year now and she is currently holding a student visa. we're not living together due to workplace reason. Is it possible she can be granted with the SE visa? thanks!


Hey, I think you need to get some more information from an agent since, she is already in Australia and also she's a student. She will normally have TR once she completes her studies I guess.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Abhi007 said:


> Yaz.Shalu2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abhi007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They said final assesment is done but can't help with waiting time,,,, no maximum time limit for this processing.
> 
> 
> 
> Abhi r u planning for SE 485 post study work?? Or graduate work visa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Graduate work, i got my acknowledgement on 10 Dec,,, still waiting......
Click to expand...

Oh,, for graduate visa normally 4 months it takes for processing isn't it? Hopefully you will get by next week. Wish u all the best Abhi.


----------



## mani12aug

Abhi007 said:


> Yaz.Shalu2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abhi007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They said final assesment is done but can't help with waiting time,,,, no maximum time limit for this processing.
> 
> 
> 
> Abhi r u planning for SE 485 post study work?? Or graduate work visa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Graduate work, i got my acknowledgement on 10 Dec,,, still waiting......
Click to expand...

Currently graduate work visa processing time is 4-5 months.


----------



## mani12aug

Priest_oo7 said:


> Hello It's been 3 week already by delivered courier but no update.I didn't get acknowledgement letter. What should I do now ???


You should contact them.
Did you check your spam folder??


----------



## bmpatel

chauhanmeet15 said:


> yeah thnx .
> hopefully ,she will get TR ASAP, so i can process my file (depended TR).


What is the status of your wife??? did she got the visa???


----------



## Abhi007

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Abhi007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaz.Shalu2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abhi007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They said final assesment is done but can't help with waiting time,,,, no maximum time limit for this processing.
> 
> 
> 
> Abhi r u planning for SE 485 post study work?? Or graduate work visa?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Graduate work, i got my acknowledgement on 10 Dec,,, still waiting......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh,, for graduate visa normally 4 months it takes for processing isn't it? Hopefully you will get by next week. Wish u all the best Abhi.
Click to expand...

Thanks Shalu


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

mani12aug said:


> Priest_oo7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello It's been 3 week already by delivered courier but no update.I didn't get acknowledgement letter. What should I do now ???
> 
> 
> 
> You should contact them.
> Did you check your spam folder??
Click to expand...

Mani where in immi account do you find the spam folder?


----------



## Camilaf_

Everyone, please add or update your details on the spreadsheet

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xD1Dji3enC6nDcZ-XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit#gid=0


----------



## mani12aug

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> mani12aug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priest_oo7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello It's been 3 week already by delivered courier but no update.I didn't get acknowledgement letter. What should I do now ???
> 
> 
> 
> You should contact them.
> Did you check your spam folder??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mani where in immi account do you find the spam folder?
Click to expand...

Not on immi account. I was talking about Gmail spam folder.
And did you get any update on your file yet??
Do you know when the status of application changed to decision ready??


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

mani12aug said:


> Yaz.Shalu2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mani12aug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priest_oo7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello It's been 3 week already by delivered courier but no update.I didn't get acknowledgement letter. What should I do now ???
> 
> 
> 
> You should contact them.
> Did you check your spam folder??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mani where in immi account do you find the spam folder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not on immi account. I was talking about Gmail spam folder.
> And did you get any update on your file yet??
> Do you know when the status of application changed to decision ready?? /QUOTE]
> I have no idea because it still shows received in my status. Its been 42 days now. I don't know when I'll be getting my health examination.
Click to expand...


----------



## SupreetChahal

No worries...you will get it soon..we got the requests for additional info after 74 days.


----------



## Utir

I have been asked for bangalore popice clearace certificate .. so it takes 15 working days .. so waoting for the same .


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Hi abhi. Any update for you? M still wating. It's going to be 5 months now


----------



## Abhi007

Singh.karmjit said:


> Hi abhi. Any update for you? M still wating. It's going to be 5 months now


No update yet mate,,, i'm waiting as well. Did you call them ?


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

SupreetChahal said:


> No worries...you will get it soon..we got the requests for additional info after 74 days.


Thanks Chahal. Will all hope for the best.


----------



## Abhi007

Anyone got any update guys ?


----------



## Singh.karmjit

No. U mate


----------



## Abhi007

Nothing yet karmjit😩


----------



## Jassbains

Got pcc today from Singapore.


----------



## zelanealbana

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Hey, I think you need to get some more information from an agent since, she is already in Australia and also she's a student. She will normally have TR once she completes her studies I guess.


Hi thanks for the reply, but i want her to be on my visa (485) as a de facto so she can stop her student visa.


----------



## Abhi007

Any update or anyone got visa last week ?


----------



## Samo591

Got medical request and pcc and relationship evidence 2nd of may.


----------



## Abhi007

Samo591 said:


> Got medical request and pcc and relationship evidence 2nd of may.


Thanks for reply &#128522;


----------



## mani12aug

Samo591 said:


> Got medical request and pcc and relationship evidence 2nd of may.


Hey! 
Can you please tell me what are the evidences you have provided for your relationship??


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Anyone got any updates today???


----------



## alenochka24

Hey guys!
Could you please help me to clarify few things on subsequent entrant subject.
My husband is holding visa subclass 485 (granted September, 2018).
I am now in Australia on a tourisitc visa (subclass 600, without "No further stay condition") and getting ready to apply as a subsequent entrant.
As far as i understand i should submitt form 1409 by post and a list of additional documents.
During that i faced the following questions:

1. The link in the form 1409 that should provide the checklist of documents is not working. Can anyone advise with the full list of documents required (i've got criminal record check, verified the passport copy, verified the copy of the marriage contract). What else could be nesessary?
2. The fee. Should i pay the cost of 1 535 AUD (as a main applicant) or 765 AUD additional applicant charge?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Ratol

Acknowledgment date 1 feb 
Request for additional documents 16 April 
Visa grant 7 may


----------



## dage

Ratol said:


> Acknowledgment date 1 feb
> Request for additional documents 16 April
> Visa grant 7 may


Congratulations Ratol. When did you submit additional documents?


----------



## Jassbains

Ratol said:


> Acknowledgment date 1 feb
> Request for additional documents 16 April
> Visa grant 7 may


Congratulations and can u please tell me when u submitted the additional documents!


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Congrats Ratol.


----------



## SupreetChahal

Much cngrats to u.😘


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Ratol said:


> Acknowledgment date 1 feb
> Request for additional documents 16 April
> Visa grant 7 may


Congratulations Mate... GOD Bless You &#128077;.. 
What is ur visa category? Post study work or graduate work?


----------



## Ratol

dage said:


> Ratol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acknowledgment date 1 feb
> Request for additional documents 16 April
> Visa grant 7 may
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Ratol. When did you submit additional documents?
Click to expand...

I submitted all documents on 26 April


----------



## Ratol

SupreetChahal said:


> Much cngrats to u.&#128536;


Thnx dear &#128522;


----------



## mani12aug

alenochka24 said:


> Hey guys!
> Could you please help me to clarify few things on subsequent entrant subject.
> My husband is holding visa subclass 485 (granted September, 2018).
> I am now in Australia on a tourisitc visa (subclass 600, without "No further stay condition") and getting ready to apply as a subsequent entrant.
> As far as i understand i should submitt form 1409 by post and a list of additional documents.
> During that i faced the following questions:
> 
> 1. The link in the form 1409 that should provide the checklist of documents is not working. Can anyone advise with the full list of documents required (i've got criminal record check, verified the passport copy, verified the copy of the marriage contract). What else could be nesessary?
> 2. The fee. Should i pay the cost of 1 535 AUD (as a main applicant) or 765 AUD additional applicant charge?
> Thank you in advance.


Hi,

Please refer to the following link to get the information.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit#gid=154273200

And you have to pay the amount same as of the main applicant.
Thanks.


----------



## mani12aug

Ratol said:


> Acknowledgment date 1 feb
> Request for additional documents 16 April
> Visa grant 7 may


Congratulations ratol. !!!


----------



## Samo591

Congratss ratol....


----------



## Abhi007

Any update guys ?


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Nothing.Not yet.


----------



## dage

Singh.karmjit said:


> Nothing.Not yet.


Abhi, Singh, are you guys on the file? Google sheets one?


----------



## Dukenukem

Hi,

I applied for Visa 485,Post study stream as a main applicant. But I forgot to attach Form 1221 for myself. Then, CO after 60 days asked the Form 1221 which I promptly attached. Could anyone please how long it takes to make the final decision as Form 1221 was one of the main document I forgot. Thank u.


----------



## alenochka24

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Abhi007

dage said:


> Singh.karmjit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing.Not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Abhi, Singh, are you guys on the file? Google sheets one?
Click to expand...

 No mate, i added mine but someone replace it, can you please send me link for that. Thanks


----------



## hpun1989

I just checked the 485SE checklist in this post. May I ask how my partner can perform a medical check without a HAP ID (as the checklist indicated to do a medical check up before submitting to save time)?


----------



## dage

Abhi007 said:


> No mate, i added mine but someone replace it, can you please send me link for that. Thanks


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xD1Dji3enC6nDcZ-XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit#gid=0


----------



## Abhi007

dage said:


> Abhi007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No mate, i added mine but someone replace it, can you please send me link for that. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xD1Dji3enC6nDcZ-XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit#gid=0
Click to expand...

 Thanks Dage


----------



## Abhi007

I got my visa today. Acknowledgement date 10 Dec 2018. Additional docs provided on 28 feb 2019. Visa grant date 13 May 2019


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Many many congrats to you Abhi. Good luck


----------



## mani12aug

Abhi007 said:


> I got my visa today. Acknowledgement date 10 Dec 2018. Additional docs provided on 28 feb 2019. Visa grant date 13 May 2019


Congratulations &#128578;


----------



## Abhi007

Singh.karmjit said:


> Many many congrats to you Abhi. Good luck





mani12aug said:


> Abhi007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my visa today. Acknowledgement date 10 Dec 2018. Additional docs provided on 28 feb 2019. Visa grant date 13 May 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations &#128578;
Click to expand...

 Thank you both &#128522;


----------



## SupreetChahal

Many many cngrats...much happy fr u😊


----------



## Abhi007

SupreetChahal said:


> Many many cngrats...much happy fr u&#128522;


 Thank you Supreet


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Abhi007 said:


> I got my visa today. Acknowledgement date 10 Dec 2018. Additional docs provided on 28 feb 2019. Visa grant date 13 May 2019


Congratzzz and All the best Abhi.


----------



## Abhi007

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Abhi007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my visa today. Acknowledgement date 10 Dec 2018. Additional docs provided on 28 feb 2019. Visa grant date 13 May 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Congratzzz and All the best Abhi.
Click to expand...

 thank you&#128522;


----------



## Samo591

Many many congratz abhi.... Good luck... So happy for u... U got ur visa... 🙂


----------



## Srijana555

I had submitted by medicals on same day of my application. Do anyone know how many days does it take to finalise medical usually? There was some problem on my x ray and i have not got any response for further investigations.. i applied on 8th march and acknowledgement was of 14th march


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Srijana555 said:


> I had submitted by medicals on same day of my application. Do anyone know how many days does it take to finalise medical usually? There was some problem on my x ray and i have not got any response for further investigations.. i applied on 8th march and acknowledgement was of 14th march


Hey, do you have an immi account?
If you have so in that you can see whether ur health is submitted or no. However, they will not show the results of ur health in the visa progress. May be doctors may say while u doing the medical. U will get a good results soon. Dnt worry.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Guys any updates from anyone?? This is making me more stress yar... Soo worried. 😔


----------



## Camilaf_

Srijana555 said:


> I had submitted by medicals on same day of my application. Do anyone know how many days does it take to finalise medical usually? There was some problem on my x ray and i have not got any response for further investigations.. i applied on 8th march and acknowledgement was of 14th march


Check Our spreadsheet, it should give you a very good idea

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Camilaf_

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Guys any updates from anyone?? This is making me more stress yar... Soo worried. &#128532;


We should still have another 20 to 30 days untill hwe hear anything from immi


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Nothing. No updates so far


----------



## Camilaf_

Singh.karmjit said:


> Nothing. No updates so far


Hry . What are your dates? Dont seem to have you registered on our spreadsheet


----------



## Singh.karmjit

I applied on 12 December. I added but someone replaced it. 5 months completed.


----------



## Camilaf_

Singh.karmjit said:


> I applied on 12 December. I added but someone replaced it. 5 months completed.


I will add it again
What about acknowledgement date and request for more information date
Have you tried to call immi? As you have the 5 months completed, they should be able to give you some update


----------



## Camilaf_

Singh.karmjit said:


> I applied on 12 December. I added but someone replaced it. 5 months completed.


I was checking here and your situation is pretty similar to Abhi. Quite unusual tho. He received his acknowledgement on the 10th dec. Request for more info on the 28th feb. From that they took another 74 days to grant the visa. It took 154 days for approval. You are on day 153, considering that you received your acknowledgment on the same day. So hang on in there, and you should be getting your visa very soon.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Camilaf_ said:


> Yaz.Shalu2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys any updates from anyone?? This is making me more stress yar... Soo worried. &#128532;
> 
> 
> 
> We should still have another 20 to 30 days untill hwe hear anything from immi
Click to expand...

Omg.. I'm hoping and praying that it should not happen like that coz, its already gna be 2 months now. 
The processing time is 61 to 75 days. Oops... &#128532;


----------



## Priest_oo7

Guys Need help!!!
Is there any chance to get HAP ID after lodging file or will I have to wait for health assessment provide through immigration???
Provide some information. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dage

Camilaf_ said:


> I was checking here and your situation is pretty similar to Abhi. Quite unusual tho. He received his acknowledgement on the 10th dec. Request for more info on the 28th feb. From that they took another 74 days to grant the visa. It took 154 days for approval. You are on day 153, considering that you received your acknowledgment on the same day. So hang on in there, and you should be getting your visa very soon.


Singh are you waiting for the same visa stream as Abhi? Graduate work? I think it's completely normal that it takes longer. Either way, fingers crossed!!


----------



## Samo591

Camilaf_ said:


> Singh.karmjit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 12 December. I added but someone replaced it. 5 months completed.
> 
> 
> 
> I was checking here and your situation is pretty similar to Abhi. Quite unusual tho. He received his acknowledgement on the 10th dec. Request for more info on the 28th feb. From that they took another 74 days to grant the visa. It took 154 days for approval. You are on day 153, considering that you received your acknowledgment on the same day. So hang on in there, and you should be getting your visa very soon.
Click to expand...

Itsss too muchh time n that time to pas is so much panic.. But we wish n hope that every one get their visa soon...


----------



## Camilaf_

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Camilaf_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaz.Shalu2019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys any updates from anyone?? This is making me more stress yar... Soo worried. &#128532;
> 
> 
> 
> We should still have another 20 to 30 days untill hwe hear anything from immi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Omg.. I'm hoping and praying that it should not happen like that coz, its already gna be 2 months now.
> The processing time is 61 to 75 days. Oops... &#128532;
Click to expand...

There is no processing time for subsequent entrants. What we can see from previous applicants is that it takes around 70 days counting from acknowledgement for the immi to even touch your application for the first time. If your application is decision ready, you would be getting visa within 70 to 90 days. If they request more information the time goes up a little. 
You are on day 51. So it should take another 20 days to hear from immi.
It seems that it doesn't matter what stream of graduate visa the primary application has, as it is a subsequent application.


----------



## mani12aug

Priest_oo7 said:


> Guys Need help!!!
> Is there any chance to get HAP ID after lodging file or will I have to wait for health assessment provide through immigration???
> Provide some information.
> Thanks in advance.


Nope. Now immigration department will provide your HAP ID. 
When you submitted your application??


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Hello. File lodged on 12 December 

Acknowledgement date 17 December 

Request for medical on 7March
Submitted on 8 March

Request for address confirmation 2 May

Submitted on 7 Mayl


Now waiting😞😞


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Did anyone got any updates?? It's really very long time. I hope I would get visa soon but don't know when???😄😄. There is no processing time for SE. I think minimum timing is 4 - 5 months. I applied as PSW not the graduate visa.


----------



## Camilaf_

Singh.karmjit said:


> Hello. File lodged on 12 December
> 
> Acknowledgement date 17 December
> 
> Request for medical on 7March
> Submitted on 8 March
> 
> Request for address confirmation 2 May
> 
> Submitted on 7 Mayl
> 
> Now waiting&#128542;&#128542;


You were a bit unlucky. As they requested additional information twice. Average time to have visa granted is 25 days after request of additional information. 
So again you should get it very soon. 
I would be more worried if they hadnt even touched your application by now


----------



## dage

Singh.karmjit said:


> Did anyone got any updates?? It's really very long time. I hope I would get visa soon but don't know when???&#128516;&#128516;. There is no processing time for SE. I think minimum timing is 4 - 5 months. I applied as PSW not the graduate visa.


From excel spreadsheet it looks like PSW stream simply takes longer. You'll get it very soon, don't worry!


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Really it's very long time. I hope I will get it soon. 😊😊😊


----------



## mani12aug

Srijana555 said:


> I had submitted by medicals on same day of my application. Do anyone know how many days does it take to finalise medical usually? There was some problem on my x ray and i have not got any response for further investigations.. i applied on 8th march and acknowledgement was of 14th march


Please let us know when you hear from immigration department.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Singh.karmjit said:


> Really it's very long time. I hope I will get it soon. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


Hope you will get it soon. Prayers r always fr all.


----------



## Kocharmehak

Hi! My husband is on post-study work stream visa subclass 485 and I applied for my visa on 21st March and got an acknowledgement on the 3rd of April. It is a decision ready application with all supporting documents like Pcc, medical, proof of marriage, relationship letter. Is there seriously no particular processing time for SE? My immi account says is 61-75 days, is that not true?


----------



## Camilaf_

Kocharmehak said:


> Hi! My husband is on post-study work stream visa subclass 485 and I applied for my visa on 21st March and got an acknowledgement on the 3rd of April. It is a decision ready application with all supporting documents like Pcc, medical, proof of marriage, relationship letter. Is there seriously no particular processing time for SE? My immi account says is 61-75 days, is that not true?


Apparently, there is no particular processing time. 
What we can see from previous applicants is that most visas get granted within 70 to 100 days from acknowledgement date.

Have a look into our spreadsheet 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Jassbains

Visa granted today
Application date 28 January 2019
Acknowledgement date 31 January 2019
Further documents requested on 15th april 2019
Submitted on 3rd may 2019
Granted on 16 may 2019


----------



## mani12aug

Kocharmehak said:


> Hi! My husband is on post-study work stream visa subclass 485 and I applied for my visa on 21st March and got an acknowledgement on the 3rd of April. It is a decision ready application with all supporting documents like Pcc, medical, proof of marriage, relationship letter. Is there seriously no particular processing time for SE? My immi account says is 61-75 days, is that not true?


Yeah that's true.
Earlier the processing time was 78 days to 3 months and the current processing time is 61-75 days. It changes according to load of applications.


----------



## mani12aug

Jassbains said:


> Visa granted today
> Application date 28 January 2019
> Acknowledgement date 31 January 2019
> Further documents requested on 15th april 2019
> Submitted on 3rd may 2019
> Granted on 16 may 2019


Congratulations.. &#128578;


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Jassbains said:


> Visa granted today
> Application date 28 January 2019
> Acknowledgement date 31 January 2019
> Further documents requested on 15th april 2019
> Submitted on 3rd may 2019
> Granted on 16 may 2019


Wow congratulations mate.. Soo happy to hear. Wish u all the best.


----------



## dage

Jassbains said:


> Visa granted today
> Application date 28 January 2019
> Acknowledgement date 31 January 2019
> Further documents requested on 15th april 2019
> Submitted on 3rd may 2019
> Granted on 16 may 2019


Yes Jass!!!!! Congratulations, best of luck with everything!!


----------



## SupreetChahal

Visa granted today
Application date 29 jan
Acknowledgement date 31 jan
Medical req 15 april
Visa granted 16 may


----------



## dage

SupreetChahal said:


> Visa granted today
> Application date 29 jan
> Acknowledgement date 31 jan
> Medical req 15 april
> Visa granted 16 may


My oh my what a happy day! Congrats Supreet! truly happy for you


----------



## Jassbains

Thanks so much guys


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Congrats Jas and supreet. It's lovely day both of you granted their visa. Please pray for me as well.


----------



## mani12aug

SupreetChahal said:


> Visa granted today
> Application date 29 jan
> Acknowledgement date 31 jan
> Medical req 15 april
> Visa granted 16 may


Congratulations supreet. &#128578;


----------



## SupreetChahal

Singh.karmjit said:


> Congrats Jas and supreet. It's lovely day both of you granted their visa. Please pray for me as well.


Of course...u will get it soon..don't lose hope&#128077;


----------



## SupreetChahal

Thankyou much guys


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

SupreetChahal said:


> Visa granted today
> Application date 29 jan
> Acknowledgement date 31 jan
> Medical req 15 april
> Visa granted 16 may


Wow.... Congratulations mate. Wish u all the best for ur bright future.


----------



## Samo591

SupreetChahal said:


> Thankyou much guys


congratulation supreet....


----------



## Samo591

Jassbains said:


> Visa granted today
> Application date 28 January 2019
> Acknowledgement date 31 January 2019
> Further documents requested on 15th april 2019
> Submitted on 3rd may 2019
> Granted on 16 may 2019


congratulation jass...


----------



## Jassbains

Thanks so much guys


----------



## maureen anciano

Hello everyone. I need you help please.

I am currently holding touristvisa 600 with condition to exit every 3 months - Im in Australiaat the moment and will need to exit by June 1 2019.

I already applied 485 as a SE and receivedmy acknowledgement letter. However, I did not received a bridging visa. 
My concern is;
1. Do I have to exit Australia by June 1 to comply with my tourist visa?
2. Am I able to re entry to Australia if I do?
3. Should I receive a bridging visa along withmy acknowledgement as I am an onshore applicant?

Thank you and hoping for your advise.


----------



## Kocharmehak

mani12aug said:


> Yeah that's true.
> Earlier the processing time was 78 days to 3 months and the current processing time is 61-75 days. It changes according to load of applications.


Till when was the processing time 78 days to 3 months? 
Lets hope they stick to the current processing time in our cases. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dage

maureen anciano said:


> Hello everyone. I need you help please.
> 
> I am currently holding touristvisa 600 with condition to exit every 3 months - Im in Australiaat the moment and will need to exit by June 1 2019.
> 
> I already applied 485 as a SE and receivedmy acknowledgement letter. However, I did not received a bridging visa.
> My concern is;
> 1. Do I have to exit Australia by June 1 to comply with my tourist visa?
> 2. Am I able to re entry to Australia if I do?
> 3. Should I receive a bridging visa along withmy acknowledgement as I am an onshore applicant?
> 
> Thank you and hoping for your advise.


Hi Maureen, I'll reply from my personal experience as I also applied for 485 (primary applicant though) from tourist visa. 
I never received bridging visa letter as well, but you can find your visa conditions on Vevo page. Once your tourist visa ends on June 1st you will be automatically put on bridging visa (waiting for 485). You won't be able to work until 485 approved, but you don't have to leave the country.

Actually, I myself wanted to wait for grant letter while at home, but was advised by my lawyer not do so. There's no official reason for that, but she recommended not to travel back and forth and just wait on shore until visa is approved.

I don't know if conditions are different for SE and primary applicants, but that was my case. Also, be aware that people here are not immigration advisors, everyone's just sharing their experiences and not all of them are suitable for your case. Hope that helps, take care.


----------



## maureen anciano

dage said:


> maureen anciano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I need you help please.
> 
> I am currently holding touristvisa 600 with condition to exit every 3 months - Im in Australiaat the moment and will need to exit by June 1 2019.
> 
> I already applied 485 as a SE and receivedmy acknowledgement letter. However, I did not received a bridging visa.
> My concern is;
> 1. Do I have to exit Australia by June 1 to comply with my tourist visa?
> 2. Am I able to re entry to Australia if I do?
> 3. Should I receive a bridging visa along withmy acknowledgement as I am an onshore applicant?
> 
> Thank you and hoping for your advise.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Maureen, I'll reply from my personal experience as I also applied for 485 (primary applicant though) from tourist visa.
> I never received bridging visa letter as well, but you can find your visa conditions on Vevo page. Once your tourist visa ends on June 1st you will be automatically put on bridging visa (waiting for 485). You won't be able to work until 485 approved, but you don't have to leave the country.
> 
> Actually, I myself wanted to wait for grant letter while at home, but was advised by my lawyer not do so. There's no official reason for that, but she recommended not to travel back and forth and just wait on shore until visa is approved.
> 
> I don't know if conditions are different for SE and primary applicants, but that was my case. Also, be aware that people here are not immigration advisors, everyone's just sharing their experiences and not all of them are suitable for your case. Hope that helps, take care.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply. The problem is, my tourist visa is valid until august but since i've been here for almost 3 months, i am planning to exit to comply with my visa condition then go back onshore again. Its too complicated now as i am running out of time and it is really hard to contact immigration by phone. I am just hoping that I am not gonna violate any rules on my application as SE on 485 by going home.


----------



## dage

maureen anciano said:


> Thanks for your reply. The problem is, my tourist visa is valid until august but since i've been here for almost 3 months, i am planning to exit to comply with my visa condition then go back onshore again. Its too complicated now as i am running out of time and it is really hard to contact immigration by phone. I am just hoping that I am not gonna violate any rules on my application as SE on 485 by going home.


Ok I'm not sure what 600 conditions are, but I was on e-visitor. It was valid for 1 year, with 3 entries for up to 3 months to stay in Australia. I was on 485 bridging visa after my first visit for 3 months, not after the whole year.


----------



## maureen anciano

dage said:


> maureen anciano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. The problem is, my tourist visa is valid until august but since i've been here for almost 3 months, i am planning to exit to comply with my visa condition then go back onshore again. Its too complicated now as i am running out of time and it is really hard to contact immigration by phone. I am just hoping that I am not gonna violate any rules on my application as SE on 485 by going home.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'm not sure what 600 conditions are, but I was on e-visitor. It was valid for 1 year, with 3 entries for up to 3 months to stay in Australia. I was on 485 bridging visa after my first visit for 3 months, not after the whole year.
Click to expand...

I will try to call immigration on Monday and hopefully they will grant me bridging visa whilst waiting for 485. Thank you so much for you time. Same as mine valid for 1 year and have to exit every 3 months.


----------



## dage

maureen anciano said:


> I will try to call immigration on Monday and hopefully they will grant me bridging visa whilst waiting for 485. Thank you so much for you time. Same as mine valid for 1 year and have to exit every 3 months.


yes sure, but IMO you'll automatically be on bridging visa after June 1st. but it's better to double check of course


----------



## Camilaf_

For all the new people,

please add your application to our spreadsheet, it contains valuable information about current processing time based on previous applications

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xD1Dji3enC6nDcZ-XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Ilyas786

Hi all,
I applied 485 SE for my wife, acknowledge 8th April 2019. (41 Days)
Medical not yet requested, wondering to apply for Visitor Visa for her.
Should I go for?


----------



## Upenthapa

its better for you to do medical after lodging your application yourself without being requested as it saves and reduces your processing time .


----------



## Priest_oo7

How can we do that??


----------



## Priest_oo7

Upenthapa said:


> its better for you to do medical after lodging your application yourself without being requested as it saves and reduces your processing time .


How can we do that??


----------



## Upenthapa

Priest_oo7 said:


> Upenthapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> its better for you to do medical after lodging your application yourself without being requested as it saves and reduces your processing time .
> 
> 
> 
> How can we do that??
Click to expand...

I lodge my application through immigration agent so they provided me HAP ID after lodgement .
I lodged my visa on 17 April and did medical on 20th April


----------



## sakshi02

any updates??


----------



## Singh.karmjit

No updates so far? Did anyone got any updates?


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Did anyone got any updates???


----------



## dage

Visa granted today!
Application date 1 Feb
Acknowledgement date 6 Feb (department acknowledged that application was received on 1 Feb)
Additional info request 18 Apr
Visa granted 22 May


----------



## Samo591

dage said:


> Visa granted today!
> Application date 1 Feb
> Acknowledgement date 6 Feb (department acknowledged that application was received on 1 Feb)
> Additional info request 18 Apr
> Visa granted 22 May


Congratulations dage.... &#128578;


----------



## Samo591

Visa granted today!
Application date :6 Feb
Acknowledgement date :11 Feb
Additional info request: 23Apr
Submitted : 9may 
Visa granted today: 22 May


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Congratulations Dage and Sam.... Soo happy for u guys... Wish u all the very best.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Congrats Dage and Sam. Happy for both of you. I am still waiting. Don't know when I will be granted


----------



## Samo591

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Congratulations Dage and Sam.... Soo happy for u guys... Wish u all the very best.


 thank you so much shalu...


----------



## dage

Singh.karmjit said:


> Congrats Dage and Sam. Happy for both of you. I am still waiting. Don't know when I will be granted


This or next week Singh. Best of luck!


----------



## Samo591

Singh.karmjit said:


> Congrats Dage and Sam. Happy for both of you. I am still waiting. Don't know when I will be granted


 thank you so much and soon u ll grant ur visa have faith &#128578;


----------



## sakshi02

Visa granted !!
Application date 31 jan
Acknowledgement date 4 Feb
Additional info request 16 Apr
Visa granted 22 May
Total 107 days


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Congrats sakshi. Good luck


----------



## sakshi02

you should call and ask about your visa. Thats what we did and just after 5 min we got the mail


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Hi sakshi. Did you call to immigration today??


----------



## Camilaf_

Hey. Don't panic. You should get an answer in 10 to 15 days. If u have a look, you will see that they usually grant visa + - 30 days after request for more information. you are on day 20.


----------



## sakshi02

Singh.karmjit said:


> Hi sakshi. Did you call to immigration today??


 yes we did and you should too. The amount of time they have taken for your Visa is a lot


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Yes. This is too much time and already 6 months.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Did you talk to immigration officer


----------



## mani12aug

Congratulations dage and Sam.. !! 🙂


----------



## sakshi02

Singh.karmjit said:


> Did you talk to immigration officer


 just call there and tell them your situation. The lady who picked our call checked our application and told us to wait. But we got the mail within 5 min


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Thankx sakshi. I will call them


----------



## Samo591

mani12aug said:


> Congratulations dage and Sam.. !! &#128578;Thank you so much mani..
> Bst of luck everyone...
> U all get ur visa soon n on time dont panic just have faith n wait... &#128578;


----------



## Ilyas786

How can we do medical ? After lodging file...


----------



## Ilyas786

In order to save time and make it decision ready..... let me know please.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Camilaf you got ur visa yesterday? I mean on 22nd of May? It shows like that in the sheet... 🤔


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Hi Ilyas, I'm not sure about doing medical after lodging the visa. I think u need to contact ur agent for that.. If not u need to wait until they request for the medical. They will request once they open ur file. Don't worry wait faithfully... All the best


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Hi Camilaf. Did you grant your visa yesterday??


----------



## Singh.karmjit

It's showing on sheet.


----------



## Camilaf_

Singh.karmjit said:


> Hi Camilaf. Did you grant your visa yesterday??


Haahaha wish I had.
Dont know why It was updated. I changed it


----------



## Priest_oo7

They have increased processing time 67 days to 4 months.


----------



## Camilaf_

Priest_oo7 said:


> They have increased processing time 67 days to 4 months.


There is NO processing time for subsequent entrants.

We can only guess based on those numbers. Changes on processing times tend to be due to the number of existing applications.


----------



## SBRAR

Hi Everyone 
I applied my wife 485 subsequent entrant visa on 1st May and got acknowledgment on 3rd May. I have one question my 485 visa is going expire on 28 Aug 2019. Can I apply her visitor visa. Thanks in advance


----------



## Camilaf_

Srijana555 said:


> I had submitted by medicals on same day of my application. Do anyone know how many days does it take to finalise medical usually? There was some problem on my x ray and i have not got any response for further investigations.. i applied on 8th march and acknowledgement was of 14th march


Hey. You should be the next to receive news from Immi. Let us know if you get a direct grant or request for more information. We would appreciate it! Cheers


----------



## Camilaf_

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## kamkaim

bro you should definitely apply for visitors visa before the processing time is more then 3 months and your visa is almost finished 
best of luck


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Did anyone got any update today?


----------



## Srijana555

I got my visa on 14th may.. I was having problem in loging in so i was unable to post


----------



## bmpatel

Srijana555 said:


> I got my visa on 14th may.. I was having problem in loging in so i was unable to post


@Srijana555 from where have you applied??? which country??


----------



## mani12aug

Srijana555 said:


> I got my visa on 14th may.. I was having problem in loging in so i was unable to post


Congratulations &#128522;


----------



## Srijana555

bmpatel said:


> Srijana555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my visa on 14th may.. I was having problem in loging in so i was unable to post
> 
> 
> 
> @Srijana555 from where have you applied??? which country??[/QUOTE i applied from Nepal
Click to expand...


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Congrats mate. U got your visa very quickly. Wish you good luck.😊😊😊😊😊😊


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Did you got request for any additional documents. If got, then when???


----------



## Camilaf_

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Hi Ilyas, I'm not sure about doing medical after lodging the visa. I think u need to contact ur agent for that.. If not u need to wait until they request for the medical. They will request once they open ur file. Don't worry wait faithfully... All the best


That leaves you for the next to hear from immi Yaz. Good luck!



Srijana555 said:


> I got my visa on 14th may.. I was having problem in loging in so i was unable to post


Congrats Srijana! Thanks for updating us!


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Thanks Mate... Hoping for the best soon.... Good Luck to all...


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Singh.karmjit said:


> Congrats mate. U got your visa very quickly. Wish you good luck.&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


Hi Karmjit, did you call the immigration?? Since, for u it takes a long time.. Waiting to hear from u soon... Good luck mate... God bless...


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Hi mate. Yes I called them but they said they can't help with processing time. I think they have forget me. It's already six month and very difficult to wait for such a long time.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Singh.karmjit said:


> Hi mate. Yes I called them but they said they can't help with processing time. I think they have forget me. It's already six month and very difficult to wait for such a long time.


I can hardly understand ur feelings... Dnt worry. Pray for the best... Best thing comes in the right time... U will get it soon mate... Will pray for u.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Thank you very much shalu.. Gud luck to you as well. See when I get grant.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Thank you very much shalu.. Gud luck to you as well. See when I get grant.


----------



## mani12aug

Visa granted today : 28 may 2019
Application date : 19 March 2019
Acknowledgement date : 28 March 2019
Total days : 71 days from the date of application.


----------



## Camilaf_

mani12aug said:


> Visa granted today : 28 may 2019
> Application date : 19 March 2019
> Acknowledgement date : 28 March 2019
> Total days : 71 days from the date of application.


Thats great, mani! Congrats!

What visa stream was the main applicant?

Getting close noww &#128513;


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Congrats mate. You got it exactly within the timeframe. 😄😄😄


----------



## mani12aug

Camilaf_ said:


> mani12aug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa granted today : 28 may 2019
> Application date : 19 March 2019
> Acknowledgement date : 28 March 2019
> Total days : 71 days from the date of application.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats great, mani! Congrats!
> 
> What visa stream was the main applicant?
> 
> Getting close noww &#128513;
Click to expand...

Thanks mate&#128522;


----------



## mani12aug

Singh.karmjit said:


> Congrats mate. You got it exactly within the timeframe. &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


Yeah. Thank you so much &#128522;


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

mani12aug said:


> Visa granted today : 28 may 2019
> Application date : 19 March 2019
> Acknowledgement date : 28 March 2019
> Total days : 71 days from the date of application.


Omg.... Congratulations Mani.. Good luck man.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Requested for Medical today. 😍😍😍


----------



## Camilaf_

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## mani12aug

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> mani12aug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa granted today : 28 may 2019
> Application date : 19 March 2019
> Acknowledgement date : 28 March 2019
> Total days : 71 days from the date of application.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg.... Congratulations Mani.. Good luck man.
Click to expand...




Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Requested for Medical today. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Thanks shalu&#128522;
And you will also get your visa soon.
Good luck &#128077;


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Thank u soo much Mani


----------



## Camilaf_

Kocharmehak said:


> Hi! My husband is on post-study work stream visa subclass 485 and I applied for my visa on 21st March and got an acknowledgement on the 3rd of April. It is a decision ready application with all supporting documents like Pcc, medical, proof of marriage, relationship letter. Is there seriously no particular processing time for SE? My immi account says is 61-75 days, is that not true?


Kochar, we next &#128514;&#128514; keep us updated, yeah! Cheers


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Thank you shalu for updating us.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

No Mehak. There is no processing time for 485 SE as I am still waiting from December


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Did anyone got any update today??!


----------



## Camilaf_

Just got visa granted! 🎉🎉🎆
No additional info requested


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Camilaf_ said:


> Just got visa granted! &#127881;&#127881;&#127878;
> No additional info requested


Wow...... Congratulations Camilaf.... I wish u all the very best.... Enjoy &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;....
Everyone hope for the best.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Hi Camilaf. Congratulation🎉🎉🎉🎉.Gud luck


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Just pray for me. For me.its really very long time and now it's one month I have given them update. Don't know what to do 😞😞😞😞


----------



## mani12aug

Camilaf_ said:


> Just got visa granted! &#127881;&#127881;&#127878;
> No additional info requested


Congratulations&#128522;


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Mehak u got your visa granted?? Showing on the sheet.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

What about me??? I applied in 13 Dec 2018. So long time😔😔😔


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

I'm so worried about u Karmjit... Don't worry... U will get it soon....


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Thank you Shalu for worrying about me. It's almost 1 month for giving update to immi


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Singh.karmjit said:


> Thank you Shalu for worrying about me. It's almost 1 month for giving update to immi


Hmm.. I can understand. Don't worry mate... I know the pressure ur undergoing and its been a long time... Jus pray..


----------



## Camilaf_

Singh.karmjit said:


> Just pray for me. For me.its really very long time and now it's one month I have given them update. Don't know what to do &#128542;&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;


Hey. You will hear from them in the next few days. Don't you worry.
I can only imagine how hard all the wait has been, but you almost getting to the 30 days mark. You were just unlucky to get asked for more information twice. 
By the end of next week you shud b getting the visa grant 
All the best


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Thank you Camilaf. I hope next week I will get


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Mehak have you granted visa yesterday?? You got wxactly within 2 months.


----------



## SBRAR

Camilaf_ said:


> Just got visa granted! &#127881;&#127881;&#127878;
> No additional info requested


Hi Camilaf 
Could you tell me please how many days they took for change status from received to processing.
Thanks


----------



## Camilaf_

SBRAR said:


> Camilaf_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got visa granted! &#127881;&#127881;&#127878;
> No additional info requested
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Camilaf
> Could you tell me please how many days they took for change status from received to processing.
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I got a direct grant. It took 61 days from acknowledgement date.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Hi guys, I did my medicals and submitted it on 31st of May, it shows in my immi account "Health clearance provided - no action required". Can anyone please tell me, whether are they OK with the medical? Or they will ask to refer again?? Pls reply..
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Shalu I think it's okay but still u need to check with the immi on Monday for avoiding further delays.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Singh.karmjit said:


> Shalu I think it's okay but still u need to check with the immi on Monday for avoiding further delays.


For sure, thanks Karmjit...


----------



## rmandaya5

Hi All,

Got my Visa Grant today after 58 days from Acknowledgment.

Visa submitted - April 1 
Visa Acknowledgment - April 4
Visa Grant - June 1

Hope you guys get your visa soon 💓


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

rmandaya5 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my Visa Grant today after 58 days from Acknowledgment.
> 
> Visa submitted - April 1
> Visa Acknowledgment - April 4
> Visa Grant - June 1
> 
> Hope you guys get your visa soon &#128147;


Wow... On a Saturday??? That's good to hear...
All the best buddy.. Good luck.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi shalu no update waiting ...


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi is your visa 485 se ?? You got really soon you are so lucky


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Hi is your visa 485 se ?? You got really soon you are so lucky


You too will hear soon Gowthami.. See now applications r getting processed soon... 
I pray all should get soon... Specially Karmjit and u now


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Congrats mate. You so lucky that you got in Saturday ??😊😊😊. Wish me good luck now.


----------



## rmandaya5

Yes at 8:15am got my visa yesterday hope you guys got yours soon!


----------



## Singh.karmjit

8:15 am ??? This means immigration also opens on saturday


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Thnq u shalu wish you the same hope your visa will be grant soon and be ready to fly😊


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi Mehak did you get any update ??


----------



## Singh.karmjit

I think Mehak already got the visa. It's on the sheet


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi karmjit can you please share the link of sheet


----------



## Singh.karmjit

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=drivesdk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ilyas786

Application update: request for medical after 58 days of acknowledgement.


----------



## Dukenukem

Hi guys,

I appreciate if you help me. I applied for 485 visa post study as the main applicant on 6tt of Mars. After 56 days I was asked to attach form 1221 that I forgot to attach on 1 May. I attached 1221 at the same day. I did not get any notification after 34 days. Is it common or shall I call the immigration to follow up my case. Thank you in advance for helping me.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi can any one tell me what is relationship evidence


----------



## Singh.karmjit

It's like marriage certificate, marriage photos, joint account of couple, what'sapp chat history or calls.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Gowthami did you include all of them in applictaion


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi karmjit yes but except joint account we dont have joint account as we both live together only 10 days after marriage and my husband left india is it compulsory to have joint account


----------



## Singh.karmjit

No dear. It's not mandatory it's just an evidence. Dont worry .


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Ok thnq u karmjit I have submitted all except medical can I do it now and attach to application before they open my file??


----------



## bmpatel

Hie, would like to know whether we get the grant (SE 485) from Adelaide where we post the hard copies or from Delhi High Comm.????


----------



## sweta

my acknowledgement letter was received on 2 May 2019. My agent said me to do medical once i am asked for it. today is 3rd june . should i do my medical prior to the immigration asking for it? and why do agent tell us not to do medical until the CO asks for it?


----------



## sweta

congrats . did you do medical before or after the CO asked you?


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Karmjit, I wish to know what does ur immi account status show u?


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi shalu how can we check our immi account


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Bmpatel we get the grant from Adelaide office


----------



## Singh.karmjit

No Shalu. I can't check my immi status. I applied through lawyer. 😞😞.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Don't know what to do. Even now it's more than one month after they requested for further information.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Hi,
Open an immi acc. There u gv ur reference number which u have in ur acknowledgement letter, then ur name and then ur passport number. 
Then automatically it will show ur application status.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

sweta said:


> my acknowledgement letter was received on 2 May 2019. My agent said me to do medical once i am asked for it. today is 3rd june . should i do my medical prior to the immigration asking for it? and why do agent tell us not to do medical until the CO asks for it?


Hi sweta, you should have done it before the lodgement of ur application. I don't think so u can do it after. If so, u have to wait until they ask for it. 
Agents r always the same. Same thing happened to me. Don't worry. Time flies.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi shalu my Visa type is paper based I have also a doubt that paper based visa takes more processing time


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Hi shalu my Visa type is paper based I have also a doubt that paper based visa takes more processing time


No dear, SE 485 is not an online lodgement. That will be sent to them through post. Which means u have to fill the details and sign everything through paper.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Shalu it asks for user name and paasword


----------



## Camilaf_

Singh.karmjit said:


> Shalu it asks for user name and paasword


Create a new immi account from scratch. Then you import you visa application to it. 
The status of my one didnt change. From received, it went to finalised. 
You can also check all messages received.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Hi Camilaf. If I import visa application here will it transfer my file here


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Singh.karmjit said:


> Hi Camilaf. If I import visa application here will it transfer my file here


Not here. U should import it in the immi account...


----------



## Singh.karmjit

ok. If I import my file in immi account will it transfer my file from the lawyers account


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Singh.karmjit said:


> ok. If I import my file in immi account will it transfer my file from the lawyers account


Yes it will. As ur file is same. It will show the same for u and also fr ur lawyer..


----------



## Camilaf_

Paper application
You can import a paper visa application into your ImmiAccount if:

you have submitted a paper application, and
the type of application is also available online, and
we are still processing your application
To import a paper application:

log in to ImmiAccount 
select 'Import Application'
enter the Application ID, date of birth, travel document number and country for the main applicant 
select 'Confirm'
The imported application will show in your ImmiAccount.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi mono did you get any update?? Rply me


----------



## Venkat49

485 subsequent entrant acknowledgement received -10 April 2019
Grant date -4 June 2019


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Congrats venkat did you submit your medical at the time of application


----------



## Venkat49

Did medicals before lodging application


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Congrats venkat 😊


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Congrats mate.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

If I import my file then will there be no role of the lawyer??


----------



## Singh.karmjit

I don't know what to do. Really very long time for me??


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Dont worry karmjit call to your lawyer did academic documents need to be submitted for 485 se


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Did academic documents are required for 485 se


----------



## Singh.karmjit

No manu. There is no need of academics


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Thanq u karmjit did you call to your lawyer what did he said why it is taking too long for you


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Venkat49 said:


> Did medicals before lodging application


Congratulations... Good luck mate...


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Hi Shalu. Have your medical is finally submitted


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Singh.karmjit said:


> Hi Shalu. Have your medical is finally submitted


Yes it was submitted on 31st of May. 
And my immi acc status shows "further assessment" for past 3 days.. Waiting for a good response soon., &#128533;


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Karmjit did u try the immi account?


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Shalu I created it but I have not imported file coz I am not sure if I transfer my file then later on can lawyer access to the file or no. Can you please let me know


----------



## Shristigiri

How much time does it take to get visa these days?before the lodgment I have done my medical as well.my acknowledged was on 16april?upto which date visa have been given?


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi giri I am also waiting for response my acknowledgment is done on 17th april hopefully we will get by this weekend


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Singh.karmjit said:


> Shalu I created it but I have not imported file coz I am not sure if I transfer my file then later on can lawyer access to the file or no. Can you please let me know


Hi, u don't wanna worry regarding that. Because me and my husband look for the same visa file from both the phone. He is frm Aus and I'm in my country. 
So no need to worry. It will not create any problem.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Shristigiri said:


> How much time does it take to get visa these days?before the lodgment I have done my medical as well.my acknowledged was on 16april?upto which date visa have been given?


Hi... Nw a days processing time is 65 days to 4 months. Bt time is not a matter over here. Matter is when they are gona open our file in order. Don't worry. As u have done the medical before hand. U will get a good news soon. Good luck.


----------



## Shristigiri

Hope to listen soon thank u


----------



## Shristigiri

Hope our visa will get soon by this weekend


----------



## bmpatel

Hie, how much time it takes to get the acknowledgement. I have couriered on 31st May??


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

bmpatel said:


> Hie, how much time it takes to get the acknowledgement. I have couriered on 31st May??


Hi, most of them receive it with a week.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Shristigiri said:


> Hope our visa will get soon by this weekend


Thank u shiristi. &#128522;


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Did any one got update??


----------



## Shristigiri

No gowthami what abt urs??


----------



## Shristigiri

Any update today??


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

No shirstigiri waiting... I will get an update after yours only because mine is 17april you are before me so plz rply if you get any update 😊


----------



## Shristigiri

Ok gowthami .


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Any update today??


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi shristigiri did you get any update today because 18th April meera in list got update for pcc request I did not get any mail up to now did you get any mail shiristigiri??


----------



## Shristigiri

No gowthami manubolu not yet ya i see the list no any update yet


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi shirstigiri got update for medicals


----------



## Shristigiri

No what about urs??


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

I got medical request


----------



## Shristigiri

Ohh good to hear about it.i have already done my medical before the lodgement.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hope your visa will be granted soon all the best😊


----------



## Shristigiri

Thank u and same to u gowthami.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

You guys lucky. You are getting requested information very quickly. They have forgetten me😜


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

This week no grant for anyone??? 🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Upenthapa

I got visa today 
Lodge on 16 April 2019 
Acknowledgement on 22 April 2019 
Hope all of you guys get visa soon .
Best wishes .


----------



## Priest_oo7

Congratulations


----------



## Raj9596

Upenthapa said:


> I got visa today
> Lodge on 16 April 2019
> Acknowledgement on 22 April 2019
> Hope all of you guys get visa soon .
> Best wishes .


My Acknowledgement is 15th April still did not received anything.


----------



## Priest_oo7

Raj9596 said:


> Upenthapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got visa today
> Lodge on 16 April 2019
> Acknowledgement on 22 April 2019
> Hope all of you guys get visa soon .
> Best wishes .
> 
> 
> 
> My Acknowledgement is 15th April still did not received anything.
Click to expand...

U Wii get soon !! May be Tuesday Wednesday


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Did you submitted your medicals


----------



## Upenthapa

Raj9596 said:


> Upenthapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got visa today
> Lodge on 16 April 2019
> Acknowledgement on 22 April 2019
> Hope all of you guys get visa soon .
> Best wishes .
> 
> 
> 
> My Acknowledgement is 15th April still did not received anything.
Click to expand...

Mine was decision ready document 
Maybe you will get next week 
Hope you get your visa soon


----------



## Upenthapa

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Did you submitted your medicals


I did medical while lodging the application


----------



## Upenthapa

Priest_oo7 said:


> Congratulations


 thank you 
Best wishes for all of you guys


----------



## Shristigiri

My acknowledgment is on 16 but I dint get it


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Now three days more to wait. See when I will get visa. Completing 6 months next week.😞😞


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Gowthami
Hey!! I said, once ur medical is done they will submit the results through online. Okey. Those results will be checked by the panel of doctors in Australia as well. They will give the results. Whether our medical os good or no. After that, the results will be shown in our immi account. If u don't have the immi ur agent will tell u, whether ur OK with the medical or no.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Ok thanq u shalu


----------



## Raj9596

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Did you submitted your medicals


mine is also decision ready.....unless they ask for more relationship evidance


----------



## Ram6709

How long it takes to grant visa after medical us submitted?


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

When did your medicals submitted


----------



## Ram6709

Medical was done on 19 March !


----------



## Singh.karmjit

When u got acknowledgment


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Normally it takes one month after submitting any documents


----------



## Ram6709

I got my acknowledgment on 15 of March !


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Ram Ur medical was on 19 March or 19 May??


----------



## Ram6709

It was done on 19th of May, Karamjit.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Then u can expect it around 19 of June more or less days.


----------



## Shristigiri

Anybody got visa of 16 and 17 April?


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

I got medical request my acknowledgment is 17april


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Today is public holiday in Australia. So immi is off today


----------



## Shristigiri

I don’t think soo karamjit immi account is running today?whats today?


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Yes today is holiday in Australia they won't work


----------



## Priest_oo7

Any update guys ???


----------



## Priest_oo7

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

No yar.. No updates yet 😒😒😒


----------



## Shristigiri

My acknowledgement was on 16th April still no any update.what about u guys??


----------



## Singh.karmjit

No update? So long time


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Karmjit, did u try immi account?
Or did u contact ur lawyer?
Its vry long.. I get very nervous when I see ur time period.. I'm hoping for a positive reply for all of us.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

I contacted lawyer. They did emails to the immi. I am so upset. It's really very hard if you wait forlast 6 month. Don't know what to do now??


----------



## Raj9596

Shristigiri said:


> My acknowledgement was on 16th April still no any update.what about u guys??


mine is 15th April...Still no update today


----------



## SBRAR

Raj9596 said:


> Shristigiri said:
> 
> 
> 
> My acknowledgement was on 16th April still no any update.what about u guys??
> 
> 
> 
> mine is 15th April...Still no update today
Click to expand...

Hi 
Raj and Shrisrigiri
Could you tell me you guys got any update on your immi account from received to next stage, if you got could you tell how many days they to that Updation.
Thanks


----------



## Raj9596

SBRAR said:


> Hi
> Raj and Shrisrigiri
> Could you tell me you guys got any update on your immi account from received to next stage, if you got could you tell how many days they to that Updation.
> Thanks


I just checked....It shows recieved only...Other guy had 22 april still got visa and other people after me also got medical request...but I didn't get anything....


----------



## Shristigiri

I also get the same received .raj if you get plz update me too


----------



## Shristigiri

Why 15 and 16 April dint get any update in google sheet 23april had already got the visa??


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Don't worry. It all depends on immigration officer.look at me. Waiting from December


----------



## Priest_oo7

I got request more information required.But when I opened checklist and request pdf than it was the medical all that they are asking .
May be they are asking medical examination like this way !!!


----------



## Raj9596

Shristigiri said:


> I also get the same received .raj if you get plz update me too


I callled them today and they check and said its under processing. She said individual application has individual processing time. So just wait till maximum processing time...

Shristigiri please update me if you get...


----------



## Priest_oo7

How much average time after medical to get visa??
My file is under initial assessment. But I got medical req today.
Thanks


----------



## Singh.karmjit

These days it's taking too much time 
If immi ask more information. It may be more than one month. Can't say anything.


----------



## Ram6709

Finally Visa granted !
Lodged :8 march 
Acknowledgement : 15 march 
Additional Documents: 14 May( health+sponsor evidence)


----------



## Priest_oo7

Singh.karmjit said:


> These days it's taking too much time
> If immi ask more information. It may be more than one month. Can't say anything.


But they ask only medical.
Still one month than it would be terrible !!! &#128520;


----------



## Singh.karmjit

They requested more information from me on 2 May and I submitted on 7 May but after that no update


----------



## Singh.karmjit

They requested more information from me on 2 May and I submitted on 7 May but after that no update


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Ram6709 said:


> Finally Visa granted !
> Lodged :8 march
> Acknowledgement : 15 march
> Additional Documents: 14 May( health+sponsor evidence)


Congratulations dude... Wish u all the best..


----------



## kamkaim

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Ram6709 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally Visa granted !
> Lodged :8 march
> Acknowledgement : 15 march
> Additional Documents: 14 May( health+sponsor evidence)
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations dude... Wish u all the best..
Click to expand...

congratulations


----------



## kamkaim

Singh.karmjit said:


> They requested more information from me on 2 May and I submitted on 7 May but after that no update


bro it's normally take around 20 to 40 days ones they ask for additional documents


----------



## kamkaim

Acknowledgement date 25 february asked additional documents of evidence with spouse on 8 of may 
visa grant 11/06/2019
good luck to everyone


----------



## kamkaim

Priest_oo7 said:


> Singh.karmjit said:
> 
> 
> 
> These days it's taking too much time
> If immi ask more information. It may be more than one month. Can't say anything.
> 
> 
> 
> But they ask only medical.
> Still one month than it would be terrible !!! &#128520;
Click to expand...

hey there it's normally take around 20 to 40 days ones they ask for additional documents 
my one too 34 days after additional documents


----------



## kamkaim

Raj9596 said:


> Shristigiri said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also get the same received .raj if you get plz update me too
> 
> 
> 
> I callled them today and they check and said its under processing. She said individual application has individual processing time. So just wait till maximum processing time...
> 
> Shristigiri please update me if you get...
> 
> Hello there that's right processing time is totally depends on the officer i called them many times what the same answer every time so don't call them only if it's more then 4 months since the acknowledgment date
> my one too 3 months and 14 days to grant
> hope that helps
Click to expand...


----------



## kamkaim

Priest_oo7 said:


> How much average time after medical to get visa??
> My file is under initial assessment. But I got medical req today.
> Thanks


20 to 41 days 99% of the application 
thanks


----------



## kamkaim

Priest_oo7 said:


> I got request more information required.But when I opened checklist and request pdf than it was the medical all that they are asking .
> May be they are asking medical examination like this way !!!


yes they always they checklist doesn't matter if it's 1 or more documents


----------



## kamkaim

Shristigiri said:


> Why 15 and 16 April dint get any update in google sheet 23april had already got the visa??


it's totally depends on individual offices


----------



## kamkaim

Hello everyone please don’t wait for them to ask you if you haven’t done your medical and Police check do it before they ask 
Also attached the maximum evidence with your spouse Like Facebook, whatsapp chat and call history, call record, bank account, if you haven’t attached with paper visa when you send it that’s alright still you can go in your immi account and attach them before they ask 
otherwise ones they ask it will again take 20 to 41 days 
so please don’t wait 
hope that’s helpful for you guys 
please share this 
thanks


----------



## kamkaim

Shristigiri said:


> My acknowledgement was on 16th April still no any update.what about u guys??


taking around 2 to 4 months depends on officer


----------



## kamkaim

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Hi Ilyas, I'm not sure about doing medical after lodging the visa. I think u need to contact ur agent for that.. If not u need to wait until they request for the medical. They will request once they open ur file. Don't worry wait faithfully... All the best


don't wait the to ask you 
also if a agent did your application the he only can book you for medical it's call HAP ID 
and if you do it by yourself then you can only create a HAP ID and do the medical as soon as please 
don't wait for any documents thanks


----------



## Siwa

kamkaim said:


> don't wait the to ask you
> also if a agent did your application the he only can book you for medical it's call HAP ID
> and if you do it by yourself then you can only create a HAP ID and do the medical as soon as please
> don't wait for any documents thanks


Hi Kamkaim,
You meant the agent can create HAP ID to us by not waiting the request from immi? 
I want to do Medical before the request but I don't know where to get the HAP ID from as I only received only the application ID number from acknowledgement letter.

Did you get the request for Medical or you did by yourself after sent the application?


----------



## kamkaim

Siwa said:


> kamkaim said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't wait the to ask you
> also if a agent did your application the he only can book you for medical it's call HAP ID
> and if you do it by yourself then you can only create a HAP ID and do the medical as soon as please
> don't wait for any documents thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kamkaim,
> You meant the agent can create HAP ID to us by not waiting the request from immi?
> I want to do Medical before the request but I don't know where to get the HAP ID from as I only received only the application ID number from acknowledgement letter.
> 
> Did you get the request for Medical or you did by yourself after sent the application?
Click to expand...

I did it 3 months even 3 months before i applied the visa because your Medical is valid for 1 year so if a agent applied your visa then ask him to create HAP ID it's only take 1 minutes to do it and then you can book your medical by using that HAP ID number if you applied by yourself then go on internet and do it

Are you in India at the moment?


----------



## happ123

Hi all , Received my 485se acknowledgment on 12th june. But as i imported the application to my immi account, it shows 0 attachments received. Is it normal?


----------



## Priest_oo7

happ123 said:


> Hi all , Received my 485se acknowledgment on 12th june. But as i imported the application to my immi account, it shows 0 attachments received. Is it normal?


Yes it is normal


----------



## happ123

Thanks mate. Will it ever display attachments or stays the same throughout the process.


----------



## Shristigiri

Any update today??


----------



## Siwa

kamkaim said:


> I did it 3 months even 3 months before i applied the visa because your Medical is valid for 1 year so if a agent applied your visa then ask him to create HAP ID it's only take 1 minutes to do it and then you can book your medical by using that HAP ID number if you applied by yourself then go on internet and do it
> 
> Are you in India at the moment?


Thanks Kamkaim, I will check with my agent for HAP ID. 
I live in Thailand but use an agent in Australia.


----------



## Priest_oo7

Siwa said:


> kamkaim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did it 3 months even 3 months before i applied the visa because your Medical is valid for 1 year so if a agent applied your visa then ask him to create HAP ID it's only take 1 minutes to do it and then you can book your medical by using that HAP ID number if you applied by yourself then go on internet and do it
> 
> Are you in India at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kamkaim, I will check with my agent for HAP ID.
> I live in Thailand but use an agent in Australia.
Click to expand...

If file is already lodged than agent can't create HAP ID.
You need to wait of case officer request.


----------



## Priest_oo7

happ123 said:


> Thanks mate. Will it ever display attachments or stays the same throughout the process.


It will.remain same untill you submit any documents if they ask for.


----------



## Raj9596

Shristigiri said:


> Any update today??


Still Waiting.. nothing Yet


----------



## kamkaim

Priest_oo7 said:


> Siwa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kamkaim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did it 3 months even 3 months before i applied the visa because your Medical is valid for 1 year so if a agent applied your visa then ask him to create HAP ID it's only take 1 minutes to do it and then you can book your medical by using that HAP ID number if you applied by yourself then go on internet and do it
> 
> Are you in India at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kamkaim, I will check with my agent for HAP ID.
> I live in Thailand but use an agent in Australia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If file is already lodged than agent can't create HAP ID.
> You need to wait of case officer request.
Click to expand...

No mate it's nothing like that the agent can create anytime i am 100% sure 
and one of my friend did it recently after lodged 
thanks


----------



## Raj9596

Any Update Today?


----------



## Shristigiri

No raj what abt urs?


----------



## Raj9596

Shristigiri said:


> No raj what abt urs?


No update this whole week...I don't know what's going on...


----------



## Shristigiri

Ya same here


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi did ant one get update ??


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Hi did ant one get update ??


Saturday Sunday off yar &#128530;&#128530;... Waiting till Monday... I'm very disappointed


----------



## montynarang

Hey all, 

Can anybody here please help with the document checklist for 485 Subsequent Entrant? I went through the checklist attached here, and found this list, but is it necessary to attach all the documents?

Passport Copy- This should of 485 visa holder?
Visa Grant Letter
National Police Certificate
Notice of Assessment- I'm not sure about this document, any help please?
Bank Balance Certificate- Is it mandatory ?
BUPA Insurance
Driving licence
Passport Size Photograph- Is it mandatory to attach passport size photograph! 

Documents of Subsequent entrant-
Passport Copy (colored)
Marriage Certificate
Birth Certificate
National ID (Aadhar Card for India)
Joint Bank Account
Experience Letter (If any)
Wedding Invitation Card
Academic Documents- Is it mandatory to attach Academic documents?
Letter explaining History of relationship
Declaration of Marriage from Parents
Photographs of marriage and Places you have visited
Call Records and whatsapp/facebook conversation screenshots
PCC
Passport size photograph
Medical before applying visa to save time
Health Insurance

Forms which must be filled
Form 1409
Form 80
Form 1221


----------



## Raj9596

Any Update today???


----------



## Shristigiri

No raj what about urs?just waiting


----------



## Raj9596

Shristigiri said:


> No raj what about urs?just waiting


I am very frustrated bcoz people after us got visa and we still waiting desperately...I called them today and they said there is no processing time for this type of application...just wait till you hear something back from us...


----------



## Shristigiri

Same here raj 22 April already got the visa and we are just waiting


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Hi guys. I know it's really very hard to do wait but it depends on immigration officer.In my case, still they don't know visa processing time. Even I am in my seven month.still very horrible to wait for a long time


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

For the past one week, no one has got the visa. 🙄 Only 1 I guess.
Will all hope for the best. Waiting is terrible though.


----------



## Priest_oo7

Has anyone notice they have changed processing time !!
Mine is showing 70 to 90 days now.


----------



## Shristigiri

Ya priest I have noticed it.but still waiting and waiting


----------



## Shristigiri

Ya I noticed it priest ,any update today?


----------



## Priest_oo7

Shristigiri said:


> Ya I noticed it priest ,any update today?


They put me in further assesment after my wife's medical finished on Saturday!!


----------



## Shristigiri

Any way you got update today priest?


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Who is Mono is that excel sheet?
I don't think it's Gowthami...
Gowthami can you pls update your details in that sheet.?


----------



## Shristigiri

Any update today?since 1week no any update ?i think processing time has been changed in immi account it is shown that 70day to 90days.before it was 67days to 4months?


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Shristigiri said:


> Any update today?since 1week no any update ?i think processing time has been changed in immi account it is shown that 70day to 90days.before it was 67days to 4months?


No such processing time yar. Its jus they have given. 
Karmjit has nt received anything yet. Its the 7th month she's going through. 
Its my 3rd week since I've submitted my medicals. 
Its 85 days fr me now. There are so many like that. 
Keep faith.


----------



## Priest_oo7

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Shristigiri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update today?since 1week no any update ?i think processing time has been changed in immi account it is shown that 70day to 90days.before it was 67days to 4months?
> 
> 
> 
> No such processing time yar. Its jus they have given.
> Karmjit has nt received anything yet. Its the 7th month she's going through.
> Its my 3rd week since I've submitted my medicals.
> Its 85 days fr me now. There are so many like that.
> Keep faith.
Click to expand...

What is the status of your file now ???
What they are showing on application status .??


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Further Assessment from 3rd June


----------



## Priest_oo7

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Further Assessment from 3rd June


It should be finalized this week !!!


----------



## Shristigiri

Application status just received only.raj did u get any update??


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Hoping to see it soon.. 😢😢


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Any updates?
Please update us. It feels like terrible to see that there are no updates for the past 1 week. 
😒😒


----------



## Priest_oo7

Yaz.Shalu2019 said:


> Any updates?
> Please update us. It feels like terrible to see that there are no updates for the past 1 week.
> &#128530;&#128530;


No update still !!!


----------



## Priest_oo7

I think we should make group call to immigration for this visa!! 😅😅😂


----------



## Singh.karmjit

It's disaster. My file is in internal checks. Anyone knows about it? What does this mean


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Where did you check it ?


----------



## SBRAR

Singh.karmjit said:


> It's disaster. My file is in internal checks. Anyone knows about it? What does this mean


Hi Karmjit
Where you applied your file. India or Australia???
Thanks


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Australia. I called immi they told me that my file is in internal check


----------



## Priest_oo7

No visa granted from last week !!
Today there is still no update !!!🙄


----------



## Raj9596

it is showing recieved only and time changed to 60-90 days......any update shristigiri?


----------



## Shristigiri

No any update raj same as urs?may be processing time has been changed it’s 70to 90 days?


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Don't know. Wafts happening.


----------



## Raj9596

This week is also gone...no updates...


----------



## Upenthapa

Looking at the current scenario , I was too lucky to get visa within 43 days.
Hope all of you guys get positive response soon


----------



## bmpatel

Upenthapa said:


> Looking at the current scenario , I was too lucky to get visa within 43 days.
> Hope all of you guys get positive response soon


Where did you filed from ??? and when???


----------



## Upenthapa

From Australia ( expert education and visa service) 
I got acknowledgement on April 24
Visa grant on June 6


----------



## kamkaim

Upenthapa said:


> From Australia ( expert education and visa service)
> I got acknowledgement on April 24
> Visa grant on June 6


hello there 
did you study in australia i mean you applied for yourself or dependent?


----------



## Priest_oo7

Any update guys???


----------



## Raj9596

Priest_oo7 said:


> Any update guys???


I am waiting since today morning to hear something but no luck yet


----------



## Priest_oo7

Raj9596 said:


> Priest_oo7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update guys???
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting since today morning to hear something but no luck yet
Click to expand...

Same here bro !!
Still waiting!!


----------



## Raj9596

Priest_oo7 said:


> Same here bro !!
> Still waiting!!


Give them call bro..lets see what they says


----------



## Priest_oo7

Raj9596 said:


> Priest_oo7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here bro !!
> Still waiting!!
> 
> 
> 
> Give them call bro..lets see what they says
Click to expand...

They say to wait up to maximum processing time .
They won't transfer call to your case officer.


----------



## Raj9596

Priest_oo7 said:


> They say to wait up to maximum processing time .
> They won't transfer call to your case officer.


I call them last week...they said just wait until you hear something... we can't do anything ...


----------



## Priest_oo7

Raj9596 said:


> Priest_oo7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They say to wait up to maximum processing time .
> They won't transfer call to your case officer.
> 
> 
> 
> I call them last week...they said just wait until you hear something... we can't do anything ...
Click to expand...

Very bad processing time from last year
Before last year people get it in one month


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Priest_oo7 said:


> Raj9596 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priest_oo7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here bro !!
> Still waiting!!
> 
> 
> 
> Give them call bro..lets see what they says
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They say to wait up to maximum processing time .
> They won't transfer call to your case officer.
Click to expand...

Did they say so??? Because my 91 days r gone.. M vry much upset


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Why there are doing this delay we are getting very vexed


----------



## Priest_oo7

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Why there are doing this delay we are getting very vexed


I think we both have same week health examination request.
If you will get early than I will get !!!


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Yes but when will we get 😥few people got with in 24 days they are so lucky


----------



## Priest_oo7

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Yes but when will we get &#128549;few people got with in 24 days they are so lucky


It depends on case officer 
Ours are lazy one &#128514;&#128514;&#128517;


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Hi guys. Even I haven't heard anything firm the immigration. It's disaster. Really stressed. Depends on case officer


----------



## Priest_oo7

Singh.karmjit said:


> Hi guys. Even I haven't heard anything firm the immigration. It's disaster. Really stressed. Depends on case officer


Your case has very crucial wait!!&#128566;&#128566;


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Don't know. What they are doing


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Atleast Within 6 months I should be granted. But now it's seven month. I have left my hope now that I will get visa😞😞😞


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Singh.karmjit said:


> Atleast Within 6 months I should be granted. But now it's seven month. I have left my hope now that I will get visa&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;


So sad about u mn... So worried. &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Don't know what to do. ??


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi karmajit what is your consultancy name and from where did you applied


----------



## Singh.karmjit

I applied through lawyer from Australia


----------



## Priest_oo7

Singh.karmjit said:


> Atleast Within 6 months I should be granted. But now it's seven month. I have left my hope now that I will get visa&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;


You should apply visitor visa now!! 
In case it will granted in 40 days !!


----------



## SBRAR

Hi everyone 
My wife got visa today.
Application date- 3 May 2019
Acknowledgment date -7 May 2019
Visa Grant date- 25 June 2019
Thank you for great support 
Thanks again


----------



## Shristigiri

Oh lucky you SBRAR.my acknowledge was on 16th April but till now no any update.you got your visa fast.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

SBRAR said:


> Hi everyone
> My wife got visa today.
> Application date- 3 May 2019
> Acknowledgment date -7 May 2019
> Visa Grant date- 25 June 2019
> Thank you for great support
> Thanks again


Ohh thank god... Atleast we heard something after 2 weeks. 
Anyways congratulations... All the best to you and your wife.


----------



## baldur

Hi everyone. Can someone enlighten me about a few questions?
My partner and I both 485 visa. But my Visa expires in November 6th. So I'm just wondering how long before she should amend her current visa to include me so that I can go into bringing visa before my Visa expires?
Also could it be done online? Via immiaccount or sending the documents by post


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Could Anyone tell me what is the procedure for tourist visa and what documents are required and the processing time. I can't wait nowz it's already seven month. Please help


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Singh.karmjit said:


> Could Anyone tell me what is the procedure for tourist visa and what documents are required and the processing time. I can't wait nowz it's already seven month. Please help


It takes only 2 to 3 weeks the processing time.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Singh.karmjit said:


> Could Anyone tell me what is the procedure for tourist visa and what documents are required and the processing time. I can't wait nowz it's already seven month. Please help


Karmjit, why don't u talk to an agent over there? They will help u and also they will give you good ideas.. Its better u apply for visitor visa. Because its very late in ur case.


----------



## Raj9596

Why we are not getting any update shristigiri???? Did you applied by yourself or through agent?


----------



## Priest_oo7

Raj9596 said:


> Why we are not getting any update shristigiri???? Did you applied by yourself or through agent?


It's been 15 days after medical!!!
Now they should grant!!
Raj you should call your agent !!


----------



## Raj9596

Priest_oo7 said:


> It's been 15 days after medical!!!
> Now they should grant!!
> Raj you should call your agent !!


I applied myself...I already called them and they said just wait for now...


----------



## Shristigiri

I applied through expert consultancy.i have done my medical before the lodged date .but yet no any response.


----------



## Ilyas786

Hi all, it's been 15 days, after doing my medicals, randomly I was looking into my file, under the attachment tab, I found a tab saying I confirm I have provided the requested information. Which I pressed today, a message came up saying, thanks for letting us know it may help the officer to fast track your file. does it make any big difference? or was just a usual thing for all of us


----------



## Raj9596

Shristigiri said:


> I applied through expert consultancy.i have done my medical before the lodged date .but yet no any response.


I also did medical before...and I think that is why we haven't got any request yet..but we should get visa soon...people after us granted...


----------



## Priest_oo7

Ilyas786 said:


> Hi all, it's been 15 days, after doing my medicals, randomly I was looking into my file, under the attachment tab, I found a tab saying I confirm I have provided the requested information. Which I pressed today, a message came up saying, thanks for letting us know it may help the officer to fast track your file. does it make any big difference? or was just a usual thing for all of us


It won't effect because I have done that part before 1week almost. But still no response. 
So they might have set date for your file to open.
Still waiting from 1 week !!


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

By the grace of the God, 
I got the visa guys, I'm soo happy.. 
Application date : 19th March 2019
Acknowledgement date : 25th March 2019
Medical requested date : 28 May 2019
Submitted date : 31st May 2019
Visa Granted on : 26th June 2019
Wish u all the best guys.... 
Have faith.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Congrats shalu god has seen you dear pray for us also happy journey dear 👏


----------



## Shristigiri

Congratulations shalu.finally your wait is over.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Many many congrats shalu. I even confirmed with the lawyer today for tourist visa. He told me you can't apply tourist visa as they have hold your file, how they can give you another visa. I have gone into depression. I can't concentrate on anything. Living separate from the partner is really very hard forme. Guys please pray for me.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Thank u soo much guys...
Karmjit I cn understand ur feelings dear.. I seriously pray for u. Don't leave ur mind and faith. Ur on the edge.. All the best to all.


----------



## Ilyas786

@Singh its not like that, you can apply for visit visa and you will be receiving it with in 18 days, while applying for 485se visa, I also enquired about visit visa all they said u can go for it, all you have to do it just mention your this visa details and also how long it has been for you, its not that easy for me to stay away now so I just want to atleast visit for some days, 
Hopefully they may grant it. 
Rather than wasting your time you can try this and also very simple documents are required. 
Good luck


----------



## Priest_oo7

Ilyas786 said:


> @Singh its not like that, you can apply for visit visa and you will be receiving it with in 18 days, while applying for 485se visa, I also enquired about visit visa all they said u can go for it, all you have to do it just mention your this visa details and also how long it has been for you, its not that easy for me to stay away now so I just want to atleast visit for some days,
> Hopefully they may grant it.
> 
> Rather than wasting your time you can try this and also very simple documents are required.
> Good luck


Yes you can apply both visa on one time!!


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Thankx guys for your concern. But my file is in security checks. Does anyone know how much time it may take and what are internal checks


----------



## sweta

hi everyone . i got request for medical on 25th june. ( acknowledgement date -2nd may) . does anyone know how long does it takes for the visa once you submit the medical? also , do we need to do the biometrics? i have heard few people who got visa without biometrics. I am asking this because i did not receive any letter for biometrics along with acknowledgement letter. even when i got request for my medical, i did not get any letter for biometrics. My agent said he will email immi to ask why i haven't got biometrics referral letter but I also thought of asking you all. please comment if anyone has any idea.


----------



## Ilyas786

There's nothing like biometric in health examination, also immi doesn't forget to send you anything, so don't worry about that rumours, just provide what ever they ask.


----------



## sweta

Hi thank you for your reply . But biometrics is not within health examination . It’s a different thing like your identity check using your fingerprints and photo. I had to do it when I came in student visa . And this is usually done right after you lodge your visa using the biometrics letter from the immi. But in my case , they have not send me
One yet so I am confused if we have to do it or not.


----------



## sweta

Ilyas786 said:


> There's nothing like biometric in health examination, also immi doesn't forget to send you anything, so don't worry about that rumours, just provide what ever they ask.


Hi thank you for your reply . But biometrics is not within health examination . It's a different thing like your identity check using your fingerprints and photo. I had to do it when I came in student visa . And this is usually done right after you lodge your visa using the biometrics letter from the immi. But in my case , they have not send me
One yet so I am confused if we have to do it or not.


----------



## Beekash07

I have applied my wife’s 485 visa
Application date 11 April 2019
Acknowledge date 15 April 2019
Additional documents required 5 June 2019
Submitted on 12 June 2019
Just waiting for visa now. It’s too long and they were supposed to give result within 14 to 20 days but still waiting.


----------



## Raj9596

Beekash07 said:


> I have applied my wife's 485 visa
> Application date 11 April 2019
> Acknowledge date 15 April 2019
> Additional documents required 5 June 2019
> Submitted on 12 June 2019
> Just waiting for visa now. It's too long and they were supposed to give result within 14 to 20 days but still waiting.


I also got acknowledgement on same day... I haven't recieved any request yet... What additional document they ask you for?


----------



## Beekash07

Hey Raj
They asked me for my relationship evidence. And i am hoping i should get my visa within this week.


----------



## Raj9596

Beekash07 said:


> Hey Raj
> They asked me for my relationship evidence. And i am hoping i should get my visa within this week.


I hope i will get with you...They are taking soo much time this days....


----------



## Beekash07

Raj9596 said:


> Beekash07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Raj
> They asked me for my relationship evidence. And i am hoping i should get my visa within this week.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope i will get with you...They are taking soo much time this days....
Click to expand...

Hope so we will get this week or coming week. Best of luck bro.


----------



## Priest_oo7

Beekash07 said:


> Raj9596 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beekash07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Raj
> They asked me for my relationship evidence. And i am hoping i should get my visa within this week.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope i will get with you...They are taking soo much time this days....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope so we will get this week or coming week. Best of luck bro.
Click to expand...

Guys I am getting frustrated day by day!!!&#128580;


----------



## Raj9596

Priest_oo7 said:


> Guys I am getting frustrated day by day!!!&#128580;


Priest...you applied after us...so don't worry....I'm very frustrated bcoz 3 people who applied after me got visa and I didn't....I did medicals before...but I didn't recieved any other request...I hope I get by end of day...


----------



## Priest_oo7

Raj9596 said:


> Priest_oo7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I am getting frustrated day by day!!!&#128580;
> 
> 
> 
> Priest...you applied after us...so don't worry....I'm very frustrated bcoz 3 people who applied after me got visa and I didn't....I did medicals before...but I didn't recieved any other request...I hope I get by end of day...
Click to expand...

One person got visa who applied after me that's the reason I am feeling it!!


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Did any one get update today why they are taking soo many days 😔


----------



## Shristigiri

No gowthami no any update.why we only dint get visa and any response.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Dont know shristigiri I called to lawyer he said just wait !what is your application status in immi account


----------



## Shristigiri

Just received and what about yours?


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

It is showing Further assessment since last week


----------



## baldur

Hi guys, 
just a quick question?
can we apply online via immiaccount or only by post?


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

baldur said:


> Hi guys,
> just a quick question?
> can we apply online via immiaccount or only by post?


Hey Baldur, 
when ur applying for 485 SE u have to send paper documents via post.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi shalu what was your application status before visa granted in immi account


----------



## montynarang

Hey guys,

I would like to confirm one thing with the experts. I'm confused with the address, where we need to post our paper based application for 485 subsequent entrant. After inquiring different sources, I found these addresses-
1. ​GPO Box 2399
Adelaide SA 5001
2. Courier address:
Level 4, 70 Franklin Street
Adelaide SA 5000

Now question arises, on which address I should courier my documents. No. 1 or 2?


----------



## Priest_oo7

Any update guys ???


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

No update what to do getting so tensed they are taking much time


----------



## Priest_oo7

Gowthami manubolu said:


> No update what to do getting so tensed they are taking much time


I am on further assesment from 2 weeks !!


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Mine also since 19th june did you called them


----------



## Priest_oo7

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Mine also since 19th june did you called them


No my agent told me to wait upto this week !!!


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

From which country you are when did your medicals submitted


----------



## Priest_oo7

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xD1Dji3enC6nDcZ-XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit#gid=0


----------



## Priest_oo7

Gowthami manubolu said:


> From which country you are when did your medicals submitted


 I am from India and I submitted medical for my wife on 15 June!!


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Ok we can't do anything except waiting


----------



## Shristigiri

Raj did you get any update?


----------



## Raj9596

Shristigiri said:


> Raj did you get any update?


No..I am waiting since morning.. but no updates.. I don't know what's going on..we both didn't received anything.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi harijot I think your visa got granted from which are you and when did your medicals submitted


----------



## koko14

anyone here applied the partner is on student visa and the main applicant was granted 485? need help pls


----------



## bmpatel

Yes, I withdrew my student subsequent and filed again after my husband was granted 485


----------



## happ123

Exactly same situation. I have applied for my wife’s 485 subsequent now after withdrawing student dependent application


----------



## Raj9596

any update today? shristigiri?? IILyas??? meera??? gowthami???


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

No update till now getting nervous day by day


----------



## Raj9596

Gowthami manubolu said:


> No update till now getting nervous day by day


Me too bro...Waiting so desperately from last week.... but nothing,,.,.,,.


----------



## Priest_oo7

Same here !!!!


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi ilyas did you get any update from which country you are and when did you submitted your medicals


----------



## Shristigiri

No any update just waiting and waiting


----------



## Ilyas786

From India and i did medicals on 11th June.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Ok ilyas did you get any update and did called them


----------



## Priest_oo7

Good morning guys !!! 
I called my agent he told me to wait upto maximum days!!
Even for new applicant processing time is 2.5 to 3 months now.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi priest but we should get visa grant with in 30days after medical request??


----------



## Priest_oo7

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Hi priest but we should get visa grant with in 30days after medical request??


Even that is the main thing but now 28 days is minimum days which we have to wait for!!!!


----------



## Priest_oo7

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Hi priest but we should get visa grant with in 30days after medical request??


You should get by this weekend !!!
So I can be sure for next week !!


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Yes I am waiting soo much my agent said hopefully in this week getting tensed day by day dont know why they are taking these many days


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi ilyas did you get any update I think for you 30 days over after medicals did you called them


----------



## Beekash07

Anyone got visa this week or not please share.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi only one person name harjot on July 1st


----------



## Beekash07

Just one more week left for 3 months. And still waiting for visa. Seriously they are taking so much time. After submitting additional documents, it’s been 24 days and waiting. Just counting days and weeks now 😩😩😩


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Yes seriously this is very hard situation to leave far from loved ones why they are taking these many days getting frustration day by day 😭🙁😩


----------



## Singh.karmjit

I understand but we can do anything. It's really very hard to wait especially for your partners but what to do??I am waiting from last 7 month but still I don't see any hope that why they taking too long,??


----------



## Ilyas786

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Hi ilyas did you get any update I think for you 30 days over after medicals did you called them


Hi guys, I gave them a call today, after checking they asked me to just wait as number of files are more, all I can do is wait. Hopefully they issue soon.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi ilyas did they mention any date within this week or any date??


----------



## Ilyas786

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Hi ilyas did they mention any date within this week or any date??


They never say about which date.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

I think this week also over but no update how long should we wait 😔


----------



## Beekash07

Processing time has been changed from 3 months to 4 months.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Where did you checked in immigration account ??


----------



## Shristigiri

No it’s 70 to 90 days in immi account


----------



## Priest_oo7

Shristigiri said:


> No it's 70 to 90 days in immi account


Still no update !!!


----------



## Shristigiri

No just waiting


----------



## Priest_oo7

What the immigration is doing now ??
No major update in last 3 weeks


----------



## Raj9596

It's been 80 days for me...still not any request or visa grant...taking much longer this days...very frustrated


----------



## Priest_oo7

I don't like the way immigration is working!!! 
They should maintain 45 days to maximum 2 and half month processing time .
It's look like they are busy with student visas


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Yes raj and priest but we can't do anything except hope to get soon


----------



## Priest_oo7

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Yes raj and priest but we can't do anything except hope to get soon


What's your application status??


----------



## Beekash07

It’s because of year financial ending they are taking much more time than before. Let’s hope we get visa soon. Now 1 more week to go to complete 90 days.


----------



## Priest_oo7

Anyone has idea how to contact immigration officer ???
Immigration officer who sent us medical request.
Thanks


----------



## Priest_oo7

Beekash07 said:


> It's because of year financial ending they are taking much more time than before. Let's hope we get visa soon. Now 1 more week to go to complete 90 days.


What is your medical request date??


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

It is further assesment since 4 weeks my medical request is on 6th june


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

What did your agent said did you asked him


----------



## Reema D

Hi..Everyone 
I lodged my partner's visa as 485 subsequent entrant on 29th May,19. I have got acknowledgment on 11th June,19. I have already submitted all other documents and his medical straight away after acknowledgment. Waiting for good news from immigration. Good luck to all of you. Thanks 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xD1Dji3enC6nDcZ-XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ


----------



## Reema D

I think we should create what’s app group if you all are ok with this idea, just let me know. I will create the same and we can keep in touch over there or else if you have already, kindly add my contact no so that we can share updates. Thanks


----------



## Beekash07

Priest_oo7 said:


> Beekash07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's because of year financial ending they are taking much more time than before. Let's hope we get visa soon. Now 1 more week to go to complete 90 days.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your medical request date??
Click to expand...

 I did medical before I lodged application. So they didn't request for medical again. But they asked for additional documents for relationships.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

It's being 30 days after medical submission but no response what going on in immigration it's really became very frustrated how long should we wait


----------



## Priest_oo7

Good morning guys !
Any updates??


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

No priest dont know what's going on and how many days more


----------



## Priest_oo7

You should call them now!!!


----------



## Sheldonpk

Gowthami manubolu said:


> It's being 30 days after medical submission but no response what going on in immigration it's really became very frustrated how long should we wait


Hey there,

DOHA has a lot of pending files from last financial year which will be brought forward to this financial year.

Hence the delay in processing time.

Processing time for 485 are as follows

485 - Temporary Graduate (subclass 485)	Graduate Work

75% Of Visas Processed	90 days 90% Of Visas Processed 4 months
485 - Temporary Graduate (subclass 485)	Post-Study Work

75% Of Visas Processed 70 days 90% Of Visas Processed 90 days


----------



## Priest_oo7

Sheldonpk said:


> Gowthami manubolu said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's being 30 days after medical submission but no response what going on in immigration it's really became very frustrated how long should we wait
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> DOHA has a lot of pending files from last financial year which will be brought forward to this financial year.
> 
> Hence the delay in processing time.
> 
> Processing time for 485 are as follows
> 
> 485 - Temporary Graduate (subclass 485)	Graduate Work
> 
> 75% Of Visas Processed	90 days 90% Of Visas Processed 4 months
> 485 - Temporary Graduate (subclass 485)	Post-Study Work
> 
> 75% Of Visas Processed 70 days 90% Of Visas Processed 90 days
Click to expand...

It's been already 68 days so waiting for good news!!


----------



## Sheldonpk

Priest_oo7 said:


> It's been already 68 days so waiting for good news!!


Just be patient as you never know you can get an answer anytime


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

It is very hard to live without loved ones its became very nervous counting days almost 83 days


----------



## Abe

Hi guys, 
I have applied as a 485 subsequent entrant on 16th May and got my acknowledgement on 23rd May. My agent told me June & July is busy time period for the CO's as they are more involved in doing the statistics and analytics to make new visa rules and policies, so it might take time. Not sure if this applies to Adleide office, all we can do is wait. Been following this thread for sometime now, good luck to you all. Will update once I receive any communications.


----------



## Shristigiri

llyas did you get any update?its already 91 days of yours?


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Really time doesn't matter?? In my case it's 205 days but still no update.How hard it is to do wait for your partners " Oh My God" ask from me especially if you are newly married couple. Don't know which day would Be lucky for me guys. Faith in God and be positive


----------



## Ilyas786

Shristigiri said:


> llyas did you get any update?its already 91 days of yours?


Nothing.....!!!


----------



## bmpatel

Singh.karmjit said:


> Really time doesn't matter?? In my case it's 205 days but still no update.How hard it is to do wait for your partners " Oh My God" ask from me especially if you are newly married couple. Don't know which day would Be lucky for me guys. Faith in God and be positive


Dear i m waiting from last 1.5 year, bcz of SE500 and then 485. Immigration has no such mercy now.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Oh Really. What immigration said. I know they don't care


----------



## Singh.karmjit

When u applied 485 SE. I applied in Dec but for 485 they should update something. Student visa is a different story. It takes a year but 485 should be granted within 2 -3 months.


----------



## Sheldonpk

Singh.karmjit said:


> When u applied 485 SE. I applied in Dec but for 485 they should update something. Student visa is a different story. It takes a year but 485 should be granted within 2 -3 months.


The processing times currently are 75% Of Visas Processed in 90 days and 90% Of Visas Processed in 4 months.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

There are people whose processing time has 4 months completed but no update


----------



## Priest_oo7

Gowthami manubolu said:


> There are people whose processing time has 4 months completed but no update


Waiting for Visa !!!
Too hard to do this thing !!


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Yes priest it's very hard getting frustration how can we contact them


----------



## Ilyas786

Finally......!!! The wait is over.
All praise to be ALLAH...!! Thanks
VISA GRANTED. today
Acknowledge 8th April.

Medical submitted 11th June 

Granted 9th July. 

Thank you all for wishes and updates.....!!
Hope u all get soon aswell....!!!
Take care.


----------



## Sheldonpk

Ilyas786 said:


> Finally......!!! The wait is over.
> All praise to be ALLAH...!! Thanks
> VISA GRANTED. today
> Acknowledge 8th April.
> 
> Medical submitted 11th June
> 
> Granted 9th July.
> 
> Thank you all for wishes and updates.....!!
> Hope u all get soon aswell....!!!
> Take care.


Congratulations!!


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Congrats ilyas god has seen you plz pray for us also


----------



## Sheldonpk

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Yes priest it's very hard getting frustration how can we contact them


You can contact DOHA on 131 881 but they might not give you any information.


----------



## Priest_oo7

Ilyas786 said:


> Finally......!!! The wait is over.
> All praise to be ALLAH...!! Thanks
> VISA GRANTED. today
> Acknowledge 8th April.
> 
> Medical submitted 11th June
> 
> Granted 9th July
> Thank you all for wishes and updates.....!!
> Hope u all get soon aswell....!!!
> Take care.


Good congratulations &#128079;!!


----------



## Shristigiri

Congratulations llyas


----------



## Reyan

Applied 485 subsquent entrant for my wife and still waiting for the decision.
Visa applied 10th of april 2019
Acknowledgement 12th of april 2019
Medical required: 05th of june 2019
Medical done: 19th of june 2019.
Does any one have any idea how long does it take after medical.


----------



## Shristigiri

Guys plz If u got any update or visa mention in 485se program report too so we can know that in how many days people are getting visa.


----------



## Rav9

Sheldonpk said:


> Congratulations!!


Waiting for my husband visa with almost all similar dates. Its been 94 days and medical done submitted 10th of june


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

94 days aa did you updated in excel sheet what is the name


----------



## Rav9

no..its Rav ..bt it saying Rav name already exist, so i put 9 with it


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hoo k k what was the name in excel sheet did you updated in sheet


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

What is the medical request date


----------



## Rav9

No, i just joined the forum today..I put rav in the name option when registered


----------



## Rav9

Gowthami manubolu said:


> What is the medical request date


medical request was made on 6th june


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Ok I will share the link update there https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

My medical request is also on the same day 6th june waiting for visa


----------



## Rav9

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Hoo k k what was the name in excel sheet did you updated in sheet


now i understood wt u talking about excel sheet.. i just updated


----------



## Priest_oo7

Gm guys 
Today We hope someone will get Visa !!


----------



## Shristigiri

Any update guys??


----------



## Priest_oo7

Shristigiri said:


> Any update guys??


No update today !!!


----------



## Reyan

Excell sheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...XMQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## montynarang

Can you please help me out? I've posted the paper based application for 485 Subsequent entrant on dated 1st July 2019, and department had received the courier on Friday i.e 5th July 2019. As of now 10th July 2019, I haven't received any acknowledgement from the DIBP. Would you please able to tell me that whether or not,I am in a standard time zone?


----------



## montynarang

1 likes received
Can you please help me out? I've posted the paper based application for 485 Subsequent entrant on dated 1st July 2019, and department had received the courier on Friday i.e 5th July 2019. As of now 10th July 2019, I haven't received any acknowledgement from the DIBP. Would you please able to tell me that whether or not,I am in a standard time zone?


----------



## montynarang

Ilyas786 said:


> Finally......!!! The wait is over.
> All praise to be ALLAH...!! Thanks
> VISA GRANTED. today
> Acknowledge 8th April.
> 
> Medical submitted 11th June
> 
> Granted 9th July.
> 
> Thank you all for wishes and updates.....!!
> Hope u all get soon aswell....!!!
> Take care.


 1 likes received
Can you please help me out? I've posted the paper based application for 485 Subsequent entrant on dated 1st July 2019, and department had received the courier on Friday i.e 5th July 2019. As of now 10th July 2019, I haven't received any acknowledgement from the DIBP. Would you please able to tell me that whether or not,I am in a standard time zone?


----------



## Priest_oo7

montynarang said:


> Ilyas786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally......!!! The wait is over.
> All praise to be ALLAH...!! Thanks
> VISA GRANTED. today
> Acknowledge 8th April.
> 
> Medical submitted 11th June
> 
> Granted 9th July.
> 
> Thank you all for wishes and updates.....!!
> Hope u all get soon aswell....!!!
> Take care.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 likes received
> Can you please help me out? I've posted the paper based application for 485 Subsequent entrant on dated 1st July 2019, and department had received the courier on Friday i.e 5th July 2019. As of now 10th July 2019, I haven't received any acknowledgement from the DIBP. Would you please able to tell me that whether or not,I am in a standard time zone?
Click to expand...

You should wait until next week !!
Sometime courier service couldn't deliver on time .


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Any update it's being more than 4weeks after medicals but no reply how long should we wait??


----------



## Priest_oo7

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Any update it's being more than 4weeks after medicals but no reply how long should we wait??


No idea bro !!! Frustrating moments &#128545;&#128545;


----------



## JandE

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Any update it's being more than 4weeks after medicals but no reply how long should we wait??


Some info on 485se processing times: (_from a sample of 42 grants_)

Processing Times for 485se Incomplete applications, granted in 2019:

50% took 100 days or less.
25% took between 101 and 105 days.
25% took between 105 and 154 days.

Processing Times for 485se Decision Ready applications, granted in 2019:

50% took 70 days or less.
25% took between 70 and 80 days.
25% took between 80 and 89 days.


----------



## Priest_oo7

JandE said:


> Gowthami manubolu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update it's being more than 4weeks after medicals but no reply how long should we wait??
> 
> 
> 
> Some info on 485se processing times: (_from a sample of 42 grants_)
> 
> Processing Times for 485se Incomplete applications, granted in 2019:
> 
> 50% took 100 days or less.
> 25% took between 101 and 105 days.
> 25% took between 105 and 154 days.
> 
> Processing Times for 485se Decision Ready applications, granted in 2019:
> 
> 50% took 70 days or less.
> 25% took between 70 and 80 days.
> 25% took between 80 and 89 days.
Click to expand...

Than what is difference between students and TR applicants ??


----------



## Singh.karmjit

I don't know how long they will take for my application. It's already 7 month and 206 days. I can't tell u how frustrated I am. They always says in process.?can anyone help me if I transfer my file to my own immi account instead of making call to lawyer every single day. Is it good idea and how I can check my own visa status


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Karmjit why dont you go for visitor Visa


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Hi many. Lawyer told Mei should not apply visitor visa


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Very upset. Its very hard to live without your partners especially if it's too long.


----------



## Reyan

Hello karamjit, is your wife in australia or offshore? I think if the primary applicant is offshore, they don't give the decision. What do u guys say is it right?


----------



## Singh.karmjit

My wife is in Australia. She applied file from Australia


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi Reyan did you get any update did your agent


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Did Call your agent


----------



## Singh.karmjit

After marriage she went back to Australia last year. We apply in Dec but still waiting. Very frustrated mate


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Singh.karmjit said:


> After marriage she went back to Australia last year. We apply in Dec but still waiting. Very frustrated mate


Hey Karmjit, 
Don't get upset. As I told u sign up for immi account. That will not create any kind of problem to ur visa. 
Jus give ur application number and ur passport number. That's it. U can see your visa status by yourself.


----------



## Rav9

still nothing today


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Did you call your agent yes there is no update in this weak also it very nervous hope soon god will see us


----------



## Reyan

I have called my agent but he said can't do anything about it, waiting for the decision. No further action is required according to the immi account. I know karamjit it's frustrating for you but you can do one thing, just ask your wife to visit home affairs office and they would be able to help. I hope that helps


----------



## Singh.karmjit

It's in Adelaide. If that would be in Sydney or Melbourne it's easy.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Hi shalu. Thankx for being supportive. I created account. But there is a TRN no. I don't know what no is this??


----------



## Reyan

Guys i have a question for you. Can i import my application to immi account even if i applied through an agent?


----------



## Reyan

Hey karamjit its in every city, i have visited in brisbane and friends too. Just ask her to head to the department of home affairs office because it has taken too long for your application.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Ok. I thought u can only visit to the Adelaide one. It's means I can visit any immigration. I will try to be approach. Don't know why they taking too long. Atleast some response should be giben


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Yes. U can import ur file but I think after that your agent can't access file coz it would be transferred to Your immi account.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hope we will hear soon some good news


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

No karmijt your agent also can see that account and try to approach immigration office also.


----------



## Reyan

So you mean to say i can import my application to immi account and that's ok??


----------



## Shristigiri

Any update guys?since 1 week no any update.Raj did you get any update?


----------



## Raj9596

Shristigiri said:


> Any update guys?since 1 week no any update.Raj did you get any update?


I am also waiting... everyday giving hope to myself but no luck yet...I don't think anything happen today bcoz it's friday


----------



## Priest_oo7

I don't know what is going on with the Immigration!! 
They are making more complex timing for everything !!


----------



## Priest_oo7

In July only 2 Visa in group even both have 90 days gone .
So is that indication of something???
Wanna be Sherlock Holmes at this moment!! 😂😂😅


----------



## JandE

Priest_oo7 said:


> I don't know what is going on with the Immigration!!
> They are making more complex timing for everything !!


The largest increase in visa numbers in recent months has been the 485 visa stream with a 24% increase in total numbers.

The more applicants, the slower things tend to happen.


----------



## Priest_oo7

JandE said:


> Priest_oo7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what is going on with the Immigration!!
> They are making more complex timing for everything !!
> 
> 
> 
> The largest increase in visa numbers in recent months has been the 485 visa stream with a 24% increase in total numbers.
> 
> The more applicants, the slower things tend to happen.
Click to expand...

I know it's big number but they can forcast everything and Then they should maintain their resources over workload!!!


----------



## JandE

Priest_oo7 said:


> I know it's big number but they can forcast everything and Then they should maintain their resources over workload!!!


If they are not considering increasing the numbers of visa grants, it would not make sense to increase staff to grant more.

Logic says to keep the existing staff, granting the same numbers of visas, and keeping the costs the same.

485 Temporary Graduate Visas Lodged:

2013-14 : 18,463
2014-15 : 24,101
2015-16 : 34,189
2016-17 : 43,157
2017-18 : 54,863


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi jande then can we go with visitor visa meanwhile this 485se is in processing


----------



## happ123

Hi 
I have got same query about visitor visa
I have applied for my wife’s 485 se, acknowledgment 12th june with medical pending. Also, i have my graduation due Next month, as of slow in processing i think I won’t be able to get her visa. Should i go for visitor visa on basis of graduation ceremony . What will be the scenario in this case.
Thanks


----------



## Reyan

Karamjit did you apply through agent or yourself?


----------



## baldur

hi everyone i have a quick question.
My partner holds 485 and so do i. 
my visa expires in 6th of november. How long before we should send out our application to make sure it is going to be acknowledged and ill be get into bridging visa once my visa expires?
a few weeks prior to 6th of november maybe?


----------



## Reyan

If you are applying online, 2 to 3 days before are enough and you will be automatically be granted bridging visa after your current visa expires. I hope this helps. Thanks


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi Reyan any update today??


----------



## Priest_oo7

Good morning guys !!
Any updates in morning??
New processing time will be available in this week !!
And I guess that would be 90 days to 4 months .


----------



## Raj9596

Priest_oo7 said:


> Good morning guys !!
> Any updates in morning??
> New processing time will be available in this week !!
> And I guess that would be 90 days to 4 months .


No updates bro...Still waiting for visa...


----------



## Priest_oo7

Raj9596 said:


> Priest_oo7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning guys !!
> Any updates in morning??
> New processing time will be available in this week !!
> And I guess that would be 90 days to 4 months .
> 
> 
> 
> No updates bro...Still waiting for visa...
Click to expand...

Terrible experience !!!&#128527;&#128527;


----------



## Shristigiri

Raj it’s already 90day and no any update what’s wrong?ask to agent what they said?


----------



## Raj9596

Shristigiri said:


> Raj it's already 90day and no any update what's wrong?ask to agent what they said?


I applied myself...I called last week...They said just wait...nothing we or they can do about this...wait..wait ..and just wait...

It's showing received in immi account since 15th April...


----------



## Shristigiri

Same as mine received since 17 April nothing updated yet


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi all finally by god grace my visa granted today 
Acknowledgement April 17
Medical request june 6
Visa granted 15 july 2019
Hope you all listen soon


----------



## Shristigiri

The wait is over Finally visa granted 
Acknowledge on 17 April
Visa granted on 15 July


----------



## Shristigiri

Congratulations gowthami I also got today the wait is over and best of luck for all


----------



## Raj9596

Shristigiri said:


> The wait is over Finally visa granted
> Acknowledge on 17 April
> Visa granted on 15 July


I have applied before both of you...then why I haven't received yet...


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Please tell my any solution what should I do guys. 8 month started still no response.can I go for any alternative. Too hard for me to live without partner


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Waiting from December is not a short time guys. Really frustrated. Don't know what should I do???


----------



## Singh.karmjit

If you get any solution please help me. Really appreciate


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Congrats shristigiri wish you the same and dont worry raj you to hear good news with in this week all the best


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Karmajit my suggestion is go to visitor visa atleast you can meet her and then apply for brigiding visa


----------



## montynarang

Hey guys,

Hope everyone is well. I' got a questions for experts here in the group. I applied for 485 SE for my partner two weeks ago. Similarly, I've also received the acknowledgment for the same as well. Unfortunately, the date of birth mentioned on the acknowledgment letter is wrong. Instead of 31, they have posted 21. I tried to contact the home affairs via call, but they mentioned that there is nothing they can do. Furthermore, they have supplied me an email address of Adelaide office. Subsequently, asked me to drop an email to them. 

Is there anyone in the group had undergone the same pain as do I. If so, then please help me out the best and accurate solution.

Do I need to fill form 929? My understanding says this form is required when there are some changes in the current details. However, in my case there is no such changes, it's just a typing error.

Waiting for valuable suggestions and response.


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Hi all finally by god grace my visa granted today
> Acknowledgement April 17
> Medical request june 6
> Visa granted 15 july 2019
> Hope you all listen soon


Happy News Gowthami... Saw? God listened urz as well... Hopes and faiths.
Congratulations and stay blessed yar


----------



## Yaz.Shalu2019

Congratulations Shristigirl...


----------



## Beekash07

Acknowledgement 15 April 2019
Additional documents requested 5 june 2019
Visa granted 15 july 2019


----------



## Shristigiri

Thank u shalu


----------



## kamkaim

hello there the best option is to apply for a tourist visa 600 it’s only take 15 to 20 days and cost is also less 
hope this helps


----------



## Priest_oo7

Wow .
Congratulations to 3 people who got Visa on one day !!
Finally some got good news 👍🙌


----------



## Priest_oo7

montynarang said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I' got a questions for experts here in the group. I applied for 485 SE for my partner two weeks ago. Similarly, I've also received the acknowledgment for the same as well. Unfortunately, the date of birth mentioned on the acknowledgment letter is wrong. Instead of 31, they have posted 21. I tried to contact the home affairs via call, but they mentioned that there is nothing they can do. Furthermore, they have supplied me an email address of Adelaide office. Subsequently, asked me to drop an email to them.
> 
> Is there anyone in the group had undergone the same pain as do I. If so, then please help me out the best and accurate solution.
> 
> Do I need to fill form 929? My understanding says this form is required when there are some changes in the current details. However, in my case there is no such changes, it's just a typing error.
> 
> Waiting for valuable suggestions and response.


Hii I am not sure about the form but you can send 1022 or 929 form to any immigration office .
You just need o give them passport details with birth certificate.
It will be processed in 10 to 15 days but they won't give you result of this form.
In my case I didn't get result of 1022 form for my parents information.


----------



## Reyan

Still waiting for the decision. I was asked for further information on 12th of july to sign the declaration for my daughter. Let's see when they give decision.


----------



## Raj9596

Beekash07 said:


> Acknowledgement 15 April 2019
> Additional documents requested 5 june 2019
> Visa granted 15 july 2019


Acknowledgement on same date...still I am waiting for visa... not sure what is going on with my application...very frustration...


----------



## baldur

Beekash07 said:


> Acknowledgement 15 April 2019
> Additional documents requested 5 june 2019
> Visa granted 15 july 2019


hi. do you remember what day did you post your application?


----------



## baldur

@gowthami
@shristgiri
hi guys, how long did the acknowledgement after posting your application?


----------



## Reyan

My acknowledgement on 12th of april
Further information for health examination only on 5th june
Medical done on 19th june
Again further information on 12th of july to sign declaration for my daughter


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi baldur my application date is 11 April and acknowledgement date is 17 April


----------



## thapabikash861

hi guys ,

i had applied my 485 SE visa on june 26th got acknowledgement on 27ty june ... subimitted all the documents like marrigae certificate , photos , calls , bills, everything .. havent done medical yet do i need to do it before or can i do it later which one is batter ...... my sister got 485 subsiquent entrant visa on 28 days 😊😊😊 applied on june 10 ask for medical on 10th june .. got decison yesterday ... hope you guys n me will get soon 😊😊


----------



## Reyan

Oh my God that's too quick your sister got 485 SE in 28 days. She is so lucky because processing time is 3 to 4 months. You go ahead with the medical as it will save your time. Pray for my wife's visa. Thanks


----------



## Raj9596

Any updates guys?

I am so much stressed...why it's taking long for me...shristigiri and gowthami already got ...I applied before them still waiting...


----------



## baldur

Hi thapabikash861 and gowthami. did you apply online or via post?


----------



## Priest_oo7

There is no online application!!


----------



## Priest_oo7

Don't worry 
You will get Visa by end of week!!!


----------



## Raj9596

I don't know when they will finalize my application...It's more than 90 days now...When shristigiri and gothwami received email? please tell me time....


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi Raj I did not received any email my husband checked in immi account my status.Previous my status was further assesment and then it changed to finalized and my husband downloaded my visa granted paper.It changed around 12.30 PM in indian time


----------



## Priest_oo7

Gowthami manubolu said:


> Hi Raj I did not received any email my husband checked in immi account my status.Previous my status was further assesment and then it changed to finalized and my husband downloaded my visa granted paper.It changed around 12.30 PM in indian time


It means in between 4 to 5 o clock


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Ha Raj the office will be closed at 5 pm in Australian time


----------



## Reyan

Gowthami your husband wss in australia when you were granted the visa?


----------



## Reyan

Moreover did u apply through an agent or yourself? How many of you have applied themselves not through an agent?


----------



## Raj9596

Last 2 days..No any visa granted...still waiting...don't know when I'll get..


----------



## montynarang

Priest_oo7 said:


> Hii I am not sure about the form but you can send 1022 or 929 form to any immigration office .
> You just need o give them passport details with birth certificate.
> It will be processed in 10 to 15 days but they won't give you result of this form.
> In my case I didn't get result of 1022 form for my parents information.


Well, form 1022 or 989 is send when there are change in details or circumstances, but in my case there is no change in details or circumstances. The passport which I parceled with file has 31st date for DOB, but somehow to give a benefit of the doubt of to home affairs , they made a typing mistake. Instead 31, they updated 21 as DOB.


----------



## Reyan

You can simply email them to let them know about your wrongly posted DOB on the following email address:
[email protected]


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi Reyan yes my husband is in Australia and he applied through agent


----------



## Priest_oo7

Hii very sad news for processing time.
It is increased upto 4 months .
What is going on man !?!!
They really don't care !!!


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Guys can please let me know if I import my file into my own immi account will my agent can still access to it or no. My agent told me not to go for visitor visa. What to do ??? Don't know


----------



## Priest_oo7

Singh.karmjit said:


> Guys can please let me know if I import my file into my own immi account will my agent can still access to it or no. My agent told me not to go for visitor visa. What to do ??? Don't know


Yes you can import your file.
Ask another agent about visitor Visa.


----------



## Raj9596

The processing time is changed...They are showing 4 months now in immi account....


----------



## Priest_oo7

Raj9596 said:


> The processing time is changed...They are showing 4 months now in immi account....


Yeah I have seen it before 2 hours
It is ridiculous.
What is wrong with us???!


----------



## bmpatel

Is there any such kind of processing time for subsequent entrants??? Some are getting in 50 days and some in 90 days , we just can't estimate the exact time.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

I transferred it. But it's showing initial assessment? What does this mean?


----------



## Priest_oo7

bmpatel said:


> Is there any such kind of processing time for subsequent entrants??? Some are getting in 50 days and some in 90 days , we just can't estimate the exact time.


There is no perfect time.


----------



## Priest_oo7

Singh.karmjit said:


> I transferred it. But it's showing initial assessment? What does this mean?


That means you need to press button at bottom.The click will be at the below of attach documents.
I have provided all documents. Press that option.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

It's showing further assessment but in the morning it was showing initial assessments. Does this really mean that my application status changed?? Please help. Coz I imported file into my account. It's also showing currently being assessed. If that's case I would have some hope of my visa and they have not forgotten me.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Thank you priest for your quick response.


----------



## Priest_oo7

Singh.karmjit said:


> It's showing further assessment but in the morning it was showing initial assessments. Does this really mean that my application status changed?? Please help. Coz I imported file into my account. It's also showing currently being assessed. If that's case I would have some hope of my visa and they have not forgotten me.


Your case officer will get notifications about that one that this person has added All documents which I asked for further process.
Now you are on the list of people for agent who has given supporting documents.


----------



## Singh.karmjit

But today I have not given any documents.


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Hi karmjit once we have submitted the additional documents the status will be further assesment you said initial assessment that means I think in that case documents are not submitted if it was further assesment then your visa will be assessed and gets finalized


----------



## Raj9596

one more day gone....no visa....last 3 days...no one got...time change to 4 months...so upset.....


----------



## Singh.karmjit

Not sure coz in the morning it was initial assessment but now it's further assessment.!


----------



## Singh.karmjit

And my lawyer submitted document three months ago.


----------



## Reyan

I have created a group regarding 485 subsequent entrant visa. Kindly use below link to be a member. Thanks

https://chat.whatsapp.com/HtlMiwAA95Z8qM96rc8iuG


----------



## Priest_oo7

Any updates???


----------



## Raj9596

no updates bro.......still waiting bro....


----------



## Raj9596

Meera.....Did you got visa yesterday?

What about Rav, Reyan and Mahek???

Did you guys got it????


----------



## Priest_oo7

Raj9596 said:


> Meera.....Did you got visa yesterday?
> 
> What about Rav, Reyan and Mahek???
> 
> Did you guys got it????


Brother join the WhatsApp group !!!


----------



## bmpatel

Please keep on updating in this forum too. Whoever gets the grant


----------



## Priest_oo7

bmpatel said:


> Please keep on updating in this forum too. Whoever gets the grant


I got Visa today.


----------



## bmpatel

Great!!!! Congratulations


----------



## bmpatel

Any update ????


----------



## Rosee

I just applied for the 485 Visa today (first time), after gathering all the required documents. 

Can you please share your experience in landing a job interview/ job offer with 485 status??
Is it difficult to be accepted for jobs with 485 (since it's a temporary visa?)


----------



## Rosee

Is health check (Medical Examination) required for 485 visa? I'm confused. 

My immi account under "Health Assessment" section says: *No examination Needed.
Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.*

However, in the document checklist that was generated for me, there is a required document that says: "Evidence of Health".
*You are required to provide additional information as part of the health assessment process for your visa application. *

I am soooo confused now!!!! Should I conduct the medical examination or NOT?


----------



## Gowthami manubolu

Yes Rosee medical checkup is complusory and also it depends on country you live if you are an indian it is compulsory


----------



## bmpatel

I have filed on 31st May and ackn on 6th June. My medical is valid upto 30th August so will they ask for medical again??


----------



## bmpatel

After 24th july no grants???? No update ??


----------



## armaanilove

Hi guys,

I am on a Subclass 476 visa which expires in January 2020 and I am currently in Australia. My partner (not married) is completing the online application for the 485 Post Study Visa (she just finished her studies here). We are living together for the past 6 months but have been in a relationship for about a year now.

My question is does she have to specify the she's in a defacto relationship on her 485 application right now? or can she mention Single?

Will this effect if I fill out an application for 485 subsequent entrant near December time if she mentions single right now?

What would be the best way to progress this. 

Thanks!


----------



## Shan93

armaanilove said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am on a Subclass 476 visa which expires in January 2020 and I am currently in Australia. My partner (not married) is completing the online application for the 485 Post Study Visa (she just finished her studies here). We are living together for the past 6 months but have been in a relationship for about a year now.
> 
> My question is does she have to specify the she's in a defacto relationship on her 485 application right now? or can she mention Single?
> 
> Will this effect if I fill out an application for 485 subsequent entrant near December time if she mentions single right now?
> 
> What would be the best way to progress this.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Armaan

Your girlfriend has to mention your defecto relationship while applying 485 visa and also mention that she will might add you as a defecto for subsequent entrant visa later.( there is an option in the form while applying online for main applicant)

I'm also suggesting you to register your relationship while in Australia because you are in defecto relationship and immigration will look closely if you are not living together for at least 12 months or so.

By registering your relationship in Australia you guys will surpass 12 months living in defecto somehow immigration will ask more evidence of your relationships

Hope this help you out.


----------



## Reyan

Join this group who are waiting for 485 subsequent entrant visa 
https://chat.whatsapp.com/HtlMiwAA95Z8qM96rc8iuG


----------



## happ123

bmpatel said:


> After 24th july no grants???? No update ??


Hi, we have seen few visa grants in last few days . But we are all catching up in a whatsaap group. Have you received any update regarding yours?


----------



## bmpatel

happ123 said:


> Hi, we have seen few visa grants in last few days . But we are all catching up in a whatsaap group. Have you received any update regarding yours?


No, i received medical request on 7th august


----------



## bmpatel

Reyan said:


> Join this group who are waiting for 485 subsequent entrant visa
> https://chat.whatsapp.com/HtlMiwAA95Z8qM96rc8iuG


Even the excel sheet is not updated, please update


----------



## Naskws

Hi guys, I applied for 485 subsequent entrant but I did the medical examination before the actual visa application was made. Is this going to be a problem for me? Please advise, Thanks.


----------



## bmpatel

happ123 said:


> Hi, we have seen few visa grants in last few days . But we are all catching up in a whatsaap group. Have you received any update regarding yours?


Can you please tell who all got the grant or update the excel sheet


----------



## bmpatel

Naskws said:


> Hi guys, I applied for 485 subsequent entrant but I did the medical examination before the actual visa application was made. Is this going to be a problem for me? Please advise, Thanks.


No, its good to did in advance your processing will be faster


----------



## Kiran.kunwar15

When is ur acknowledgement ??


----------



## bmpatel

Kiran.kunwar15 said:


> When is ur acknowledgement ??


Mine is 6th june


----------



## bmpatel

After medical approx. how much time they take for visa grant???? Any updates????


----------



## Kiran.kunwar15

Max 1 mnth bro


----------



## Garry777

Hello everyone My self Garry. Actually I am applying 485 subsequent entrant by self. I have some confusions in 1409 form. Can anyone please help me. I will be very very thank full to you.


----------



## Kiran.kunwar15

https://chat.whatsapp.com/HtlMiwAA95Z8qM96rc8iuG Koin this grup


----------



## bmpatel

Any updates??? which month applications are getting grants these days???


----------



## Kiran.kunwar15

Till july 2 is granted yesterday 2 visa granted yesterday .. why dnt you join whats app group bro


----------



## Kiran.kunwar15

Can u share ur acknowledgement date 
Addtinal doc date


----------



## bmpatel

Kiran.kunwar15 said:


> Can u share ur acknowledgement date
> Addtinal doc date


mine is 6th june ackw

additional doc on 7th august


----------



## bmpatel

Kiran.kunwar15 said:


> Till july 2 is granted yesterday 2 visa granted yesterday .. why dnt you join whats app group bro


how come july are getting grants , mine is 6th june still waiting


----------



## baldur

Shan93 said:


> Hey Armaan
> 
> Your girlfriend has to mention your defecto relationship while applying 485 visa and also mention that she will might add you as a defecto for subsequent entrant visa later.( there is an option in the form while applying online for main applicant)
> 
> I'm also suggesting you to register your relationship while in Australia because you are in defecto relationship and immigration will look closely if you are not living together for at least 12 months or so.
> 
> By registering your relationship in Australia you guys will surpass 12 months living in defecto somehow immigration will ask more evidence of your relationships
> 
> Hope this help you out.


what if they met afterwards? i mean what if they met after she made her 485 application and then they had a relationship? would she still be able to include her partner in her 485 visa? because let's by the time she applied for 485 first, she had no relationship yet they met later. how does thing work if it happened like this?


----------



## baldur

Hi everyone, 
i have a simple question and i really need your help.

I am holding 485 visa and so is my partner. 
my partner's 485 visa expires in 2022 because her visa is for 4 years. Can she include me as a subsequent entrant in her 485 visa?


----------



## Kiran.kunwar15

Yes she can include


----------



## Kiran.kunwar15

Dnt know but already 2 visa granted of 2 june


----------



## Jthanu

Hi, I applied for 485 SE and got a bridging Visa. Can I import my 485 SE application to online application ?
Thanks


----------



## Kiran.kunwar15

Yes you can but no need of that .. bcoz its paper application


----------



## Rosee

Rosee said:


> Is health check (Medical Examination) required for 485 visa? I'm confused.
> 
> My immi account under "Health Assessment" section says: *No examination Needed.
> Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.*
> 
> However, in the document checklist that was generated for me, there is a required document that says: "Evidence of Health".
> *You are required to provide additional information as part of the health assessment process for your visa application. *
> 
> I am soooo confused now!!!! Should I conduct the medical examination or NOT?


Update: I just got my 485 visa approval (Main applicant not SE).

Applied: 25 July
Approved: 3 September 
No medical examination was asked! It turned out that certain countries or nationalities and fields of work don't require medical check.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Jthanu

Kiran.kunwar15 said:


> Yes you can but no need of that .. bcoz its paper application


I haven't received a HAPID for my medical yet. So i thought if I import my paper to online application. I can generate my own HAPID and submit the medical.
How long does they take to send the HAPID ?


----------



## hpun1989

Hope this can help anyone (I am an American citizen and she is a Brazilian citizen):

February 2017 - December 2018: Studied 2 years in Melbourne and received Certificate IV in Commercial Cookery and Certificate IV in Patisserie.
February 13, 2019: Launched 485 application under Chef category online.
Previously had tuberculosis and cured at young age. Asked for health examination upon application.
March 8, 2019: Bupa health examination.
April 12, 2019: Visa granted.

May 8, 2019: Partner departed Australia (required offshore application).
June 6, 2019: Mailed out 485 subsequent entrant application by post.
June 11, 2019: Email acknowledgement of application received.
August 9, 2019: Request for more information police clearance check from Brazil and health examination.
August 12, 2019: Health exam completed.
August 15, 2019: Police clearance check translated and submitted.
September 11, 2019: 485 subsequent entrant visa granted.

Saved $2500 from having to go through an agent. The checklist on the Excel sheet is sufficient. Thank you Australia Forum.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MQna3Mnq7XHOlAsae7ORZ25GYQ/edit#gid=154273200


----------



## Anushah

can anybody tell me do subsequent visa gets interview call?


----------



## KiranD

Hi I have lodged 485 subsequent entrant on 30th October through an agent and I still haven’t got an acknowledgement... a bit worried about the issue.... any suggestions on what I could do would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Priest_oo7

Hii guys 
I am asking a question regarding 485 SE. 
I applied for my wife as 485 SE. 
She wants to study after finishing my 485.If she study is she eligible for 485 as primary applicant. ???
Thanks


----------



## KiranD

Hi.... did you get a request for medicals yet????


----------



## Bharathikarthik

Hi all, I would to get clarify..plz help me with this..my husband has completed master just last week..he is going to apply for 485 in 2weeks..

How long it takes for processes.. And I have applied 500 subsequent entrants but received status only remains... Can I withdraw that n go for 485 subsequent???


----------



## Anushah

KiranD said:


> Hi.... did you get a request for medicals yet????


Not yet. Still waiting


----------



## KiranD

Ok same here still waiting..... also the processing times have changed.... and looks like it’s going to be a longer wait.


----------



## Kpt

Hi I have lodged 485 subsequent entrant on 24th October, 2019 and I was asked to provide additional documents like relationship evidence on 17th December. I still haven’t got any rply from them till now ... a bit worried about the issue.... any suggestions how long will it take?


----------



## Kpt

Have you guys got any reply those who applied on October,2019?


----------



## Kpt

Anushah did you get any rpy yet?


----------



## Ilyas786

Please let me know the mailing address of Adelaide for paper visa.


----------



## Anushah

Kpt said:


> Anushah did you get any rpy yet?


yes i did. they asked for medical


----------



## Anushah

Ilyas786 said:


> Please let me know the mailing address of Adelaide for paper visa.


it is written on the website


----------



## Hilmy

Hi Everyone,

I applied for TR485 subsequent entrant visa on 6.10.2019 and received acknowledgement on 25.10.2019. Home affairs requested a police report from Dubai on 17.12.2019 since my wife lived Dubai for more than 12 months. We submitted the police report on 25.10.2019 and it shows the status as “Further Assessment”. Since my wife has completed her medical in last 12 months, medical is not required & it has been cleared. I can see on immi account that the global processing time is between 84 days to 3 months. If I considered the number of days from date of application, it over passed by 3 months. I am worried & literally looking for the visa every minute. My question is that Home affairs count the number of days from date of application or from acknowledgment receipt date? I appreciate your response. thanks


----------



## Hilmy

I am still awaiting


----------



## Kpt

I am also waiting. Its been 87 days in my case. Its hard to wait. They asked us to provide additional documents on dec 17.


----------



## Kpt

Did you apply through an agent?


----------



## Kpt

I think they count from the day we lodged for visa


----------



## Hilmy

yeah.. through an agent


----------



## Hilmy

I think so. when did you receive immi acknowledgement? have you done medical?


----------



## Kpt

I received acknowledgement letter on 24 october and submitted my medical on 25 october.


----------



## Kpt

Did they ask you to submit additional documents on 17 december?


----------



## Hilmy

yeah. They asked us a police report from Dubai since my wife lived over there for 4 years


----------



## Kpt

Why are they taking so long? Really worried


----------



## Hilmy

I am literally frustrated & worried. Both of our cases, exceeded the global processing time. if you get any update, pls, let me know. I will do the same


----------



## Kpt

Yeah sure. Plz keep on updating in this group


----------



## ankurlathwal

I don't know why they are taking so much time even for this visa. My paper application reached on 7th January and received an acknowledge on 10th January. My wife is in Australia and we got married in December. Now, seeing this thread, I feel like it's gonna take 3 months (if not more). My friend in Australia applied the same visa for his wife and received acknowledgement on 4th November. Status is still "received" since then. It was a decision ready application. 

It's really frustrating. The total duration of this visa itself is 24 months. And if they are gonna take 3-4 months just for processing spouse application, what's the point? They charge AUD 1650 for it but the service they provide is not even worth 10 dollars.


----------



## Kpt

Hopefully in this upcoming week, we’ll get good news. Its really frustrating to wait so long.


----------



## Kpt

Ankur you have just lodged your visa, and yeah they are taking way too much time.


----------



## ankurlathwal

Kpt said:


> Ankur you have just lodged your visa, and yeah they are taking way too much time.


Yeah I know. But since my friend hasn't heard back and it's been 78 days now, I feel I will have to wait a lot as well.
I am not new to this. I already have another visa application in the pipeline - 476. It's been 9 months now and still no grant!!


----------



## JandE

The longer processing delays might be due to the increasing number of applications, eg:

2014-15: 5,526 subclass 485se applications.
2016-17: 10,502 subclass 485se applications.
2018-19: 17,758 subclass 485se applications.

It seems to be almost doubling every couple of years.


----------



## Kpt

Thank you jandE for your information. I am hoping to get response this week. I really miss him😢😢😢😢


----------



## Kpt

Did you get any response?


----------



## Hilmy

no. still waiting. there is a WhatsApp group for TR SE. do you wanna join?


----------



## Kpt

One of my friends got visa today, who applied on October 06


----------



## Hilmy

ok. I hope that will get it in this week.


----------



## Kpt

I want to join whatsapp


----------



## Hilmy

The guy who got the visa today was requested any additional documents? you can send your mobile number by message, I will add you


----------



## Kpt

Yeah same case as ours


----------



## Anushah

Hilmy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied for TR485 subsequent entrant visa on 6.10.2019 and received acknowledgement on 25.10.2019. Home affairs requested a police report from Dubai on 17.12.2019 since my wife lived Dubai for more than 12 months. We submitted the police report on 25.10.2019 and it shows the status as "Further Assessment". Since my wife has completed her medical in last 12 months, medical is not required & it has been cleared. I can see on immi account that the global processing time is between 84 days to 3 months. If I considered the number of days from date of application, it over passed by 3 months. I am worried & literally looking for the visa every minute. My question is that Home affairs count the number of days from date of application or from acknowledgment receipt date? I appreciate your response. thanks


from acknowledgement date.


----------



## Anushah

Hilmy said:


> The guy who got the visa today was requested any additional documents? you can send your mobile number by message, I will add you


Please reply to this and also tell me when did he lodged visa and got acknowledgement ?


----------



## Hilmy

On Oct 6. when did you receive acknowledgement?


----------



## Pradip

Hello all, I'm a 485 temporary graduate visa holder. I have applied Subsequent entrant visa for my wife. Acknowledgment was received on 20 December. No medical and biometrics asked yet. Can someone tell me how long do they take to ask for medical and bio ? What's the recent processing time for this visa? I'm beginning to worry now. 😔 It has been a month


----------



## Pradip

Hilmy said:


> no. still waiting. there is a WhatsApp group for TR SE. do you wanna join?


 can you please add me in WhatsApp group?


----------



## Kpt

Did you get any reply till now?


----------



## Simran chawla

Hi all, 
I m new to this forum and I am going to apply 485 subsequent entrant in the coming week. I wanna ask you guys Is it mandatory to provide police clearance certificate from every country where you lived more than 12 months in the past 10 years or not ??
My husband lived in dubai from 2014-2016 
And in singapore from 2017-2018 but currently he is in India and we are just attaching the indian Pcc. Is it mandatory to give dubai and singapore pcc and if yes do you guys know how to apply for it from india ??

ThnKs


----------



## ankurlathwal

Simran chawla said:


> Hi all,
> I m new to this forum and I am going to apply 485 subsequent entrant in the coming week. I wanna ask you guys Is it mandatory to provide police clearance certificate from every country where you lived more than 12 months in the past 10 years or not ??
> My husband lived in dubai from 2014-2016
> And in singapore from 2017-2018 but currently he is in India and we are just attaching the indian Pcc. Is it mandatory to give dubai and singapore pcc and if yes do you guys know how to apply for it from india ??
> 
> ThnKs


Yes, you would need all of them - Singapore, Dubai and India.


----------



## Hilmy

Not yet.. how about you?


----------



## Kpt

Still waiting


----------



## Pradip

I suggest everyone to join WhatsApp group. Its easy to share our problems and knowledge there


----------



## Pradip

https://chat.whatsapp.com/HtlMiwAA95Z8qM96rc8iuG. Join our WhatsApp group from this link


----------



## Hilmy

Guys, 
I received my visa on 31.01.2020. Thanks for sharing details


----------



## mizai

Hi guys, just would like to ask about my case, partner is waiting for 485 visa and next I will be applying as SE, we will be getting married by April though. Do you think we'll be asked further evidences if I apply for 485 SE newly married?
Thank you.


----------



## Ruhi nowrish

Hallo...i'm new in this forum...guys will you kindly tell me Which months applicants getting their visa nowadays ...? And does visa processing is stopped for covid-19?


----------



## Faitylee

When the department of Home Affairs request you to go for medical Examination and requested for PCC after 5 months of application does that mean that the visa will be approved afterwards?I need a reply please


----------

